# CLOMID GIRLS PART 8...



## Suzie

HAPPY CHATTING

 and  to all


zz


----------



## scratch

Morning

I cant believe how much we can all gas!!!!

Have a nice day today everyone.

ANd B3ndy even though your not about your in our thoughts

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

oh no is B3ndy not on here today!  I thought she was, sorry hun!!!

GOOD LUCK!!! I'm sure you will be fine, let us know how you are when you can.

Morning Sal  xxx


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Well DH was very depressed after the game, so no jiggy for me! I was very tired after the gym so didn't mind too much! Feel better for going, but I'm exhausted at the moment! I'm sure it'll get easier. Off there again tonight!

So how's my girls today? Are we   ??

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies

Am still fecking busy   so hope you are all OK! especially B3ndy if you pop on today  and hope everything goes oK - thinking of you.
BMS starts tonight !   waxed my legs, underarms and bikini line last night so am well prepared to be sexy!    

Talk Later


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...I don't know how you manage to do it yourself! I had one awful experience trying to wax my bikini line, never again!  

DBB out ALL DAY!!!!!   And tomorrow, and Thursday, and Friday!!!


----------



## scratch

I cant believe that Sarah manages to wax her own underarms and bikini line. that is definately self harming   

I am   today and long may it last!!

How are the rest of us?? i have just been booking a tube and river rover ticket for London. Dh loves the tube so this will be his little treat. He will be able to hop on and off all weekend. (and i dont just mean me  )

Sal x


----------



## KerryB




----------



## b3ndy

ola girls

i am around today ...... don't leave for my bro's til 6 ish tonight....feel quite nervous about it all though - told you I was a wuss! we've got a therapist in work today giving massages - got an INdian Head massage booked in for 1pm - bring it on!

   at the jumping Sal - can thoroughly recommend the river ticket - we took my ma on a trip up the Thames from the London Eye to Richmond for her 60th last year and it was def worth it.

Kerry - Up the Hammers!!  

flower and Sarah - ola my lovelies - not too busy today I hope!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

He he he I do shout f*ck very loudly when doing it!!!  Think I might have do give up doing it actually as Bow came in to see what all the fuss was about and stood on a wax strip and I had to pull it off him! bless him  

B3ndy - Hiya hun


----------



## b3ndy

OUch - I bet that hurt!! ..........you must have a very high pain threshold Sarah - I've only ONCE taken the pain of waxing from a therapist - and that was only coz it was for my wedding day....never again!


----------



## flowerpot

at Bow !!!      

oh B3ndy, good youre still here, thought i'd let you go then without sending you good luck!  massage sounds like a very good idea.  what time you got to be there tomorrow?  

 kerry, well done for the gym, i'm goin tonight   to work last night's italian off!  

I'm ok thanks girls, busy in work, got no boss but got tons of work to do!  think i ovulated yesterday but like you kerry dh got in late from match and i was too knackered, not trying this month anyway.  i'd normally cut down on the gym now for 2 weeks especially the stomach crunches so its nice to act normal for a change!


----------



## b3ndy

They say things can happen when you least expect it girls!!     

Flower - got to be at hospital by 6.30am!!    ...but don't know how far down list I am


----------



## sarahstewart

6.30am OMG that is so early!!! I suppose its quite late for you though B3ndy!


----------



## flowerpot

What time you starved from B3ndy?


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy....  to ya! DH was gutted, especialy as we know Mr Ashton - he is a friend of my Sisters and used to play at our house when they were kids! Never mind.  Massage sounds good. Hope you don't mind your hair being messed up! Mine was a sight when I had it done! But felt wonderful though!  

Flower...might try and catch some swimmers tonight after the gym!  

Sarah....  at Bow, bless him. Max would probably think I was mad if he saw me waxing!  

Sal....Your trip sounds fab. I might have to suggest a trip to DH soon. Just trying to book flights to Portugal in June. We're going with my folks and my sister and her boyf - can't wait! Two weeks of sun  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Fab kerry!  we got some cheap flights to portugal last year, think it was with jet2.com or bmibaby.  7 weeks till my hols can't wait!  had a nosey at some dresses for the wedding last night but trying to lose a bit more weight first


----------



## KerryB

Some lovely dresses out at the moment. I tried on a lovely one in Coast (my fave for wedding outfits!) the other week. We've got two weddings coming up, but can't wear the same dress for each as the same people are going! But like you I want to lose more weight before I get one. Or might get a dress I bought a couple of years ago altered as its too big!

I need the   ...been on ebay all morning bidding on DVD's! Trying to replace VHS movies with DVD versions,DH will go mad as I'm skint! Never mind, they are  a bargain! Also, I've got my pillowcase! Yay  . The girl who was selling the set has managed to get me a pillowcase! How fab! Now trying to get another set of my other bedding and curtains to match. God I'm an ebay fiend!!


----------



## b3ndy

OMG Kerry - how long have you been trying on that pillowcase for!!     at Mr Ashton being a friend of your sisters - is he from your neck of woods then? 

Sarah - considering we're at least an hour and a half's drive away from the hospital i'm glad i've arranged to go stay at my bro's (a 15min taxi ride away!) but like you say - i'm normally well into my day by then so not too worried.

Flower - it's   from midnight tonight for me, no food or liquid - nada - and no met or folic acid for me at all today  ...I hope I dont have to wait too long for the op! (still I've got satellite telly and my own room apparantly  - it'll be like being on holiday!)


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Kerry!  great news on the pillow case 

B3ndy, i had to be there about 8 and went down about 11, it was just the waiting room i found the worst, once i got my bed etc i was fine as i just wanted to settle. This was the nhs though, private will be much better!


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy..yes his parents live down the road from mine! He started out at Crewe Alexandra then moved to Norwich then to WH. Bless him, I remember when he was 5 and used to come for tea!


----------



## b3ndy

ooh - you could sell your story to a Sunday rag Kerry - make a mint for your hols!    

Flower - am so glad dh's company insurance is covering this - I'd catch sommit in my local hosp probably!


----------



## flowerpot

probably!   how do you think i feel, i have to come here every day!!!

my dh now gets insurance for us both, but they won't cover pre-existing illness


----------



## KerryB

My DH's insurance is the same. He's covered with work, but I had to declare my PCOS so now they won't cover any treatment for IF. Bummer really, we could have gone straight for IVF if it had!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Would they? didnt realise they would cover IVF, i guess they wouldnt for me then because of endo.  might be worth us checking tho


----------



## scratch

hiya chicks

Sorry not been around much I have just booked us tickets for the London eye and booked a meal for us. I have to do it when I am here or the nosey bugger will spot what I am upto

Sarah  Poor Bow. My dog would of probably tried to eat it!!!!

Kerry  i was on ebay yesterday. So your not alone

B3ndy  Hows the nerves hun Fingers crossed for you

Flower  Hope your not working to hard missy!!

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Flower...not sure if they would have actually covered IVF, but would have been worth investigating! Just me generalising!  

Sal...Your so good. Must get off my ebay **** and book something for us too!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

are you having the meal whilst on the London Eye Sal? the trip on that is good - worth the cash - you'll have a top time!

flower/kerry - unfortunately my dh's insurance doesn't cover fertility treatment - alll my lap stuff is covered under gyny

oh well - am offski to have my massage

will speak laters this after when all rested - to touch base before I head off!

ttfn  


S
xx


----------



## binty

Afternoon girls

Sounds like you are all having good day lets hope it keeps up for the rest of the week

Sarah..    at Bow with waxing strip
B3ndy.. massage sounds wonderful so jealous
Flower.. I think most insurance companies don't cover IVF even if you don't have pre-existing conditions  
Kerry.. I was on ebay yesterday trying to find stuff for holiday 10 days to go   lots of rest in the sun shine is just what I need 
Sal.. whenever I book anything for my dh I have to tell him as I'm terrible at keeping a secret


----------



## flowerpot

I've just ordered a bikini, beach skirt and flip flops off the next site, the summer stuff is out!  6 weeks and 4 days till mine!  wooo-hooo


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hi ladies   feeling a bit blue so come on here cause you guys always cheer me up


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi Girls

Hope you dont mind me butting in, Ive never read this thread before, dont know why not, but am glad I found it!!

You girls have so much going on I feel like a fraud! haha  Here I am just laying around with my laptop reading my book and checking out the forum while you girls are all hard at work!!  

Im getting quite jealous at all this talk of holidays! hee hee  Did go to wales for a few days couple weeks ago and stayed in a castle but thats the only holiday I will get this year!  where is everyone going?

sarah - I laughed out loud when I read about Bow and the wax strip.  Smeagol, my little baby cat, would probably have wrestled with it, and woudl have ended up with a bald patch down his belly! haha  They are so cheeky and naughty our wee cats arent they?

B3ndy - what is it your having done? Sorry, havent read this thread before so a bit behind!  Good luck anyway whatever it is 

witchie poo cat xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - I got my summer catolgue on Sunday and have already ordered loads  

Nikki -   hun - read about Bowie trying to wax himself naughty thing that will cheer u up  

Witchie - always wondered why you did not join us on here .....thought we smelled or something     u OK hun?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sarah poor Bow - did it stick on hard?


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

haha no, i dont really know why I never came onto this thread before, considering ive been here on and off for 6 months thats quite something! haha

Im fine, got news last night that my 17yr old neice is being induced tomorrow so finally the baby will be born.  Will be so glad when the baby is here and I can just deal with it - but no, I wont be going back to scotland to go visit, I dont think I could cope with that just yet.  I cant believe she has been actively trying to get PG since she was 14!  But lets not go into that or else I will never shut up!! haha  Thankfully my sister has finally understood why Im not exactly over the moon and dying to celebrate the birth of this baby.  It was a bit of a nightmare for a while when that was all she would talk about.  Mind you, she has 5 kids herself so probably talking babies is just second nature to her!!

Ive been meaning to ask you girls, are any of you seeing a counsellor (NHS) re your infertility?  If so, where do you go?  Ive had to stop seeing mine until I can sort something out as the counselling is held in the ante natal clinic and I just cant bring myself to go after that first time.  All those pregnant women, and new born babies (i think they run several clinics there) all in the same waiting room as me, it was just too much    Anyone else had to go through this and, if so, how did you cope?


----------



## KerryB

I want some slouch jeans from Next but not ordering huge size, want a 12 or 14 for my holidays! They have some nice stuff in that Summer Next book.

Witchie...glad your joining us hun. We talk utter rubbish most of the time, but takes our minds off other stuff!!

Nikki...  hun. Have you read on Girl/Boy talk about silly things we did when we were young? That made me   this monring....read my bit about what I used to do to my sister!

xx


----------



## tracyb

Afternoon girls  

Kerry, my dh is a mad West Ham supporter so he was very happy last night 

B3ndy, Good luck with the op tomorrow, I am sure you will be fine and we look forward to hearing some funny stories about your dh  

Nikki, you are supposed to be feeling positive  , although I am having a very bad day so I am not keeping up my end of the bargain    I think the increased dose is really affecting me as everyone is so annoying me and I am getting so stressed  

Hi to everyone else.

Love Tracy


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Tracy ok we will start afresh tomorrow on the +ve then ok - we are a pair aren't we!


----------



## flowerpot

my dh was not happy with the result last night!  he got in about 11pm and stomped off to bed  

Witchie, nice to see you here!  always good here for a good natter or a moan!  I'm going to Barbados, my SIL is getting married there, there is 8 of us going.  can't wait!

Thats the worse thing, a Next account - too easy to order!


----------



## KerryB

Just put a few things on Ebay, trying to get some extra cash together for holiday! Meant to be doing a car boot with my sister but we're too lazy to sort all the stuff out! Must do it, need the cash!

Flower...Barbados will be fab. my sis and her boyf went two years ago and loved it.

Tracey & Nikki.....a big fat   to both of you.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Nikki - not too bad but some fur did come off when I tore it off and he was not happy   god I love him so much he is just so funny  

Witchie - I know what you mean my 18 year old neice had a termination recently and she came to me for advice!  I     for ages and asked myself why her and not me?  

Tracy/Kerry et al -  
Flower - Barbados makes my cheap week to mallorca sound pants


----------



## scratch

Ahhh Flower  Flip flops!!!! When we went to Egypt it was like seeing an old friend again. i hate wearing shoes and socks I must have at least 30 pairs of flip flops. Naughty i know

Just been into Urmston and got dd a birthday pressie. I am doing really well now. Niot much left to get. I hate April it always costs me a fortune. There is only 6 days between dh and dd. 

I better go and collect the little  monkey from school. i will try and pop back on later

Love Sal x

If I miss you B3ndy  GOOD LUCK xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Awww gless him sarah, I love my fur babys too so much.


----------



## b3ndy

hey my little clomid chickadees

just got home to find a huge bunch of flowers from one of my good friends who lives nearby wishing me (and dh!!     - she knows what he's like!) good luck for tomorrow, and a card from my friend in Lancs - how sweet is that?!!

am feeling so chilled after my massage - at least I wasn't as bad as the last time I had a fully body massage - went to a salon - laid out on the table and the next thing I know I'm being woken up by my snoring!! I was so   - I never went back!!    

Nikki and Tracy - don't be   ....we need to stay   us clomid chicks....Sgt B3ndy's orders!!

Witchey poo - i'm having a lap, hysteroscopoy and cystectomy...welcome to the   board!

binty - how you doing honey? have you been back to docs yet?

flower - you're making me jealous all that talk of white beaches - no wonder you can't wait!

Sal - thanks for the good luck wishes - catch up when I'm back on thurs

Kerry - will have a peek on the boy girl chat - hope you weren't too   to her


----------



## sarahstewart

I know I have never been an animal lover and my parents always had dogs so when DH said lets get a kitten  I wasn't sure then I visited a friend whose cat had a litter I saw Bow and it was   true love - I love him so much I just wanna hug him tight and never let him go....do you think he feels the same? 
I am not   am I?

B3ndy - Hello to you too   (only kidding hun)  good luck for tomorrow

Sal - flip flops - how soon till I can wear mine?  I am having a pedicure on saturday!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

He sees you as a female cat, probably him mummy so I'd say yes


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah - sorry to miss you out sweetie   - think i'm still a little 'spaced out' from my massage!!   ...i was tempted to get a kitten last year - became obsessed with those british blue cats from the sheba ads - and then i found out they're £250 for a kitten and it was a toss up between spending money for Summer hols or a kitten and the Summer hols won!!    ....dh is def more of a dog bloke tho so doubt i'll ever convince him again!


----------



## b3ndy

oh well chicks gotta love ya's and leave ya's.... i've just seen the state of my kitchen floor ...looks like dh walked a load of cack through while leaving the bin bags out this am   so am going to have to give it a quick swish before doing my last minute bits and bobs.

thanks a mill again girls for all your top tips and good wishes ahead of tomorrow.

will be back on to chat longer on Thurs to let you know how it all went.

        

ttfn!!!

S
xxx


----------



## flowerpot

awww B3ndy that is so sweet of your friend    GOOD LUCK     Hope it all goes really well, try not to worry you will be fine      

I'm dog mad must admit, more than cats, although i am a huge animal lover. I cry at the rspca adverts


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy -  that is OK hun.....My bowie was free so even better  
Nikki - yeh bow does that lap circling and paw/claw thing that he doesn't do to DH so think I am his mummy   he does love DH though always leans against him in bed at night  
right enough bowie talk  

B3ndy - thinking of you hunXXXXXX good luck    

Flower - me too   especially the cat ones


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sarah give it time - you'll end up with as many as me!!!!!!!!


----------



## binty

Well going to log off and get ready for dr's appt

Sorry I missed you B3ndy - good luck for tomorrow hun


----------



## sarahstewart

Byeee Binty  
Nikki - reckon you could be right   
 starts today in the stewart household so have told DH to be ready for me when I get home.....and start cooling his doo dahs on the metal bed frame!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Binty, good luck at the docs


----------



## flowerpot

Off soon girls, have a good evening xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Binty good luck at the doctors, Flower have a good evening, Sarah have erm fun with the BMS !


----------



## strawbs

Just read a stress buster leaflet made me chuckle!!!
"Help me to remember when I am having a bad day and it seems that people are trying to wind me up, that it takes 42 muscles to frown, 28 muscles to smile and only 4 muscles to extend my arm and smack someone in the mouth"

Hee hee    
strawbs xxx


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy..sorry I missed you hun. Good luck for tomorrow we'll all be thinking of you  

Sarah...I feel the same way about my Max, I love him to bits, but he doesn't like being "cuddled", does come a snuggle up with you though on the sofa. will try and take a picture and put it on here.

Flower...see ya tomorrow missy

Binty...good luck at the Dr's hun.

Nikki...how many cats do you have hun?

Strawbs...love it! 

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Kerry 5 hun - they are all in my gallery.


----------



## sarahstewart

and they are all so beautiful Nikki  

right I am off now 'talk' tomorrow!

Sarah


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Thanks Sarah - see ya x


----------



## KerryB

They are lovely hun. I had a cat when I was little, Snowy, pure white. then another called Daisy, white with a smudge. We've always had dogs too. So has DH, part of the reason we got Max.

Right gonna sign off as need to do a few things before I leave.  Have a nice night girls

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

See ya Kerry x


----------



## binty

Well back from dr's he was going to sign me off for another 2 weeks but told him I'm on holiday for a week from 1st April so has signed mee off until 31st March! Also given me stronger painkillers which shouold help.

Just phoned boss and he's going to try and give me some work to do at home so I don't get too bored.  So will be on here chatting with you lovely girls for another week and a bit


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls

binty you are lucky being signed off enjoy it honey. Are you still in pain? lets hope it is all worth it honey. 

nikki you feeling ok today honey?

kerry yeh dbb off, enjoy it, lots of ff.

sarah i cant wax my bikini line or underarm, aww am such a wimp  i just shaved this morning, may aswell get in some practice before start babymaking sex again  has bow got a baldy patch wee soul? I have to take my wee baby boy to get neutered tomorrow poor wee guy feel really guilty so i gave them one last go at baby making at the weekend  told him it was his last chance before he got done but not holding my breath as they have had plenty chances and nothing come of it, must take after their mum  will be better for them to be together though less boring and am getting my shed converted to a big hutch with a run for the summer so they can go out and live together.

strawbs go with the last option then less effort and max effect 

b3ndy good luck for tomorrow honey   i was panicking this time last week but you will be fine, the waiting is the worst bit. 

flower i am more of a dog lover as well, but love all animals/ wildlife (even did it at uni)

hi sal and anyone i have missed.

ok better run, speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3

oh keep your fingers crossed for my poor wee bunny as well as b3ndy tomorrow 

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

Forgot to say I am off work today so I should be around a little more. But saying that I have to take dd for her eye test then i am having mine done then my Mum wants me to take her shopping. Bang goes my day off. I think next time I will keep it a secret 

I will bob back on later

Love Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Morning ladies.


----------



## scratch

Your an early bird too Nikki

How are you this fine sunny morning??

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Not too bad Sally - took DH to the station early on as he is away on business today otherwise I'd still be in bed.

How are you?

It is nice to see some sun isn't it.


----------



## scratch

It is really lovely here. Glad I am off today at least i wont be getting soaked like usual.

Isnt it good news about Sweetpeapodder. Lets hope it is a trend and all my lovely clomid buddies get their dream this month    

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

It is great isn't it - I sooooooooooo hope the trend continues - there have been so many +ve with the clomid girls recently -  for more.

All my cats are in the garden laying in what sun spots they can find - bless em.


----------



## scratch

My dog is a bit of a wuss. He shot out did his bizz then shot back into bed. It has to be at least 60 degrees for him to lounge in the sun. And he is a lazy so and so

Sal x


----------



## scratch

Gotta go now. DD's eyetest 

i will pop on later

Enjoy the sunshine ladies

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

isnt it lovely to see some sunshine for a change!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Morning Flower - I know fab isn't it.


----------



## flowerpot

how you bearing up Nikki, those s/e behaving themselves?


----------



## flowerpot

I don't know whether anyone remembers Babywhisper from last year, she was on clomid ttc her 2nd child.  I've just noticed on another post that she has got a BFP but it was after she stopped the clomid!  So for those honorary clomid chicks, it does happen.  It looks like she stopped clomid to lose weight, lost a stone and was due to restart clomid with metformin but got pregnant inbetween, and says not thinking about BMS etc did help it happen


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Not too bad at all really, been very aware of trying to calm myself through the s/e this month cause of taking 100mgs!  The ovary discomfort/bloatedness, etc is getting me down but thats just showing its working so should be happy really.

How are you finding your month off?  Enjoying it?  You back on next month?

One of my cats is running round the house like a nutter possessed - a bit of sun and they go loopy.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Not thinking about BMS always makes it happen doesn't it - if I have a pound for everyone who thats happened too I'd be rich!


----------



## flowerpot

Awww bless the cats!    

Yeah its a good sign its working hun, what CD are you now?  youre doing so well 

Know what you mean about people not thinking about it and it happens, we'd be millionaires!  must be some truth in it, but easier said than done forgetting about it eh  

I'm fine thanks, I am enjoying my month off, should have ov some times this week but haven't had sex and not bothered that we havent, just having when we want.  Also, as this would effectively be the 2ww I'd be watching what I was doing, avoiding the gym etc but just nice to act normal for a change!   Once AF comes in about 2 weeks or so (I dont even know when its due!) back on the loony pills


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Only cd9 so coming up to possible ov, me and DH have started BMS already though, just trying to 3 times a week minimum thing instead of going at it hammer and nail when think ov'ing - cause that ain't working.

All my friends who have taken about 1.5 years to fall pg (no fertility issues), they all fell pg when they'd given up trying - everyone of them!  I try to switch off but you can't kid yourself can you.

I said to my DH I bet you we fall pg when we go to Eygpt in Sept!


----------



## flowerpot

Thats a good plan hun, to do regularly through the month but not every day, seems like a lot of us have had that advice.  We tried the every day route last month and still BFN.  good you have started early, they do say you need to have the   there ready and waiting 

Very quiet today!

Hope B3ndy is ok  

binty, great news about being signed off, good for you! 

waxing scares the hell out of me   !!!


----------



## flowerpot

Trying to get some work done but popping back and forth between work and FF


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Every day - blimey you guys have got some stamina!


----------



## flowerpot

we thought it was our last month on clomid so just wanted to give it our all - which we did !  and it wasnt the last month after all !


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Im impressed, don't think me and DH would be up for every day - though gutting still not worked


----------



## flowerpot

right back to ya!

We certainly wouldnt be that enthusiastic normally!    we made a big effort, got home from work at a reasonable hour (didnt go gym etc) and got straight to it before tea!    that way we didnt do the usual trick of having tea, plonking in front of the TV then being too tired to do anything.   we're lucky in that way though that we work similar hours, must be difficult with shifts etc


----------



## Mrs Nikki

flowerpot said:


> got home from work at a reasonable hour (didnt go gym etc) and got straight to it before tea!  that way we didnt do the usual trick of having tea, plonking in front of the TV then being too tired to do anything.


That how we do it - once you've had tea and chilled for a bit its the last thing you want to do isn't it!

Shift wise - wehn I work nights it is very hard but we will push ourselves which isn't the nicest way of doing things I know!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I should let you get on with some work and stop replying


----------



## flowerpot

It is, once it gets to 9pm I just wanna sleep !!!  

Yeah I can understand that, unfortunately BMS seems to be that way for most of us, we have to rather than wanting to  

dont worry about replying!  I'm typing a letter than popping back


----------



## Mrs Nikki

DH and I try to do stupid things to make it more light hearted, dare I say this - one day DH put on a pair of my pants to lighten the mood - then he said oh god if we make a baby now we will have to tell it that it was conceived not only through love but with daddy wearing mummys g-string     Dh will kill me if he knows I said this - but you have to try and make it light hearted don't you!


----------



## flowerpot

thats great! and imagine if you did conceive    you are right, you do have to make a joke of it!  and you have to try and relax and get in the mood, at least it made it fun


----------



## KerryB

Morning lovelies,

Nikki...  at your DH! your right, it has to be fun. So many times when we've done it because we have to and we've both been in a horrid mood. I would hate to think we'd conceived when we were both   !! 

Flower...I'm the same this cycle hun. Enjoying the gym and just chilling. If it happens it happens. really into the gym again now, and although I've only been back three times (sunday, Monday, Tuesday) I can feel the effects already! 

Feel so much brighter today, mainly cos the sun is out! Amazing what a difference it makes!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Nikki -    at your DH !!! Wonder if Bowie is going mental at home with all the sunshine?   it is a beautiful day isn't it.
Flower -   hun I remember babywhisper....and its fab news about sweetpeapodder!

Sal - Have missed you, catch you later hun

Kerry - Hiya hun - how are you today?

Twiggy -  

B3ndy - thinking of you!  

Binty - enjoy the rest of your time off hope the stronger painkillers work  

Wel CD11 today and we started BMS last night (before tea Flower !!!) I had some EWCM earlier on Monday and Tuesday and ov pains and this morning when I went to the loo   I had some spotting almost like pale blood and mucas what do youo think that was?  Was it from BMS do you think?   I am worried there might be something wrong?

anyway, back later ladiesXXXX


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sometimes I feel that when we have BMS for the sake of it that we are never going to concieve that that embie has to feel love - don't know, just feel like if outside I am not into it then inside my body will be hostile!   Does that make sense.

Sarah Bow probably is - cats go mental when spring time starts arriving and the sun is out.


----------



## flowerpot

I know where you are coming from Nikki

Kerry and Sarah   Sarah, sex before tea    Kerry glad you are into the gym, me too, I actually look forward to it now!  Last night was doing loads of tummy crunches/exercises, usually a no-no on the 2ww


----------



## KerryB

Nikki...I agree hun, got to be relaxed and happy for embie to feel welcome! 

Sarah...I'm ok hun. Feel really   today for some reason!!

Binty...great news about being signed off hun. More time to recuperate and get all your stuff for your hols sorted!

Flower...Yeah I'm enjoying the weights and crucnhes too, makes me feel like I've done more! Can't wait to go tomorrow!

Sal...you back yet??

xx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy should be done now hopefully, hope she is ok


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, thats really good that you are enjoying the gym.  I think because I've tried out a few other machines its like its new again, rather than a chore!  Since last week's weigh in I've been thurs, fri and tues so  for a weight loss tonight


----------



## KerryB

I've done sun, mon and tues. Just hope I make it to weigh in and don't eat too much at JL! Have to concentrate on the Clinique stuff instead!

Hope B3ndy is ok. we should ahve got her to get DH to log on and let us know she's ok!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Ladies 
I am busy rest of the day   so catch up tomorrow!!! Did any of you guys have any ideas to the spotting today?  Could that be due to ovulation  
Hugs and kisses to you all   
Hope we are all   again tomorrow!!!


----------



## flowerpot

sorry Sarah! i meant to answer you chick.  I don't honestly know the answer but BMS, ovulation etc can make strange things happen. has it stopped now?


----------



## flowerpot

yeah we should have told her to that never thought. hopefully she will be home tonight and can log on in the morning 

yeah, if you feel tempted by the grub buy some nice stuff from clinique instead!


----------



## sarahstewart

that's Ok Flower....it was only first thing and was pink EWCM really   god knows but I am sure I am about to ov anyway.....I just thought it might mean something bad.
Anyway catch you all tomorrow
Kerry have a nice time at JL


----------



## flowerpot

i'm sure its nothing sweet, but keep an eye on it.  hopefully its everything working very hard for you xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...I'm sure its down to OV'ing hun. Keep an eye on it though won't you.

Isn't B3ndy staying overnight?

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah, was just reading Sweetpodders 2ww diary, she had spotting right before ovulation.  and look what happened to her!!! xxx


----------



## scratch

I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

And I am now the owner of 2 pairs of rather jazzy designer specs. And I am also now skint!!

How are we all? Isnt it a lovely day.(maybe becuase I am not at work)

Hope B3ndys Ok 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

God its quiet on here today!

x


----------



## flowerpot

oooh new specs Sal, get you!   

It is quiet!  I'm trying to catch up I'm so behind, but keep popping back


----------



## flowerpot

you seen how we are always quiet when B3ndy isnt here!!   we were the same when she was on holiday!! hee hee


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sorry guys I've been nagging in pg loss!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi
Just managed to pop back on for two ticks then off to another meeting.....yawn
Sal - new specs! 
Flower - will try and read sweet pea podders diary - hopefully my spotting nothing to worry about?    I am due a Chalmidia test a swab on Friday  (cons told me to have one!) I booked it thinking I would not ov again until CD22 but reckon I might be in the 2WW by then shall I cancel it....Nikki your the nurse what do you think?  
Bye everyone  
Its true about B3ndy she is def the chatterbox.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sarah if you are pg you will be tested for chlamydia anyway hun.


----------



## KerryB

Sorry been checking flights again and looking at our villa! 10 weeks tomorrow! I'm going to be such a pain in the   till we go away!! He he he  

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Kerry I wont mind cause this year is the first year in 4 years we are going on holiday too!


----------



## twiggy3

hiya  

well i just got back from vets bunny is still groggy and keeps falling over , he has 6 stitches so have to take him back in 10 days to get them out. Hopefully he wont be in much pain poor wee guy  never mind at least its over	: 


sarah have fun at your meeting  i had to have a chlamidia test when started at clinic think they give it to everyone, not sure if you can get it in 2ww?

hi nikki how are you feeling? your dh sounds funny good on you trying to lighten it up, good idea.

flower hows it going honey?

kerry having fun without dbb?

sal new specs, nice

binty you feeling better?

b3ndy hope all went well today honey


speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB

Nikki...Oh where are you off to hun?

Twiggy..glad bunny is ok. Big kiss from me  

Logging off now girls. Have a ncie night

xxxx


----------



## twiggy3

thanks kerry will do have a nice night

twiggy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Kerry eygpt - you?


----------



## scratch

Good Morning

Backto work for me i am afraid. But it was nice having the day off. 

I will log on when I get there

Have a lovely sunny day(again)

Love Sal x

Ps  BMs underway as of last night(here we go again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## sarahstewart

hiya ladies
quick hello again   its lovely and sunny here this morning so I actually put shoes on instead of boots   soon be flip flop weather me thinks  
catch you later
Sarah


----------



## twiggy3

morning ladies

its a nice sunny day here aswell although not been out yet so not sure how cold it is.

i am going to paint my en-suite today has a couple of chips and could do with a coat of pain then i have to run my gran for her shopping so will speak later

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch

Get you Twiggy yoo and your ensuite!!!!

Sarah  I am hoping it will be flip flop weather soon too. I hate shoes and socks. I bought some really pretty nail art thingies for my toes and dh said he would put them on for me. So I need more sunshine so  I can show them off

Flower Kerry  

Love Sal x

Ps B3ndy  If your about I hope your bum isnt to blue and your wind not to strong


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

nothing from B3ndy yet?  

Must get on girls, i'm swamped with work, back later.  hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Nikki....Portugal hun. Can't wait. Egypt will be lovely. Sal went a few weeks ago.  

Twiggy...I love painting! I'm trying to get into interior design, but not getting very far! Hope bunny is ok.  

Flower...Don't work too hard.  DBB away all day!  

Sal...I'm fed up with shoes and boots, can't wait for flip flop weather!  

Sarah...Are you busy again today hun?  

B3ndy...Hope your ok sweetie  

Well Clinique thingy went on for ages, didn't get home till 10 to 9! Got DH fish and chips and I passed! How good am I! Had a great time, spent a fortune, hope this bloomin' stuff works! Didn't make it to weigh in, I was gutted. But hopefully will lose more for next week.

xxx


----------



## scratch

Kerry  What clinique stuff did you get. I use that and L'occitane


Bored already. Flower and Sarah dont work too hard it is far to nice and sunny today

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

I got the Gel cleaner, foundation compact and a new lippy gloss thingy. I love their stuff, could have spent a fortune!!

Just trying to find fabric to go with my wallpaper in the bedroom, no luck yet. Its Laura Ashley and they don't do fabric to match! Typical! My M&S pillowcases are on their way though! YAY!!

xx


----------



## scratch

Your gonna have a proper little boudoir when it is finished

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

I am here girls but working hard   I hope B3ndy is OK.

I have to face my preggers hairdresser tonight and to make it worse I forgot to wear my contact lenses so I have my glasses on and my face has erupted in spots and I mean loads   bloody clomid

Other than that it is a happy sunny day!!!


----------



## bbmonster

Hi girls  

Hope evrybody is ok.
I have taken my   pills (although not been that bad this time, there is still time tho) and i was just wondering when im supposed to start getting jiggy? Would it be day 11 + ?

Does anybody know how to buy the orange wristband thingys? I can pay with paypal, but aint got a clue how to get to the page that has them?

Claire


----------



## flowerpot

Claire - I think there is a for sales section on the main page (clinic on index at the top), I went through there to buy my rose quartz stones.  how long are your cycles?


----------



## flowerpot

here you go hun, I've found it for you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42324.0.html


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah, big hugs for tonight at the hairdressers, its not easy I know, i had the same last week although I didnt know she was until I got there.  Just remember you're little baby is being made in the shop at the moment and just isnt ready to come to you yet, but won't be long, and then you can be as big as her


----------



## bbmonster

Cheers for that, i have ordered one. Im going to greece soon so im gonna wear it there!!! Taking you roud the world lol....... well maybe not hehehehe

Hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

I've just asked for one, I sent a cheque last time (can't fathom paypal!   ) so just asked if I can do the same.

It would be good for the next meet if we all had one eh girls?

claire, I'm fine thanks hun, you? x


----------



## bbmonster

Yeah, have finished the clomid, am on day 9 now so i presume i should start getting jiggy in the next couple of days?

We are off to Greece in 11 weeks, i bookes it last June so we have been waiting along time. Neither of us have been abroad before so we can't wait.

How are you?


----------



## flowerpot

yeah wouldnt hurt Claire, for a normal 28 day cycle you should ov around day 14 so best to start a few days before, CD10 say.  If you have longer cycles though, you could start a bit later but the clomid could have shortened your cycle and you won't know that so if you can start soon thats the best thing.

How fantastic, your first holiday abroad.  I'm sure you will have a lovely time.  Are you stocking up with clothes etc!  Don't forget some good suncream.

I'm fine thanks, this is a clomid free month for me so enjoying having the pressure off, but once AF comes I'm back on the pills for 6 months!


----------



## KerryB

Gosh I'm busy.....on Ebay!! He he he  

xx


----------



## bbmonster

Flower - I have been on metformin since november and that has shortened my cyccle by a week so now they are around 30 days instead of 36.

We have been stocking up on clothes, we dont go for 11 weeks so we have plenty time. Its just the spending money im worrying about as i have just changed jobs and have only had 1 weeks wage in 6 weeks but the holiday is allinclusive so im not that worried. 

Kerryb - I love Ebay, im addicted to it lol


----------



## KerryB

BB - Sorry for being nosey, but how come you've not been paid You holiday will be fabulous! I'm terrible on ebay, always buy stuff I dont' need just cos its cheap!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

you "should" ov then about CD16 so have BMS from a few days before so the swimmers are there ready and waiting for the egg 

all inclusives good, at least your grub and booze is taking care of!    We're going all inclusive in May, so just take a bit of cash with us just in case and also if we book any trips whilst we are there

Kerry - naughty girl    good tho!


----------



## flowerpot

Whats this programme on tonight that everyone is talking about?


----------



## bbmonster

Kerry - not been paid because of the wierd pay system thing that they have, did get some from my ols employers but not much and it all went on bills.
I love ebay too, got lots of our xmas prezzies on there, all brand new stuff but dirt cheap.

Flower - Thats all we are doing taking money for day trips etc? How much do you think we will need to take? I dont know coz we never been abroad?


----------



## flowerpot

are you planning on just lazing about in the complex or will you fancy the trips?  The trips usually are anything from 50-100 quid say per person depending on what it is (kerry do you think), then its just for extras like if you want a newspaper, sun cream etc.  We're taking about 400 with us, mainly because we're going to a wedding and want to buy champers etc whilst we are there and also you can go out of the hotel to the bars where it wouldnt be all inclusive.  We've been all inclusive before now tho and spent less than 100 quid!


----------



## bbmonster

we fancy doing one trip i think and just seeing how things go, we dont know how we will react to the heat( might be knackerd) we were goping to take 200 each, i think that should be plenty, dont you think?


----------



## KerryB

Yeah that'll be plenty. Like Flower we've come back form All Inclusive having spent £100 or less. Where abouts in Greece are you going?


----------



## bbmonster

Kalamaki - zante, hope its nice/ Has anybody been to greece?


----------



## scratch

Sorry not been around much. I have been trying to find theatre tickets for dh's birthdee surprise. But they are sooooooooo expensive. i think we will be going to the cinema in Leicester square at this rate. But at least iI have booked the eye!!!

Oooooooooooh holidays

Sal x

Ps I have been on ebay for ages aswell


----------



## KerryB

BB- Been to Corfu years ago. I've heard Zante is lovely, beautiful beaches. I'm sure it'll be great.

Sal - you could get theatre tickets when you get there at one of the discount places near Leicester Sq. Or do an internet search for cheap theatre tickets.

xx


----------



## scratch

I have been looking all morning and I cant be bothered anymore. I think like you say I will try Leicester Square when we get down there. Theyt want over £120 for 2 tickets to see Mary Poppins or the Lion King. But I am watching 2 tiuckets for Billy Elliot on Ebay. So fingers crossed good old ebay might just be the one


Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Sal, wait till you get there for theatre tickets, they are much cheaper at the outlets nearby

I've only been to Kos and Crete in greece and enjoyed both.  The greek people are lovely.  I believe Zante is really lovely and a nice beach there.   The hottest part of the day is about 12-3, just make sure you drink lots of water and start with a high factor sun cream you will be fine


----------



## scratch

Keep off the Ouzo bb well at least until after 11am   I went to Corfu years ago and it was really nice. Dh fancies going to greece ths year. I booked for me and dd and my Dad to go back to Egypt in November. Dh cant get the time off and he said stuff you and little un go with Grandad. I cant wait. I just lurveeeeeee winter sun

I have given up now on theatre tickets. I will get them down there like you all said. 

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

I have been to Crete with DH (one of our first holidays together so most of it was spent in the hotel room!!!  ) was lovely though and greek people were very nice and the food was fab!  

How is everyone?


----------



## flowerpot

A little joke!

The BRIDGE

A man walking along a California beach was deep in
prayer. Suddenly, the sky clouded above his head and,
in a booming voice, the Lord said, "Because you have
TRIED to be faithful to me in all ways, I will grant
you one wish."

The man said, "Build a bridge to Hawaii so I can drive
over anytime I want."

The Lord said, "Your request is very materialistic.
Think of the enormous challenges for that kind of
undertaking. The supports required to reach the bottom
of the Pacific! The concrete and steel it would
take!! It will nearly exhaust several natural
resources. I can do it, but it is hard for me to
justify your desire for worldly things. Take a little
more time and think of something that would honor and
glorify me."

The man thought about it for a long time. Finally he
said, "Lord, I wish that I could understand my wife. I
want to know how she feels inside, what she's thinking
when she gives me the silent treatment, why she cries,
what she means when she says nothing's wrong, and how
I can make a woman truly happy."

The Lord replied . "You want two lanes or four on that
bridge?"


----------



## flowerpot

I hope B3ndy is ok


----------



## KerryB

I'm sure she's fine. Probably just not able to log on yet.

10 weeks to go, 10 weeks to go, 10 weeks until my holiday, 10 weeks to go!!!!!!


xxx


----------



## flowerpot

we've got another BFP!!


----------



## flowerpot

Hope so!  she should hopefully be home now at least

Wooo-hoo Kerry!  I've just counted mine, 6 weeks 2 days!!


----------



## KerryB

we'd better get a move on with this diet malarky!

Another BFP. God I think we are all going to be here forever at this rate! All the newbies are getting BFP's and we've been here a year!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

I know!    It would be fantastic to see one of the old gang getting a BFP, now that would give us a lift


----------



## KerryB

Yeah, or if we all got them together would be fantastic! Lets hope so!

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi girls

How are you all today?

Sorry not been around last couple of days been really bad with headaches    so been in bed just trying to sleep them off but its not working so thought I would pop on and see how you are all doing.

Well Im finally a Great Auntie!  My niece gave birth at 1.30am this morning to a baby girl, Chloe.  Im glad its finally over, I feel like its one more hurdle Ive passed.  I dont much feel like celebrating this birth under the circumstances but will still go and buy a card and a pressie, its not the baby's fault I feel this way after all.

Wow, was stunned to see another BFP on the board today but gives us hope.  I agree with you girls that it would be extra stunning to see one of us veterans with a BFP, now that REALLY would give us all hope wouldnt it!  Come on girls, lets see if we can get that elusive BFP this month.

Im due to test on mothers day but after my neurotic weekend last weekend I have no symptoms at all and just dont "feel" pregnant    Dont think it worked for me this month but hey, its not over til its over right, and testing on Mothers Day may help to bring some luck my way, i can hope anyway!!

TTFN

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot

Witchie !
congrats on becoming an auntie, i know how difficult it must have been so well done for being strong.

I remember last year on Mothers Day saying maybe next year I'll be getting a mothers day card


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

thanks flower.  I keep it together by thinking well at least im not a 38 year old grandmother like my sister now is! haha  a Great Auntie is ok, doesnt make me feel old at all but my sister is feeling anceint.  Told her I will buy her rocking chair and half glasses for christmas so she can look the part as well!  

Lost it a little last night when i got the news at first but feeling calmer now.  Nothing I can do about it eh so no point spending hours and hours stressing over it.  

Yeah, I know what you mean about mothers day, I felt like that last year too as my friend who had been TTC for several years became PG in March and we were both saying hopfully it would be me within the year.  Hey ho, its not to be yet though for whatever reason.

Glad you girls are all here, it helps to be surrounded by like minded folks   

Still got a banging headache today, dont suppose thats a sign of Pregnancy!!     Given up hope for this month really but who knows.

How you getting on Flower with your month off?  Is it on your mind that you might be Oing or are you just blanking it out and having a complete month off?


----------



## flowerpot

Good for you Witchie 

We've had a month off, i havent worked out my CD days, I don't even know when AF is due although I'm past ov!  we didnt do the deed at ov time I know that much.   dh said to me this morning are we supposed to be having a BMS session now and I had to think and said nope we've gone past ovulation! But I did say we'd have a little rumpy pumpy tonight though, "normal" sex


----------



## binty

Afternoon girls

Sorry not been on recently the painkillers (co-dyromol) the dr gave me seem to be knocking me out can you believe it 2 x 50mg 4 times a day. At least not in pain anymore we tried BMS last night and it felt really great can't believe I haven't had an O like it before (sorry TMI) probably because its been over 3 weeks since we have  

Its was so lovely waking up and seeing the sun - Spring has finally arrived roll on Summer and flip flops.  I've even braved it and put a skirt on today not that it makes much difference as I don't think I'll be going out today.


----------



## KerryB

Witchie.... congrats hun. I thik you're doing really well with all this. Keep your chin up.

We've not   all week, although we've wanted to! Just too tired and busy! Going to try tonight though, although I think we'e missed OV this cycle. Never mind, having some time off anyway.

Binty...  !! Good on ya hun!  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Binty, sorry the PK's are knocking you out but great that they are least stopping the pain!  Great stuff about the big O !!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Girls 
Binty - Hiya hun PK's sound strong....   glad you enjoyed the 'O'..... 
Witchie - well done hun  stay strong....I was reading a 2WW diary earlier and I can't remember who's but they had headaches in 2WW and then got a BFP     
Flower/Kerry/Sal/BBMonster/Twiggy -  
B3ndy - hope you will be back on soon hunny  

Wow another BFP ......heres hoping its one of us soon


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah - hows the spotting today?

going soon girls, see you tomorrow 
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

no spotting just had it yesterday morning   but I do have loads of EWCM !!!


----------



## scratch

Who got the bfp Cant be bothered going through all the posts. I know lazy git!!!

Just booked 2 tickets for the london dungeon. See if I can leave dh behind   

Sal x


----------



## scratch

Does anyone feel old

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Constantly!


----------



## scratch

I knew I could rely on you for an uplifting and cheerful response    

It just seems that me you and Flower have been here forever. i know I am selfish as I already have dd but sometimes it just feel so   Do you catch my drift

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Yes hun I do. I'm with you there! We seem to have been here forever!

xx


----------



## KerryB

Logging off now  

xx


----------



## scratch

have a good un!!!

Steak and chips for tea yum yum

Sal x


----------



## denzy

hi ya girls 

Hope your all well !! to many posts to read them all !! haha 

I havent been on for ages lots going on at the mo !! my family was attacked in the house by a knife man 3 weeks ago stabbed my dad and tried to stab my mum and brothers! so a bit crazy at the mo !

good to see some BFP on here makes it all worth while !!

chat to you all over the weekend 

Denzy xx


----------



## scratch

OMG Denzy that is terrible. I hope everyone is ok.

How are we all today. My little clomid veterans!! It is [email protected]~ng down here and not a very cheerful day. Oh well at least it is friday

Dont work to hard ladies and i will catch you later

B3ndy  if your about take it easy hun

Love Sal x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

OMG denzy, Im so sorry to hear your news, how terrifying for you and your family.  Is everyone ok?  Has anyone been arrested for the attack yet?

Its P-ing down here as well, not a nice day at all.  Typical this would be the one day of the week I need to go out.  Think i might get the bus rather than walking today though! lol


----------



## twiggy3

morning

witchie congrats on being a great aunt, you are really brave, i am going to be an auntie soon too. 

hi sal sorry you are feeling down honey. Hope you got theatre tickets.

denzy how are you feeling? thats terrible about your family are they ok?

kerry good luck on finding the fabric, i used to want to do interior design but did animal biology instead. Gave the en-suite 3 coats but still looks patchy  have fun without dbb

sarah hows bow and his bald patch?

flower are you enjoying your month off?

binty you go girl  glad pain killers are taking away the pain. 

hi to everyone else

wee bunny still isnt eating much and is just lying about although when i put the girl in beside him to say hello he fairly brightened up  hopefully getting his balls cut off will calm him down and they can live together soon  

ok speak soon,
                  twiggy xxx

oh a wee joke..... scientists have crossed a chicken with an onion and finally got a cock that brings tears to a womans eyes.


----------



## *Bev*

Hello ladies, sorry not had chance to read through your mountains of posts you've made since I was last on (Wednesday) that'll teach me.

Glad to see you've had a couple of BFP's to add to the list, I hope it renews all your hopes.

Denzy sounds like you've had hell of a few months, hope everyone is OK or as well as can be expected.

Can't be arsed at work today already only been here 1/2 hour so bound to be around a lot today....

Speak soon.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls - Its friday!!!  

OMG Denzy, thats awful. are they all ok?   have they got the evil person who did it?  

Twiggy, great joke!


----------



## *Bev*

OMG is this the sign of things to come today?  Someone (who I get on very well with) has just scraped my car, my car that is currently up For Sale!!!


----------



## flowerpot

oh no Bev, bummer!  is she gonna pay to have it done?


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Denzy...hun I'm so sorry. Is your dad ok? And everyone else? I hope they catch the [email protected] who did it.   hun.

Bev...Oh no, thats naughty. Are they going to pay for the repair?? Don't get too stressed about it hun, it can be fixed. Need you to stay calm!!  

Sal...its stopped riaing in Wilmslow, but till miserable. Hope steak & chips were good.

Flower...You ok honey? Thanks crunchie its Friday!

Sarah...I bet your busy again today aren't you?

B3ndy...you back with us yet babe? Hope your ok.

Witchie...bus sounds like a good idea!

  all you other lovely ladies.

Well I woke up at 6.30 and thought "Ah, its Saturday"!!! How disappointed was I!!! Never mind it is Friday and DBB is still away! No work to do so looks like another day on Ebay for me! He he he    Booked our flights last night, so we're all set. Operation POrtugal kicks off 1st June, so Operation Weight Loss starts officially today!!  
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry to operation weight loss !!  

B3ndy, where are you ?!!!!  I hope she is ok, she should be able to log on today I would have though if everything is alright


----------



## KerryB

I know, I was thinking baout B3ndy last night. Do hope everything is ok.

xx


----------



## *Bev*

She will pay for it she says, but for those of you that have seen my car the paint is horrendously expensive because of the colour changing, so poor DH is coming home from work early to see if it can be polished out, although I think its a bit much to ask and I think the bumper has moved.  Bugger.


----------



## flowerpot

oh god now, yeah Bev i remember seeing your car, just what you need


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Girls
Bev - ah no your beautiful car!   try not to stress hunny its not good for you and baby bean....see he is getting bigger - well done!
Denzy - OMG that is terrible - was that in Gloucester?  I hope everyone is OK.
Kerry -   @ Operation weight loss.  My DH is on the porridge diet he eats it b'fast and dinner and has wholemeal sandwiches for lunch and no alcohol  
Flower - You off out tonight?
Sal - its raining here too....I had to put my boots on today  
Twiggy - I hope your poor bunny feels better soon  
Witchie - Hello hun - you are coping well - proud of you  
B3ndy -  miss you hunny XXXX
Binty -   Hiya - you OK?  Still knocked out from PK's  
Phew is that everyone?  I am so glad its Friday, had my hair cut last night (coped very well with pregnant hairdresser  ) and am having a pedicure tomorrow then my friend from Chelmsford is visiting @ the weekend and bringing  her baby which I have not met yet!!! 
Catch you all laterXXXX


----------



## KerryB

Bev....  how annoying hun.

Sarah....glad hairdressers was ok hun, you brave girl.

Bored on Ebay. Selling loads of stuff, lots of watchers but no bidders yet! DO you think I should seel the Ball Gown I bought for NYE? Don't think I'll wear it again and its a size 18 so hopefully won't fit me anymore!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

i would kerry, you are NEVER gonna wear that again are you as you and me are gonna be so slim!!. although, what if you get pregnant and get invited to a posh do and you can wear it then?


----------



## KerryB

Hmmm....there is that! But I need the cash really, and I would just have to buy a new dress to show off my bump!!!  

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Sell It, Sell It, Sell It, Sell It, Sell It, Sell It, Sell It, Sell It, Sell It, Sell It, Sell It, Sell It, Sell It, Sell It


----------



## flowerpot

go for it Kerry!


----------



## sarahstewart

I agree - sell it


----------



## KerryB

Will put it on Ebay this weekend.

Just sold my old mobile phone - Woo Hoo!!


xxx


----------



## scratch

Hiya Peeps

Still no word from B3ndy Hope she is ok

Been really busy today and I finish in 5 mins to I thought I better pop o and tell you all to have a super duper weekend.

Have a good un

I will catch up over weekend

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Sal....have a good one xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Sal

Anyone heard from Gossips?

Just in case I don't come back on girls, have a good weekend.  I might be around for a bit but the garage is coming to pick my car up from work so I'm gonna go home if its getting on for home time, so if I disappear you know why! 

xxx


----------



## KerryB

Oh whats up with your car hun? Thought you'd had it fixed?

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry - think they might be picking the courtesy car up maybe? 
Have a good weekend girls  

I did a search on gossips and it seems she had a scan cos of the spotting and everything seems hunky dory.
Hugs to you all
XXXXXXX


----------



## *Bev*

I spoke to Gossips the other week and also spoke to Kym and NikkiMouse, all seem to be doing well.


----------



## KerryB

Aw thats good. Weird without them all!

Oh yeah maybe its the courtesy car.

So bored...

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

thats another BFP on the boards!  unbelievable isnt it??


----------



## scratch

Home now

You still bored Kerry?

Thats fatal when ytour at work. I either eat of end up buying loads of stuff i dont need

Who else has a bfp??

Sal x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

jen1976 she just posted...


----------



## scratch

I know I should feel really happy for her but i dont know. This month it seems to be really hard for me this month. i keep thinking why isnt it happening for me flower,Sarah  and Kerry. We have after all been on the loopy pills for over 12 months. And we have all been on here forever

But hey our time will come

Sal x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Sallystar said:


> I know I should feel really happy for her but i dont know. This month it seems to be really hard for me this month. i keep thinking why isnt it happening for me flower and Kerry. We have after all been on the loopy pills for over 12 months. And we have all been on here forever


Hun I know what you mean. Im about to start my 13th cycle of Clomid and been TTC for over 7 years. My 17yr old neice just gave birth on Wednesday and all the time I keep thinking, why not me? I guess mother nature feels we just have to wait a bit longer for some reason. Hang in there, Im sure our time will come even though its killing us, and if your anything like me, ageing us years!!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## sarahstewart

Hugs to you all, its hard to be happy isn't it when really you feel   am meeting my friends baby for the first time on sunday !!!
Have a good weekend - I am off for my chalmidia test now


----------



## scratch

I feel about 900 at the moment. And I know I am really selfish as I have a wonderful daughter. But I am an only child and I dont want that for her. And I just keep thinking about what we have lost. And if things had been different we would have our family complete 

Sal x

Sorry to go on i know it is friday. Maybe I should go and have a snicker


----------



## scratch

bye bye Sarah and GOOD LUCK

SAL x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

sarah - good luck hope it all goes well.

Sal - i think its hard on all of us and yes you are very lucky that you already have a daughter.  However, the pain of infertility is the same for all of us, children or not.  I know what you mean about an only child.  Im 35 now and keep thinking if I dont hurry up and get PG soon I wont have time to have another baby, especially if Im infertile still.  I dont want to just have an only child but, at this moment in time, I would be happy with just one baby.

It doesnt make it any easier that my sister has 5 children, my other sister 2 and my brother 1.  There is only me left who is childless.  In some ways you feel like a failure because you cant have a family while others apparently find it so easy (i kid you not that everyone I know with children conceived in their first month of trying! not fair is it)

As every month goes past it just gets harder and harder to cope with the BFNs. I really thought by now I could cope better but its much harder each month.  All you can do is have a damn good cry, post a few rants on here then dust yourself off and prepare for another month.  

The main thing is to never give up hope.  Ive heard stories of women trying for 20 years and finally getting pregnant naturally so there must be hope for all of us!!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## scratch

I think your right. I did it once I will do it again(even if it did end in m/c) AQll i need to now is ovulate lol

Thanks Witchie I think I just needed at little rant.

I can feel a rather large glass of red coming on when dd has gone to bed

LOve Sal x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

You rant away Sal, I know exactly how you feel.  Its a hard thing to go through but the great thing here is that everyone knows what it feels like.  I always have down days and up days and I guess we just have to try the best we can.

Away and have that snickers plus a glass of red and cheer yourself up!

Im off to make DHs dinner, have a lovely weekend and chin up hun, your not alone 

Witchie Poo Cat xx


----------



## KerryB

Sal...I know what you mean too babe. Why isn't it one of us?  

Jen...ongrats hun.

Witchie...have a nice weekend  

Sarah..good luck for Sunday.

Love you all so much
xxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi, Please can I join the clomid girls?  Am waiting for dh's sperm count to come back and then starting on clomid.  Tell me the truth about it!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hi girls only a quickie cause at work soon - DH went to GP's yesterday and GP agreed to refer us for IVF if this cycle of clomid doesn't work!


----------



## twiggy3

hiya 

hope you are all having a great weekend

nikki i posted to you on the pcos thread good on ya honey

emilycaitlin welcome honey. Clomid is fine it works well for some, not so good for others, there are a few side effects mostly mood swings, headaches, hot flushes, spots etc. Anytime you need a rant we are always here, the girls are really nice. I have just fininshed clomid after being on it for 15 months, although dont be put off by that as have had lots of bfps on this board. Hope dh sperm comes back good, good luck on loopy pills hope i havent put you off 

sal/ witchie i know what you mean it gets harder every month but you just have to have a good cry and try again. Witchie everyone i know seems to get preg without trying as well  sal just keep thinking how lucky you are to have dd and another one will be a blessing, you have done it before will do it again honey 

bev hope you got car scrap sorted, how are you feeling?

sarah glad you went to hairdresser you are very brave 

kerry at least its the weekend now you can have a long lie 

flower how you feeling honey?

binty, denzie how are you?

b3ndy how are you feeling honey??

sorry if i have missed anyone hope you are all having a good weeekend.

I am back to work tomorrow  not looking forward to it is going to be a nightmare  also i am cd 64 today just want af to start so can begin injections.

twiggy xxx


----------



## riffraff

Hiya Twiggy I see you are just about to start injections are they puregon if so are you nhs or private what happens with them , this is my next option and am struggling to find out any info thnx Joxxx


----------



## denzy

hiya girls 


my dads ok ! got quiet a big cut on his forehead and was stab in his side in his kidney !! mum and brothers were unhurt thank god .......they have got the guy that did it hes on remand at the mo thank god for that too

got period this morning so feeling a bit **** went to a wedding yest another friend took pleasure in telling me she was preg got a bit upset over that my dh upset my very best friend she due in 5 weeks but dont know how .......she wont tell me

so all in all im good ha ha #

hope your all ok 


denzy


----------



## emilycaitlin

Thanks twiggy.  Am panicking in case sperm doesn't come back good, if it doesn't, might try pleading for clomid anyway to help things?  Dh has to do test 3rd April and then it's 2 weeks before the results are back.  The waiting's driving me mad!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch

Morning peeps


How are we all today?? I am knackered!!! DD got into our bed in the night and I had about an inch of room all night. What with her and dh snoring and the dog i cant wait to go to bed tonight and catch up.

Quiet weekend. I got my new specs and they are rather nice. If I do say so myself. And the MIL offered to buy us tickets to The Lion King when we are in London. SO I booked them yesterday before she could change her mind lol. So the weekend is complete. I cant wait to tell him the waiting is killing me

I will pop on when i get to work

Love ya all

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girlies 

I'll be back in a bit.  Hope you are all ok.  Still nothing from B3ndy?  God hope she is ok i'm starting to worry.

AF due today/tomorrow, got pains so need her to hurry up and i'm back on the loony pills!  Yep, i have another courtesy car! But not from the accident, the service is due and because its the first one (new car) they are doing it and agreed to give me a loan car. Its fab too, golf tdi, really quick!

Welcome Emily, will catch up later xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya ladies
still no B3ndy it is worrying isn't it?
Sunday went good - Jasmine my friends baby is very cute  
Friday (my Chalmidia test)  did not go to plan, nurse made several attempts but my cervix was tilted - anyone else had this?  I bled really badly so she stopped!  Bled all friday night too....but am OK now  
Nikki - good news about IVF is that on the NHS? How long is the waiting list?
busy again so try and pop back later
Sorry no personals
Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Morning girls,

Very     today.....had a crap day yesterday. I was driving home from MacDonalds (I know I know, naughty, but was hungover!) and my front tyre blew out. Scared the life out of me. I was just glad I wasn't on the motorway (I avoided it cos I could smell a burning smell so was dirivng quite slowly). Luckily had my phone with me and DH came out to chage it for me. When he got the tyre off there was a half inch grove around the tyre where it had been rubbing on teh suspension spring, and thats what made it blow! The whole front drivers side suspension has broken! Feckin' nightmare! Tried to get the new tyre on but because the spring has dropped couldn't tighten it up. This lovely AA man stopped to see if we were ok, and he said its knackered! And couldn't let us drive it as he could have got into lots of trouble if anything had happened. So, we had get my sister to come out, upgrade her AA membership so that we could get a truck out to transport the car to the grage, then I joined to AA as well!! The weird thing is, my sister has the same car as me and the same thing happened to her a few weeks ago! So DH is ringing Fiat today to make a complaint, the AA man said he'd also seen another car same as mine do this a few weeks ago. This is just what I need, I'm so skint and now have to pay for new suspension, a new tyre and a service, we have two weddings coming up which are going to be expensive, DH has just paid for his season ticket and has stag do this weekend! And I'm getting new glasses and contact next weekend, and to top it off I ahve sore boobs!! Very  


Sorry for the me me me post honey's.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Awww Kerry   I hate it when we have problems with cars, especially when its not your fault.  We're skint too, had to pay out my excess following crash, car tax, plus weddings, hen/stag do's, birthdays etc.  We've only just been paid and its all gone!  Can you get any of the repairs through your insurance? xxxxx


----------



## KerryB

Hopefully yes. I'm waiting for the garage to ring me about it. Just so   about the whole thing. Everything happens at once doesn't it!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

it certainly does, especially when like us you're trying to get your stuff/money sorted for your hols.  I think my holiday/wedding outfits are gonna have to go on the credit card!


----------



## KerryB

I know. My glasses and lenses will have to as well. Looks like me and my sister better do the car boot thing pretty soon!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

good idea!

hope B3ndy is ok, it does seem a long time since her op. xx


----------



## scratch

Awwww poor Kerry  I know how you feel I always seem to be skint. Especially around April. i will be glad when all these birthdays are done.

Hiya to all you other lovely ladies. It is miserable here and i have loads of work to do.

i will try and pop on later

Love Sal x

Ps   B3ndy


----------



## KerryB

I do hope she's ok.

xx


----------



## bbmonster

Hi girlies - Hope evrybody is ok xxxx

Kerry- im sorry you had a crap weekend, hopefully the week will be better for you.  

HI Flowerpot xxx

Sarah - Is a chlamydia test just like a smear? Have never had one unless they do it at same time as smear?

There is so much to catch up on it would take me ages so i just want to say that i hope everybody is ok.

I have a quick question, yesterday i went to the loo and there was some cm on the paper and all day i felt very ermmmmm different down below ( sorry tmi) do you think i could have ovulated or am about to? I can never understand the timing around the cm etc? When you get cm, does that mean that you are ovulatimg or about to? I am on cd 12 i think

Claire xx


----------



## KerryB

its so quite on here today!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

kerry

 Sal & Flower

BB Monster - yeh like a smear hun and I have loads of those with no problem plus an internal after my m/c as I had an infection.....was really upset on Friday (it did not help that the waiting room was full of either pregnant ladies or new born babies - most of them I knew from school  ) I am supposed to go back next week for another one but am scared!  I did bleed quite a lot!  
Did you feel 'wet' down below hun was it like egg white?  could be about to ov hun....have you been getting jiggy?

B3ndy - miss you hun

Twiggy and anyone else I have missed - Hiya


----------



## scratch

I am still here. Is DBB in today?

Sal x


----------



## bbmonster

sarah - yes i felt wet downstairs, was doing my head in yesterday. Do you think it could have been ovulation? i Have ovulated twice i think on metformin alone but never felt quite that wet before. Yeah the cm was like egg white but there wasn't as much of it as there was january when i was just on the metformin.


----------



## KerryB

Sal...not at the moment no. I've got loads to do but feel so   I can't be bothered!!

BB...Get jiggy missy, sounds like OV to me!

Sarah..sorry your appt didn't go well. 

xxx


----------



## bbmonster

woooooohooooooooooo ... do you really think? do you think if i went to my GP they would do 21 day test or would it have to be a the hospital? Might give them a ring. I dont drive and the hospital is about 10 miles away on a bus, its a ballache when i have to rush back for work.

Time to get jiggy woohoo


----------



## scratch

I can tell when DBB isnt about!!!

Sarah   I had a smear last year and it bled like crazy afterwards. The gp recommeneded having my cervix cauterised and it worked. I never have breakthrough bleeding or trouble when i have my smears. And it didnt hurt . Try not to worry. Loads of women bleed when them have examinations.

Flower   How are you diddling

BB   Get jumping on dh missy sounds promising to me

I am getting worried about B3ndy now. I thought we might of heard something. God I hope she is ok

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Claire sounds like ov to me, and a great sign! I never get any cm and wish I did!  Get jiggy jiggy!    have your test in 7 days time

Sarah, sorry your test didnt go well hun, poor you  

Sal,  I know what you mean hun, i wish some of the "oldies" could get a BFP, how fab would that be!

Kerry 

Witchie 

Nikki - great news about the IVF referral   

Denzy - sorry AF got you  she needs a good slap. sorry you had a tough time at the wedding too

Twiggy - hope work is going ok today  

B3ndy - WE MISS YOU 

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Has anyone got any contact details for B3ndy from the meet arrangements?  dam and blast, we should have asked her for her address or something!


----------



## scratch

No nothing. Kerry might though.

Horrid isnt it when we dont know how she is

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

I only have her work email address, nothing else. I wonder how we could track down her address. It is worrying that we've not heard from her at all.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

oh no.  can you think of anyone who she is friendly with on FF who might have her mobile number?


----------



## flowerpot

wasnt she staying at her brothers which is near the hospital?  the only other thing is if she is feeling too rough to travel (i can understand that) but her computer is at her house so she can't get online x


----------



## scratch

I thought she was only staying there the night before her treatment. Maybe i have got it totally wrong(wouldnt be the first time)
She might just be enjoying spending time asleep.

Sal x

It is worrying though


----------



## KerryB

I think she was just staying there the night before the op. She just might not feel up to coming on yet. She was having a lot done. Don't know if Sarah has a contact number for her, cna't think of anyone else.

xx


----------



## flowerpot

we'll have to just sit tight i guess xxx


----------



## KerryB

Right, she lives in Billericay and I've got one match for her name on 118118.com, but could be wrong as could be registered in DH's name, not a clue what that is!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

lets give it a few days should we then if nothing by then (it will be a week on weds?) we will try it?


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya I have her work and home email and sent her an email Friday but no response......I don't have any numbers for her unfortunately   am worried too about her.XXX

BB - Get Jiggy missy I usually get EWCM start 3/4 days before ov and then the 'wettest' day is day before I get my surge on OPK.


----------



## KerryB

Sounds like a plan!  

My black cloud is starting to lift a little! My poor sister has had so many problems with her car - after being vandalised outside my house,  damaging the underside on a raised man hole, having the rear windscreen smashed and her suspension going, someone has now scratched all down the side of it! Little [email protected]!!!

xx


----------



## bbmonster

Sarah -  If i got ewcm yesterday then when would i OV? Im so confused i dont undersatnd. I thought you got cm on the day>


----------



## scratch

That happened to me. I had only had my car 12 hours and some little [email protected] went round the whole thing scratching it donw to the metal. The only bit that didnt need respraying was the roof. And to make matters worse my car has pearlescent paint. Then I had it done and a skip wagonlost its load on my bonnet and i had to have the front done again. I was not a happy chap!!!!!!

I agree with you ladies. Give it until Wed and if no joy from B3ndy we should try and ring her.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

oh god thats terrible Sal


----------



## scratch

could only happen to me!!!!!!

Off homeski now

Catch you later

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal - Byeee.XXXX
BB - I am only saying what happens to me but think that EWCM starts a couple of days before ov....do you have any pains?  Perhaps book a blood test for next tuesday or wednesday?  not sure perhaps the other ladies might be able to help    just make sure you get jiggy now   that is the main thing!!!!

Good plan re B3ndy girls


----------



## flowerpot

Claire, i agree with Sarah, if anything its best to get jiggy just before ov anyway as the sperm can live for days whereas the egg can't live long, so if you have the sperm ready and waiting thats the best thing x


----------



## bbmonster

have had pains that feel like period pains and also ( this is going to sound stupid) it feels like something is going to pop in side me if you know what i mean, feels like somehting is sticking out but it obviously isnt lol


----------



## sarahstewart

Woo Hoo that sounds promising I think there is an eggy (or two!!!) on its way....did you BMS over the weekend?  make sure you do tonight and tomorrow....your Dh doesn't have any sperm problems does he?  only asking cos my DH does so we can only BMS every other day  
Fingers crossed for you this month  
well I am busy out and about this afternoon, so byeeeeee everyone, catch up tomorrow (hopefully!)
Sarah


----------



## scratch

I cant believe how yukky the weather is. i really need to pop to the local shops but I dont want to get soaked. Roll on SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

hey girls

am finalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly back in land of living

They found endo during the op last week and I've had it lasered off....also sommit about my endometrium being slightly thicker than it should be (slightly   after being on clomid which is meant to thin it) anyhow the consultant reckons I can sort that out by sorting my hormone levels out (which are apparantly all over the place! no wonder with all these tabs!) Sooooo anyhow, i've been a bit 'out of it' since Wed on morphine and painkillers. Today is my first day that managed to stay awake for longer than a couple of hours and was dying to log on when a friend popped round to visit!!

so I am back and ok'ish - if not a little battered and bruised (and VERY bloated!!  )

still trying to catch up with all your posts - but thanks for all your concern my chickadees!!

missed you all LOADS!!

  

S
XXX


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls

just a quick post really busy at work, i will log on tonight and catch up with personlas as not much time, sorry. Have a really bad cold and was going to leave work early as have loads of flexi time built up but boss just booked a meeting from 3 - 4.30pm   i came in at 7am so i could leave early as well as is dh's only day off this week, never seem to see him now adays. 

bye sarah

bbmonster get to it honey 

flower agree with you and sarah best to have swimmers waiting (although what would we know )

bye sal


kerry glad you are feeling better honey

i hope b3ndy is ok 

jo i am going on gonadotrophins i think without ivf for now, not sure if that is the same thing? what did the doc say to you?

ok got to run, speak soon,

twiggy xxx

yeh b3ndy your back glad they sorted you out honey, i had a thick lining aswell which they scraped away, is clomid supposed to thin lining? anyway glad you are well, we have missed you. Hope this is what you needed and you get your bfp very soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy..thanks goodness your ok, we were worried about you.  Sorry about the endo, but good that they've removed it. Glad your feeling a bit better. Take care of you  

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

that's interesting about your lining Twiggy - he never mentioned doing anymore with it - I guess it's just a wait and see game now - still we're back to see him in a months time for a full 'update'

how are you after your op? - doing ok? sorry to hear you're feeling a bit poorly

thanks Kerry! luckily the doc says it was only in one area - to the back of my womb - but that it could decrease my chances of having a baby by as much as 50% - so here's hoping this laser treatment will put me back on an even keel now! 

btw - sorry i didn't get dh to log on and let you guys know I was ok (if a bit la la on the morphine!) but he was busy running around waiting on me - bless him!! 

Glad to be back!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

YAY B3ndy!!!! we missed you.  

I'm so glad you are ok. Sorry they found horrible endo grrrr   but that sounds really positive that they lasered it off.  great news. lets hope that was the only thing getting in your way.  xxx


----------



## KerryB

Yeah, fingers crossed that next cycle will be successful hun.

xx


----------



## binty

Hi girls

Sorry not been on much the last week but painkillers have knocked me for six seem to sleep all day and then can't sleep at night  

Think I've managed to catch up with the personals

B3ndy.. glad to hear you are back.  Sorry they found endo but good news they lasered it.
Kerry.. sorry to hear about your car.  If its a problem with the manufacturing fiat should pay for it worth getting your dh on the case.
Denzy.. sorry to hear about your dad & family.  At least they've caught the guy.
Sal.. good news about the tickets.  When are you going to let dh know?

 Sarah/Flower/BBMonster and ayone else I've missed

Only 5 days till holiday just been looking up the weather and its sunny can't wait.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy

Yeah - I didn't know whether to   or   when doc said he'd found endo ....but when I finally stopped chundering after the morphine started to wear off (boy that was an experience and a half!) it sank in that it's a good thing that at least they hopefully have found the reason why i haven't been able to get anywhere near a bfp for the last 2 and a half years. Got lots more questions for doc though - about it's severity, chances of coming back, how having it on the back of the womb would have decreased my chances of a bfp...but that's all for our follow up in a months time.

There seem to have been plenty of bfps while i've been 'away' ...though reading thru posts is it right that petal pie and lucy loud have had early m/c's? i hope not and that i've read their profiles wrongly.

Kerry - just seen about your car...god that would have   me out - def sounds like a fault with the manufacturing of that particular make...hopefully you'll get it sorted soon and not at too much expense to you.

Flower and binty - you lucky things with the 'countdown to hols' well underway - it's windy and wet down here in Essex - i've got the heating up full blast!! and am cosied down in front of telly ...not sure how long it'll be before I go   at home with nothing to do!

 Sarah, Sal, Nikki, Twiggy, Tracy, Riff Raff and everyone else!!


----------



## binty

B3ndy.. know what you mean I'm suffering from cabin fever  just emailed work to say I'm thinking of coming back on Thursday as on holiday next week and feek really guilty as the guy I work with is really nice


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

hello everyone

sorry i dont have time to back track and read all the posts since my last - we talk so much in here!! lol

just wanted to check in and make sure everyone is feeling ok today.  

I had the surprise of my life on saturday when AF decided to put in an appearance on getting up.  When I was first put on Clomid my cycles went from 31 to 28 days. Then during my second lot of clomid my cycles went from 29 days to 26 days.  This time on Clomid my cycles were around 27 days then on month 1 31 days, month 2 33 days and this month, month 3, 26 days!!  Jeez, dont you just hate not knowing at all when AF is due to show her ugly face!  I guess this is nearer now to what my cycles were like before on Clomid, around 26/27 days, but still, after 33 days last month this was a shocker!!  

Got over my wee fright and felt down all day but feeling very postive now.  Am starting a new cycle with new focus, trying to gear what im eating towards what my body needs this time of the month etc etc and doing that for each week of my cycle.  Also lots more BMS!  Even though we have all the days covered gonna make sure we BMS for a lot more either side of O just to make absolutely certain we got it covered!! hee hee

(ooops pressed something and it posted this before I was finished typing! lol - its all that talk of BMS i think!)

So, trying to be very positive this month.  Have only 2 more cycles left after this so am determined to stay positive and have maximum chance every month until we finish.  Then we will see about the injections (yuk).

How is everyone else coping with this cycle?


----------



## flowerpot

Even though its raining up here its boiling hot!  

B3ndy, its good you dont have to wait too long for your follow up appt.  That always happens where they come to see you whilst your drugged up the eyeballs!


----------



## b3ndy

yup - I was trying hard not to puke 'mid conversation' and my blood pressure went really low after the op so I was sooooooooooo 'out of it' I wasn't really in a good position to talk options! 

have to say tho' - the stitches are really neat - and apart from the bruised, yellow tummy the two sets of stitches are very neat and won't leave too much of a scar. still can't sit up properly without feeling discomfort tho....and BOY the pain from the gas as soon as I got into the car to leave hospital on Thurs - I thought someone had come and crushed my collarbone - it was AGONY!!

That's good of you to go  in before your hols binty - but i'd make the most of your time off - also if you've been signed off I don't think you would be able to return before the date set on it, for insurance purposes as your workplace wouldn't be insured properly to cover you (sommit I found out at work when another colleague was signed off and trying to come back early)


----------



## flowerpot

Did our tips come in handy?


----------



## b3ndy

i'd say so - specially the big knicks.....extra big joggers...extra strong mints....oh and especially getting some extra fruit in ....sorry if tmi - but I was REALLY bunged up tween Wed and Sat - felt like I was carrying a sack of spuds round with me!!    (then I read how morphine and codeine - both of which I had had - can lead to this) so stuffed self silly with fruit ...and it wasn't long before things sorted themselves. To be honest though I've not really felt much like eating properly til now....which I've had to really to start back on the metformin again (that helped to kick start things too - no end!!  )

btw - I know what Sal meant about those weird net knickers they put on you after the op....my 'laser site' started to 'ooze' when I woke from the op and soaked through the sheets - again - sorry if tmi (wasn't a good move to look down at it when I was feeling so sick anyway!  )...anyhow - I had to get changed and they shoved, what I can only describe as knickers made out of a 'string vest' on me!!    ....I tell you during that day dh saw me warts and all!! and he stood by me the whole time - he was a complete rock!!


----------



## flowerpot

ha ha!  if he got through that you'll get through anything!


----------



## b3ndy

that's what I thought - and he didn't pass out on me once!! I'm not so sure he'll be as strong when watching my 'op video' which the consultant says he'll show us on our follow up appt ....not sure I want to see it either though!!

howz everyone been whilst I've been otherwise disposed?!


----------



## flowerpot

see ya girls xxx


----------



## b3ndy

have a good evening hon!! (and enjoy trying those dresses on!!)

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Sound slike your making an excellent recovery hun. Glad you feel better.

Well, spoken to the garage, or rather made DH do it (car's are men's jobs!) They've quoted £270.00 for 2 new springs (both sides must ahve gone) and a tyre. Dh told them to forget the tyre (at £60, get one at Kwik Fit for £30!) but could they also replace the front headlight bulb........£52!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He said forget that as well! She is going to ask teh warrently dept if they will contribute to the cost, as my warrenty ran out in Nov. So hopefully we';; get it to under £200 - not that we ahve a spare £200 at the moment!!

Anyway, DBB has said I can borrow a car from work, so that'll save me money this week. Just hope that lottery win comes soon!!

xxx


----------



## KerryB

Flower, enjoy your dress shopping!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

£52 to replace a headlight bulb!!  daylight blinking robbery - Halfords are much cheaper - could your dh not do it? rip off merchants some of these garages!


----------



## KerryB

He's tried but she said its expensive because they have to take out the battery covering and other things to get to it! Your right though, daylight bleedin' robbery!!


----------



## scratch

Welcome back B3ndy!!!!!!!!

You were starting to worry us

Kerry  £52!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Robbing gits

I have missed FLower and Sarah was busy too

Just making sausage and mash for dd and dh. yum yum

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

ola Sal ....sorry bout that - it's certainly been an experience and a half these last few days!! and not one i'd like to repeat I tell you!!
howz you?


----------



## scratch

I always have low blood pressure after ops and it knocks you sideways. Did you have a blue bum?? Ah but you went private so they might leave you with slightly more dignity!!

Glad your on the mend. Just make sure you take it easy.

Kerry  Fancy DBB doing something nice for you for a change.


----------



## KerryB

I know, he's not so bad (just drinks like a fish!) its just her who's horrid! Anyway, grateful for them being so understanding. If the trains were on it wouldn't be so bad, but they ahve been doing line maintenance for the last 4 months. 

Meant to be going to the gym, but can't face it at te mo. I will go though, holiday count down and all that!

xx


----------



## scratch

I wont tell anyone if you dont Kerry!!!

Just been on the opg loss board and B3ndy your right Petal Pie has had an early m/c. I didnt stay on there for long. Just too hard. But i sent her our love

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Aw thats awful.  

Going to log off now. Have a nice night everyone  

Sal...will try and be a good girl and go! I'll only hae to wlak Max if I go straight home!

xxx


----------



## scratch

Have a nice night hun

Going myself now. I better finish the tea or else dd wil start eating the furniture

See you tomorrow and B3ndy take ot easy or else!!!!!!!!!

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

see ya Kerry!!

I wondered when I saw Petal Pie's profile...poor thing.

The day after my op my bro decided to tell me (or to be fair his wife did) they were expecting number two, then at the weekend a good mate of mine who decided to start trying for a baby when I started out with my treatment last August came round to tell me she was 3 months gone...but there were no   from me this time.....it just makes me more   than   now...like how come they didn't have to go through all this poking and prodding and pain, but just have to decide they want a baby and then bang within a couple of months they're expecting!!!!!!! (rant over!)

no sign of a blue bum btw Sal! I even got dh to look through my lovely gaping hospital gown!!  (private or not - they're still pap those horrid gowns!!)


----------



## b3ndy

see ya tomorrow Sal!!

I'll be logging on nice and early - to make up for lost time!!  ....though having my stitches out at 10am and then going to folks for lunch....so don't worry if I;m not around til after lunch.

  

S
xx


----------



## riffraff

Morning every one( this is for you all tomorrow) I just spent the lst 40 mins reading todays posts, I drive all day and only get on here at nite, next time I have an early I will come and chat,seems like fun! Had a pooh weekend I ame on early too 
Hi twiggy puregon or gonadotrophins ( but I couldnt read doc writing) are wot I wil be taking, when do you start what do you know,if you get time you could PM me thanx, All have a good day Jox


----------



## *Bev*

Hello All

Just a quicky B3ndy, I was always told that after a laser we were most fertile - so good luck hun.

Kerry sorry to hear about your car hun, they are a nightmare, but unfortunately necessary.

 about PetalPie.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies
Welcome back B3ndy - have missed you lots  
Poor petal pie having an early m/c   I hope she is OK (well as OK as can be expected  )
Busy again today - so try and pop back later


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls
need to get some work done! back in a bit.

petal pie 

xxx


----------



## KerryB

Morning Girls,

Hope everyone is ok. Did go to the gym, feel so tired today! Back soon, got some quotes to type up.

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

ola ladies

am here (ish)......got to shoot off coz my pops will be round at 10 to take me to docs to have stitches out   (looking forward to that - NOT!) and then I'm off to folks for lunch (pops is on strike today with local council) 

so I will be back on laters this aft' and catch you all before the day is out.

Bev - thanks for another top tip.....dh can't wait to get started again   - but I'm still not quite past that bloated tum stage just yet so he'll have to wait a little longer me thinks!! (plus fact I think I ov'd at weekend and have prob missed the boat for this month! d'oh!)

 Sarah - hope you're not too overloaded with work today....meanies!

Hi to all you other lovely ladies....flower, kerry, Sal, nikki, twiggy, riff raff,


S
xx


----------



## scratch

Morning

Just a quikie to say hiya. Got loads to do today and I was late. Grandad is poorly so I had to take dd to school. And she was up alnight so all I want to do is sleep

Chat soon

Sal x


----------



## twiggy3

morning

am feeling really terrible today and am at work until 6pm! cold has got worse but never mind. 

b3ndy glad they found a cause and sorted it. Yeh its wierd we both had thick lining at back of womb?? hope that has it all sorted for you and pain gets better soon. 

sal hope your grandad gets better soon

witchie what injections you going to start?

kerry you have so much more self dicipline than me cant motivate myself to do any exercise 

flower/ sarah hope you are not to busy. 

riff raff will try and work out how to pm as not done it yet. Dont know to much apart from start injecting day 2 to 4 of cycle. I have to call up when get next period to start (although cd 66 today ) so if it doesnt come by 18th april getting provera to bring it on.

will be back later got to run

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch

Sorry I always refer to my Dad as Grandad. dont dd calls him Dad and then it gets really confusing. Both my Mum and Dad are really poorly at the minute

SAl x


----------



## flowerpot

Sending you big hugs Sal


----------



## flowerpot

Well looks like me not taking clomid has mucked up my cycles! Today is CD32 the day I'd get AF and I feel normal (well, as normal as i get), no AF symptoms at all.   obviously clomid is regulating my cycle and the Met hasnt done that this month    hope it hurries up so i can get back on the clomid. Must admit tho this clomid free month has been fab!


----------



## KerryB

Are you going to test??  

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Noooooo! I'd never be that lucky!  it will be coming, just late!


----------



## scratch

Coward!!!!!

I am fed up knackered and starving. I cant wait for the refrectory to start  doing the dinners. And to make matters worse I have no snickers

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Oh heck Sal, how are you surviving with Snickers??  

flower...You never know   .....


----------



## flowerpot

I'm not even sure we bonked at the right time


----------



## KerryB

Well, you could have still been covered if it was before OV. See what happens in the next few days.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - you never know hun    
Sal - No snickers   hope your dad is better soon.
Kerry - Hiya hun any gossip
Twiggy - Hello - you OK?
Bev - still hanging around on here ? once a clomid chick always a clomid chick!!!! How is bean?
B3ndy - have missed you, hope having the stitches out wasn't too bad! Have a nice lunch...bleeding council are on strike here - trying to phone them all morning.... 
 to anyone else I have missed!
Catch you later - if I can - if not talk tomorrow!!!
Am trying to finish @ 4pm today as I am off out later and need to squeeze some BMS in and a 1/2 hour lie down (so that's 35mins we need    ) major operation planning time together this week but BMS comes first!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

ok, I'll see what the next few days bring  

 Sarah xxx


----------



## KerryB

Sarah!!!

No gossip really, except that the garage are covering the cost of my new springs! The warrently dept agreed to it, and she's trying to get them to pay for the tyre as well!   YAY. So if I don't have to pay for all that I will pay for my headlight to be fixed. This must be my good luck for this week! Wish it was a lottery win instead!   

Sal...hope your folks are better soon, and that you find some Snickers  

Flower....


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry - thats good news hun!!  I am just scoffing my lunch before dashing off to an appointment....
am off out tonight with my mate from essex for a meal - just the two of us...will be nice   
Flower -


----------



## flowerpot

great news Kerry !!!! phew xxx


----------



## b3ndy

it was worth checking with the warranty bods about your car then Kerry - good stuff!!

Flower - one thing I've learned from reading hundreds of stories on this site is never say never....the only month I've done with met only it did lengthen my cycle to 34 days - but who knows, so stay  

Sal - sorry your folks are poorly - have they got that nasty flu bug that's going round? My folks have had it and my pops has taken a good few weeks to get over it properly

Sarah - you made me   at your 'sesh' planned for tonight....there's always a post-meal opportunity too...just make sure dh stays awake long enough for you to pounce on him when you get home!   Is this mate you're going out with the one from Chelmsford? isn't she moving back down your way?


----------



## scratch

Hiya

They had no snickers so I had broccoli and cauliflower soup(again had it yesterday) and I had brocoli and cauliflower with my tea last night. So needless to say I have a little bit of tummy ache  coming on me thinks. Who ever said veggies are good for you must have an iron ****    

B3ndy  How was your stiches removal??

Kerry  Great news about your little jollopy 

Flower    

Sarah  You made me   with your 5 minute sex. Hasnt your dh got stamina.   

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

you'll be having met   without actually having to take the tabs Sal!

the stitches came out much easier than I thought they would - I wound myself up good and proper ....and then I got into a big discussion with the nurse about the use of met for fertility treatment - she'd never heard of it before and was quizzing me! there's nothing like keeping up to date with advances in medical science eh?


----------



## scratch

Your just a wealth of useless information!!!! As long as they didnt hurt. I remember having mine out and the ones right near my belly button absolutely murdered. I could of slapped her!! Then she took the ones out from lower down and they hadnt healed proper so i ended up with butterfly ones instead

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Sarah - Yes still being a cling on, bean is doing good thank you.  Went for another scan on Saturday and he was having a full on rave in there I think, wouldn't keep still for love nor money.  Think he was putting a show on for Mummy and Daddy!!

B3ndy - glad stiches weren't too bad to have removed.

Hello - everyone else, sorry no time at the mo - work is mad.


----------



## flowerpot

Bev, glad the scan went well hun 

B3ndy, i reckon thats whats happened with me, that my cycle has lengthened because i'm on only the Met.  I'm definitely not even remotely expecting to get a bfp we havent tried, I've hammered the gym and i had to actually work out which CD I was this morning!   It will probably come on friday, we're having a girls day/night out in a hotel from work starting at midday and I'll probably feel like crap!


----------



## b3ndy

yuk - that sounds gross Sal - I was worrying it was too early to take them out but the nurse said they'd healed nicely and to be honest the stitches on my bikini line were starting to catch on stuff and it's been much more comfortable since they were taken out....still in trousers without belts though - got a right builders bum!!.... nearly scared the old grannies in Waitrose this am      

Bev - good to hear your little bean is going strong  - do you know it's a boy then? you must be getting so excited now?

flower - you never know....i read an article in Hello this week with that useless model girl Lisa B talking about how she'd done everything she shouldn't when she found out about her latest pregnancy - including a strenuous abs regime and she still fell...wierder things have happened.


----------



## KerryB

Found a fab webiste for online jogsaws! I know, I sound like an old woman, but anything to make the time pass quicker..... jigzone.com. Its fab!

B3ndy...glad stitches came out ok hun.

Flower...your girlie days sounds nice. Where are you having it?

Bev..glad scan was ok. Are you having  aboy then, or just a turn of phrase? Did you get your car sorted??

Feel sick, 3 macaroons! So much for my holiday weight loss plan!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

we're going to some hotel in south manchester, i can't actually remember the name lol!  its a girls leaving do who is emegrating so we're finishing at 12 and checking in!


----------



## KerryB

How fab! Bit of RnR and few glasses of vino!

These puzzles are fab!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

I've just been on the jigsaw thingy and now everyone in the office is playing !!! its fab!


----------



## b3ndy

ah - you mean jigsaw Kerry - a slip of the finger as it were!..only I saw jogsaw from your initial post and thought it was some new kind of diy tool!!       .....have you ever seen the jigsaw's made from personal photos? dh and I had one made for the reception and  our wedding for guests to put together while they were having their welcome drinks and we were having photos done - I've been to so many weddings where they keep guests hanging around for what seems like hours with nothing to do while the photographer gets his shots!!

flower - what a nice way to say goodbye to a work colleague! are you there overnight too? sounds nice.

Talking of work - am I right in being a bit  about the fact no bugger from my work has even rung to see if my op went ok last week? Dh's boss rang last thursday but not so much as a word from my own!! I think that's really mean? or am I being a bit hormonal? ...so hard to tell these days!!


----------



## b3ndy

i've just had a go at the van gogh one - took me a while longer than I think it should have - never was that good at jigsaws!!


----------



## flowerpot

it could be that B3ndy, or they are just giving you some space to get better, it could be either hun?

yeah were staying over, doing something in the day maybe bowling, drinks then getting ready for a 70/80's night!  and staying over night.


----------



## sarahstewart

hiya quick post before I dash home for some BMS....having ov pains and very wet down there TMI sorry so reckon ovulation gonna happen pretty soon!!! DH will be fast asleep by the time I get in  later tonight - he is on earlies and getting old now so needs his rest!!!    
Bev - glad bean is doing OK .....is it a boy?
 to you all, be back tomorrow for another flying visit!!!  
B3ndy - yep its my mate from chelmsford and yep they are house hunting.....she is very keen but her DP not so keen   she has a lovely baby girl 11 months old but I am not keen on her DP 2nd time I have met him....keep comparing him to her ex hubby.....me and DH loved him  

Kerry - DH loves jigsaws so will give him that web site!


----------



## scratch

Hiya peeps

And helllo from a very wet and soggy manchester. i am so sick of getting wet. ROLL ON SUMMER and flip flop weather.

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

I agree Sal - I had a pedicure Saturday so my feet in tip top condition and toes painted a lush orangey red colour   bring on the summer!!!  right I am really going now!!!
ByeeeeeXXX


----------



## b3ndy

know what you mean Sal - I'd need your holiday flippers more than flip flops if the weather down here is anything to go by!!  

flower - you're right - maybe I am being a bit harsh on work - but there again - my boss just hasn't got a clue - we had a leaving do for someone who'd been working at the station for 11 years and she got her name wrong in the farewell speech!!  

Sarah - good luck for this aft!! at least dh will be able to roll over and go to sleep after and not feel too guilty!! Know what you mean about meeting 'new partners' of friends - we have a wedding to go to next month where we knew the hubby and wife and they've since divorced and both got remarried - neither dh or I are too keen on the new partners - it's always sad when that happens and always causes some agro about loyalty to one or t'other of the friends. have a good night though!!


----------



## scratch

bye bye Sarah Enjoy your night and dont be too demanding on poor dh

Sal xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

see ya girls! xxx


----------



## scratch

See ya chicken have a nice night

I am off to make the tea and I have got really bad tummy ache. I think i should lay off veggies for a while

Catch you all tomorrow

Love Sal 

Ps  BMs for us tonight too


----------



## *Bev*

Oh sorry - don't know and don't want to know the sex of bean!!  I thought it was a boy in the beginning but am beginning to come round to it being a girl, but obviously don't mind either way.

Good luck with your misson Sarah


Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy

I'd be like that too Bev - nice to have the surprise!!

See ya laters girls - am off too now for some shut eye - why break an afternoon habit of a lifetime eh? 

til tomorrow

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Glad you like the jigsaws!  

xx


----------



## KerryB

Not done any work this pm! DBB is here, but have been skiving!!

xx


----------



## KerryB

OK Logging off now. Have a good night  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls 

How is everyone?  I say this every day, but i MUST get some work done!!!  Tomorrow and Friday will be out as we're having nibbles and bucksfizz   in the office at lunchtime for our friend who is leaving and then friday finishing at 12 so I'd better knuckle down today!

Still no AF, she will no doubt come friday xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Boo to work Flower!!!!  

Morning girlies, everyone ok? Went to the gym AGAIN! Did an hour and a bit. Felt ok but so tired....could be my very late saturday night catching up with me (5am!!!)

Anyway, I think DBB is going out today. How long will it take her to get to Basingstoke from Cheshire and back?? All day?? I hope so! Loving those jigsaws!! He he he  

Love ya's
xxxx


----------



## *Bev*

Definately all day Kerry - no doubt about it.


----------



## KerryB

Phew....thank goodness!

How are you Bev?

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Girls - you would not believe my morning honestly I am not having a good one!!!!
Kerry - 5am!!!! Bloody hell its a long time since I have been up that late/early!!!
Sal - How is your tummy?  Did you manage BMS without farting?    
Flower - Boo to work but hooray to finishing early on FRIDAY!!! 
Bev - I will NEED to know the sex of my baby (when I get one that sticks!!!!) I always used to say no I don't want to know but have changed my mind now!!!! How is the sickness?
B3ndy - you still sleeping?   enjoy the lie ins hun while you can  
 everyone else I have missed, Binty, Twiggy et al
catch you all later!
Sarah


----------



## *Bev*

I'm good thank you ladies.

Sickness has practically gone, tiredness is decreasing as well i'm feeling very well again most days.

Sarah whats happened babe?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hi gals sorry I do try and read and keep up with you all but been a tad slow the last few days so haven't posted, hope you are all ok?


----------



## flowerpot

Nikki   What CD are you now hun?

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

morning girls

I really must do something about these 10/11 hour sleeps at the mo - I'm only used to getting 6 hours a night......am soooooooooo relaxed dh hardly recognises me!!  

howz everyone doing today?

Kerry - me thinks you'll be having a hassle free day if DBB is going to Basingstoke - it takes us a good three hours from Essex to see our mates in Cheshire and Basingstoke is another hour or so from us.

Sarah - how come you've had a poo morning hon?

Nikki - how you doing?

flower - boooooo to lots of work..though with the incentive of a nice jolly on Friday I guess they balance out!!  

Bev- ola missus - glad you're doing ok honey - bet you're counting the days til you start your maternity leave - I would be!!

Looks like I've got another 'lunch date' today - my aunt and uncle are visiting and she wants to take me to lunch in our local high st....said as long as I can get into something 'reasonable' and out of my joggers I would go


----------



## *Bev*

No counting for me B3ndy, i'm not finishing until a week before!


----------



## scratch

Mornng

Sorry I am late. Been doing jigsaws!!!!

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

a week before!!     blimey - that's cutting it fine...is that because you want longer the 'other side' of the birth as it were? how long are you taking?

   at the jigsaw queen Sal!!! any excuse for a skive eh??


----------



## KerryB

I haven't done nay yet, been buying birthday and wedding presents on line! Dbb gone now so will start soon!
xx


----------



## scratch

Bev  i finished work on the Friday and dd was born on the tuesday night. She was induced so I knew exactly when she was going to arrive

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

one of the girls in the office has just been in with her new arrival, i did the smiley face and "aww isnt he lovely" but then just got on with my work, didnt ask to hold him or anything


----------



## b3ndy

Wow - that was good going Sal - was dd induced coz she was late then?

flower - know the feeling - went to my folks yesterday when my aunt and uncle were visiting and all my aunty wanted to talk about was my brother and his wife expecting number two (didn't even ask about me and the poss of number one!!)


----------



## *Bev*

Flower sending you hugs babe, I know how difficult it can be, we had several at work all in a small space of time - its soul destroying.

Sal, blimey that was cutting it fine.

Sarah - whats up babe?

Week before because I want the time after the birth.  I can only afford to take the 6 months off work, so more the better afterward.  I quite an organised person so health permitting I will have everything organised in advance (feel free to throw this post back at me when i'm panicking in September!!)


----------



## b3ndy

- I'll save that post now then Bev!!


----------



## flowerpot

ha ha Bev!! I've saved it


----------



## flowerpot

somebody tell me a joke, i'm feeling a bit   all of a sudden


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls

sarah i am having a        day at work too, my boss is off on holiday thur night and he does nothin, also he is leaving me a big pile of work with deadlines for last week and i dont even know how to do most of it as is not my job   he said he is going to add it to my job description   I have so much to do as it is and dont get paid enough for all this responsibility/ hassel he should be taking it  . Sorry for rant hope your day is getting better.

bev good luck with work, do you have a due date? 

b3ndy well done on sleep i can harly sleep at all at mo.

flower well done for being brave honey i know how hard it is

sal you did well working up to few days before dd arrived.

kerry what you been buying for pressies, i can never think of good prezzies

nikki how are you honey?

i have to run better do some work.

twiggy xxx

flower to cheer you up..................

A Bit Long but worth it.



OMG I have never laughed so hard in my life!

This lady must be a blonde!!





All hair removal methods have tricked women with their promises of easy, painless removal - The epilady, scissors, razors, Nair and now...the wax.



My night began as any other normal weeknight. Come home, fix dinner, and play with the kids. I then had the thought that would ring painfully in my mind for the next few hours: "Maybe I should pull the waxing kit out of the medicine cabinet." So I headed to the site of my demise: the bathroom. It was one of those "cold wax" kits. No melting a clump of hot wax, you just rub the strips together in your hand, they get warm and you peel them  apart and press them to your leg (or wherever else) and you pull the hair right off.



No muss, no fuss. How hard can it be? I mean, I'm not a genius, but I am mechanically inclined enough to figure this out. (YA THINK!?!)

So I pull one of the thin strips out. Its two strips facing each other stuck together. Instead of rubbing them together, my genius kicks in so I get out the hair dryer and heat it to 1000 degrees.



("Cold wax," yeah...right!) I lay the strip across my thigh. Hold the skin around it tight and pull. It works! OK, so it wasn't the best feeling, but it wasn't too bad. I can do this! Hair removal no longer eludes me! I am

She-rah, fighter of all wayward body hair and maker of smooth skin extraordinary!



With my next wax strip I move north. After checking on the kids, I sneak back into the bathroom, for the ultimate hair fighting championship. I drop my panties and place one foot on the toilet. Using the same procedure, I apply the wax strip across the right side of my bikini line, covering the right half of my *hoo-hoo* and stretching down to the inside of my butt cheek (Yes, it was a long strip) I inhale deeply and brace myself...RRRRIIIPPP!!!!

I'm blind!!! Blinded from pain!!!!....OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!! Vision returning,  I notice that I've only managed to pull off half the strip.



CRAP!!! Another deep breath and RRIIPP!! Everything is swirly and spotted.



I think I may pass out...must stay conscious...Do I hear crashing drums



Breathe, breathe...OK, back to normal.



I want to see my trophy - a wax covered strip, the one that has caused me so much pain, with my hairy pelt sticking to it. I want to revel in the glory that is my triumph over body hair.



I hold up the strip!



There's no hair on it. Where is the hair WHERE IS THE WAX



Slowly I ease my head down, foot still perched on the toilet. I see the hair, the hair that should be on the strip. I touch.  I am touching wax.



CRAP! I run my fingers over the most sensitive part of my body, which is now covered in cold wax and matted hair.



Then I make the next BIG mistake...remember my foot is still propped up on the toilet? I know I need to do something. So I put my foot down.

DAMN!!!!!!!! I hear the slamming of a cell door.



*Hoo-hoo*? Sealed shut!



Butt?? Sealed shut!



I penguin walk around the bathroom trying to figure out what to do and think to myself "Please don't let me get the urge to poop. My head may pop off!"

What can I do to melt the wax? Hot water!! Hot water melts wax!!



I'll run the hottest water I can stand into the bathtub, get in, immerse the wax-covered bits and the wax should melt and I can gently wipe it off, right *WRONG!!!!!!!*



I get in the tub - the water is slightly hotter than that used to torture prisoners of war or sterilize surgical equipment - I sit. Now, the only thing worse than having your nether regions glued together, is having them glued together and then glued to the bottom of the tub...in scalding hot water.  Which, by the way, does not melt cold wax.



So, now I'm stuck to the bottom of the tub as though I had cement epoxied myself to the porcelain!!



God bless the man who had convinced me a few months ago to have a phone put in the bathroom!!!!!



I call my friend, thinking surely she has waxed before and has some secret of how to get me undone. It's a very good conversation starter - "So, my butt and who-ha are glued together to the bottom of the tub!" I calmly tell her.



There is a slight pause. She doesn't know any secret tricks for removal but she does try to hide her laughter from me. She wants to know exactly where the wax is located, "Are we talking cheeks or hole or who-ha?"



She's laughing out loud by now.  I can hear her. I give her the rundown and she suggests I call the number on the side of the box.

YEAH!!!!! Right!! I should be the joke of someone else's night.



While we go through various solutions; I resort to scraping the wax off with a razor. Nothing feels better then to have your girlie goodies covered in hot wax, glued shut, stuck to the tub in super hot water and then dry-shaving the sticky wax off!!



By now the brain is not working, dignity has taken a major hike and I'm pretty sure I'm going to need Post-Traumatic Stress counseling for this event.



My friend is still talking with me when I finally see my saving grace....the lotion they give you to remove the excess wax. What do I really have to lose at this point? I rub some on and OH MY GOD!!!!!!! The scream probably woke the kids and scared the dickens out of my friend. Its sooooo painful, but I really don't care. "IT WORKS!! It works!!"



I get a hearty congratulation from my friend and she hangs up. I successfully remove the remainder of the wax and then notice to my grief and despair....THE HAIR IS STILL THERE.......ALL OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.



So I recklessly shave it off.. Heck, I'm numb by now. Nothing hurts. I could have amputated my own leg at this point.



Next week I'm going to try hair color.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Flower I am cd 16 so just started my 2WW.  ^fingrscrossed^

Twiggy and b3ndy I am ok but feeling sooooo tired and suffered terribly yesterday with backache.

Had some issues with painful bms few days ago - first time evr but hoping it was just overstimulation due to 100mgs!


----------



## sarahstewart

had a mystery caller last week  to say a prospective tenant was a child abuser and have found out its true so had to tell him no way could I put him the flat as we have fathers in there that have weekend access etc .......he has a record of violence so was worried he might attack me!!! scared wasn't the word!!! infact he nearly cried when I told him!!! I need a drink now....was shaking so bad! Bloody fake references so I had a lucky escape as no doubt I would have got in the sh+t if he had moved in!!!!

Anyway Flower  sorry you are feeling   hunny - you are a very brave lady!
Hello everyone else pop back in a bit when less shakey!!!


----------



## b3ndy

TTFN girls - off to get some fresh air and meet my aunty - no driving for me yet (still a bit too sore) so having to walk (what's that then?? )

Flower - dont be   hon.....think   things...think holiday...sun...and the clouds will lift!!

God Sarah - that sounds awful - and like you say a lucky escape - hope you're ok  

see ya in a bit

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

oh sarah thats awful 

thanks girls xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sarah that is awful - poor you having to deal with this


----------



## flowerpot

Nikki good luck in your 2ww


----------



## binty

Afternoon Girls,

Sarah.. that's awful  
Nikki.. good luck during 2WW  
B3ndy.. have a good lunch
Flower.. don't be   hun try to think of something nice
Kerry.. great news about your car and keep up the good work at the gym you'll be super fit for your hols  
Twiggy.. why oh why do bosses do that    leave everything to the last minute 
Bev.. glad bean is doing well
Sal.. Hope your mum and dad feel better soon 

 to anyone else I've missed.

Well getting stuff ready for hols.  Going to have to go out and get new bikini to cover my tum as still bloated and scabby. dh has just booked a hotel at Stanstead for friday night as we have an early flight on saturday morning so will have to get everything packed today and tomorrow as back to work on Friday.

Hope you all have a good day

Binty


----------



## KerryB

Car is ready! Quick hey! And I don't have to pay for it - YAY!!!

Flower...  sweetie, keep your chin up. We know how you feel.

Sarah..blimey, thats awful. Well done you for getting thru it tho hun.

Twiggy....Love the joke   Sorry work is poo hun.

Sal...I've done 4 jigsaws this morning, they're so good!

Nikki...hope your ok honey. Keep   

B3ndy..have a nice lunch babes. Take it easy on your walk!!

Well I feel   today. Don't know why. Maybe cos its Weds already, or because I wore my glasses today so don't have a scratchy contact lens, or because its 9 weeks till holiday...or maybe cos my DH is sooooo dreamy!!   ....he he he 

xxx


----------



## scratch

I have had to stay away from the jigsaws or i willnever get anything done.

DD was induced becuase I started with diabetes at 28weeks and had 4 insulin injections a day. And diabetics arent suppose to go full term as it is really dangerous for the baby. So dd was 4 weeks early and got did she not want to come out lol

Binty  Mum is signed off work for another 2 weeks and Dad just has man flu. But they seem to be getting better. Thanks for asking

Off home for me soon. i wont be around tomorrow we have a crap conference to go to all day. Yep that means I will be putting in a full day. Thats gonna be a shock to the old system

Sal x

Oh and Flower and Sarah  BIg Hug!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Ladies
Am I the only one not doing jigsaw's - must get on there and do some when I get a minute!!
Flower - you feeling better hun  
Nikki -  for the 2WW hun
Kerry - Glad you are   
Binty - not long now then  you lucky thing.
Sal -   its sunny here now - what's it like with you?
B3ndy - You OK hun gosh10/11 hour sleeps you must be feeling GREAT!
Twiggy - Hiya Hunny - hows bunny?
Witchie - Hiya hun
Hello everyone else
Might not be back on later if not catch you tomorrow!!!


----------



## scratch

It has finally stopped raining. And boy am I glad!!!

Kerry  GReat news about the car hun. You dont have to worry now oyu can spend the money on yourself.

Flower  How you diddling??

B3ndy  Your out feeding your face!!!

Well my theatre tickets arrived this morning for The Lion King. It is killing me keeping the secret now. I cant wait to see dh's face

I am off now to see poorly Mum and Dad before taking dh to the dentist(total coward!!)

Have a top evening ladies. And Sarah plenty of BMS if I have too then your not getting away with it

Sal xxx


----------



## scratch

I just noticed Lucy Loud has had an early m/c too. It makes me feel so poop that it keeps happening. why cant god just leave ius alone 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Binty..sorry hun, didn't see you post before. So jealous your off on jollies this weekend! Youdeserve a nice break hun.

Poor Lucy, hope she's ok or as ok as she can be.

Sal....a full day, better take lots of Snickers with you to keep you going. Good that the
tickets have come.

xx


----------



## binty

Kerry.. great news about your car
Sal.. grat news about the tickets when are you going to tell dh?


----------



## binty

logging off now going bikini shopping hope you all have a great evening


----------



## flowerpot

work has suddenly gone crazy!  and i want to leave early (off to see the australian Pink Floyd tonight!) so if i don't come back bye bye! xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal - I have the night off BMS   as strict orders from cons to only BMS every other day!!! Phew that is 5 minutes extra time this evening     back to it tomorrow!!!
Binty enjoy bikini shopping!  bet you can't wait
Kerry/Flower et al  
Flower - boo to work !!!! enjoy tonightXXX


----------



## flowerpot

PS, still no AF but feel a bit "off colour" so she is probably coming.  want it to come before Friday or after! xxx


----------



## KerryB

Bye Flower, have a nice night.

Sarah... ...whateer will you do with those extra minutes!

Binty..happy shopping hun.

I'm bored, doing jigsaws again!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

looks like peeps have had a busy afternoon!! (some more than others!  )

I had a lovely lunch but am pooped after my walk - got rid of cabin fever though!

so am off for a nap before dh is home and bugging me!! ( I know Sarah 10/11 hour sleeps and I'm still tired!!) 

Am visitor free tomorrow so can be on here all day - yeh!! (bummer for you though Sal - being at an all day conference....boooo!!)

Have a top concert tonight Flower! Kerry - keep  

see's ya all tomorrow

   

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Morning

Now dont gas bag to much today while I am not around!!!!!!!! I will try and get on but I qwont be holding my breath. I have to make sure i dont fall asleep 

Have a lovely day ladies

Love ya ll

Sal x


----------



## scratch

Guess who is at work already? Will wonders never cease

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies
Sal - Have a good day!!!   -  
I will try and pop on later to chat but as usual am busy   so have a good day everyone....Flower - any sign of the witch?
Got a +OPK this morning so BMS tonight and gonna do tomorrow  too   even though we shouldn't cos I know Saturday will be too late by then 

PS - grated my thumb whilst grating parmesan cheese last night - OUCH!


----------



## scratch

Ouch Sarah I have done that with carrots!!

You go girl with the bms. At least if oyu do Sat aswell you will know you have done everything.We are having a night off tonight and then tmorrow is our last bms. Then it is back to nice sex. We have managed cd11,cd12,cd13,cd14 and then it will be cd16 and we are done. I never know if I am ovulating or not but I did have a few funny feelings down there yesterday so fingers crossed

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Going to try and find things to day today to ease the boredom! Work I mean! He he he

Sarah...ouch hun, not good. Hope your fnger is ok!

Sal...enjoy your conference hun, keep your sugar levels up, plenty of Snickers and coffee!!

Thought DBB was out today, but she appeared this morning! Damn and blast!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

Back in a bit, its our colleagues leaving day today (who were going out with tomorrow) so its chaos, presents and bucksfizz and lots of tears!

no AF yet and no AF pains.

I lost 4 pounds in weigh in this week!!!!

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

morning ladies

Sarah - that sounded painful - ouch!!! dh has had to buy me a special contraption thing to put on our grater coz I kept doing it so much!! think I'm always half asleep whenever I use a grater!!  

Sal - will you be sat at the front or back of the class today? have a good one - and try to stay awake!!

Flower -   at last night's loss   - it's FAB news - specially considering how far into the dieting you are, normally that sort of loss is in the first couple of weeks - proves how determined you are!! well done!

Kerry - is DBB around all day? you can't sort another trip down to Basingstoke for her then? no jigsaws for you today then!!


----------



## *Bev*

Well done flower, thats amazing

Sarah - oww i've done that too, that'll teach you for being a domestic godess!!

Kerry - oh dear, kick her out!!


----------



## b3ndy

well - I've taken the plunge and finally plucked up the courage for my first acupuncture clinic - going on Monday for my first consultation....oooh dear what have I done??  ...I'm not a fan of needles but I read so much on here last night about the good things it's done for people going through IF.


----------



## KerryB

DBB HAS GONE OUT!   ALL DAY!!

Really  ...just went on confused.com to see if I could get a cheaper insurance quote and entered my details. 2 seconds later I'm not kidding some bloke rings me about a quote! Not happy about that! So hung up on him. He's just phoned me back twice and now I have annoying hold music on my voicemail!  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy - A friend has given me a number of an accupuncurist and I am too scared to call him!!!! But like you have heard lots of good reports on it!  Trying to persuade DH to come too might help his little swimmers do you think?
Kerry - hooray to DBB going out and boo to insurance man ringing you  
Flower - Have a nice day hun not too much  and   and well done on 4lb you are so good (that is why you are our leader!!!)
Sal - bet you are bored at the minute  
Bev - Hiya hun - liking your ticker (only just noticed it!!!)
Well back to it   I have shut my office door to try and get peace and quiet BUT still people keep barging in


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah - during my phone chat with the woman today she said she treats both men and women - so i guess it does work both ways - though I've only read about the effects on women on this site - might be worth seeing if any fellas on the male chat room have used it? can't hurt...thought it could quite literally with all those needles!! 

Kerry - i've never tried confused.com - but dh has and thought they were useless - have you tried either admiral or privilege i always go with one or t'other of them each year as they've always worked out good quotes for me (with 6 points on license too!!     ...in my earlier years as a driver I hasten to add when I was caught doing 40 in a 30 and 42 in a 30 a year later - learnt my lesson after that!)


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, check on churchill on line, they gave me my best quote this year.  last year the aa was fab too xxx


----------



## KerryB

Thanks girls will do. Not impressed with confused.com at all! He's still trying to ring me! Just ignoring it!


----------



## b3ndy

cheeky fish - what you want to do is answer the phone and leave it on the table without speaking to him and leave him hanging on as long as you can - that way he won't be able to make a call out and will get the idea to bog off pretty soon!!


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls, oh sorry it is afternoon already!!

Flower, great news on the 4 pounds, you go girl    I hope AF stays away and you get a BFP  

Kerry, good news that DBB is out all day, I got a really good quote with privilige.

Sarah, great news on the +opk, don't overdo it though    I hope your thumb gets better soon .  Give the accupuntcure a go!!

B3ndy, glad you are recovering well after your op and I so hope that it has sorted everything out for you.  Well done on the accupuncture, do let us know how it goes, it is something I have been thinking about for ages but I don't know anyone who has had it done and I keep putting it off.  I had reflexology for a while and that seemed to help relax me and I got my 3rd BFP, I continued it for another 8 months but it didn't seem to help anymore.

I have been having a really rough month on 100mg so i will be going back to 50mg next month.  I did a test this morning and it was a BFN but I will retest on Saturday as I often have a 30/31 day cycle, but not hopeful.  I found out a friend was pg with her 2nd at the weekend and she has PCOS and is supposed to take metformin but hasn't for months and although she was sort of trying, it was a lets see hwat happens type of trying, not lets time BMS, take shed loads of vitamins, cough mixture, pineapple juice etc, so anyway I was very upset and couldn't stop crying for 3 days, but I am ok now


----------



## KerryB

Aw Tracey, sorry you've been   hun. We all know how horrid that situation is. Sorry you got   too hun, but see what happens.

I really feel I should be doing something productive today, like job hunting, but feeling a bit   about the whole thing! Forgot my wedding ring this morning (gave DH a back massage last night as he's pulled a muscle and left it on the mantle) and feel lost without it! 

Getting hungry now . JP and cottage cheese for me today.

I'm rambling aren't I.....

xxxx


----------



## twiggy3

morning ladies,

or afternoon should i say, still very busy, boss last day today so he is still busy dumping everything on me. 

kerry your dbb sounds as bad as mine

tracy sorry honey we all know how hard it is and are here if you need to chat. 

**** have to run, will come on later at least have caught up with all posts will do personals later

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Tracy - you must have felt really  ...life just seems so unfair at times doesn't it? I was told the day of my op my bro's wife is having number 2 and then a good friend of mine (who panicked after trying for just three months) told me the day after I came out of hosp that she's 3 months gone with her first. It's not that I dont feel happy for them - I just would rather I didn't have to go thru all this pain to get what they have at wot seems like very little effort!! (rant over)
Don't feel too   about the bfn, you could have tested too early? have you ov'd ok on 50mg before? 

Kerry - I bet you were   at not having your ring? dh lost his just before our first wedding anniversary - he'd been out gardening and it had slipped off - he practically dug over the whole place to find it and no luck...then the next am he went out for another look and it was sat there on top of a pile of soil - howz that for karma eh?

flower - you gone?

Sarah - hope you're not having too poo a day of it hon!

Sal - you awake still?  

Twiggy -


----------



## flowerpot

i'm here but had far too much bucksfizz and buffet   good tho!!!


----------



## b3ndy

- get you!!
where is this colleague emigrating to? has she been there long?


----------



## KerryB

Hi Twiggy, hope your ok and coping with all this extra work!

B3ndy...DH lost his in the pool on honeymoon, but managed to find it! Then lost the stone out of it ( a minute diamond!) so we ahd to get it replaced! He didn't wear it then for 3 years but I made him put it back on after an "incident" last year involving a stag do, a stripper and a text message!!  

Flower...hope you've been a good girl with all that lovely food and fizz!  

DBB2 (the one that drinks) has to do a few jobs this afternoon and he is making such a fuss about it you'd think he's been asked to man Alton towers single handedly!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

ooooh - that sounds like an incident and a half Kerry!!    ...lot of dh's friends won't wear rings - one had a watch bought for him instead.....the only thing I ever worried about was whether or not I could get a ring to fit dh (he has such big hands) ended up getting THE biggest they make (it was the same size as my identity band when I was born!!!    )


----------



## *Bev*

Blimey they sound like huge hands!!

I've just got back from the pub, needless to say I didn't have anything remotely healthy as I have been all week


----------



## b3ndy

well he's a 6ft 17 stone Rugby player ....everything about him is huge!!     (thighs and neck I mean!! )
I wouldn't feel too bad about the pub lunch - there's plenty of time to be 'good' after bubba arrives!


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah - don't know if you're still about honey - but i've just been on the complimentary therapy thread and saw a post from a women on there who said her dh went for 2 sessions with an accupunturist and his SA improved THREE FOLD!!  ....so might be worth a try?


----------



## sarahstewart

He he he B3ndy -   am shocked @ your DH having huge everything!!!!!  sounds very different to my DH he is same height as me and has only a size 7 feet!!!!  Awwww bless him....  Ohhh will just have a look @ the comp board....just need to persuade DH  

Bev - you   thing.....hope you are eating fruit and veg aswell as the naughty stuff!!!! my mate scoffed chocolate  all the way through her pregnancy but also ate fruit and veg and she has a beautiful baby girl......I am so jealous!!!!  more so cos she is back to a size 10 again!!!!

Kerry - say no more about the incident  

Flower - enjoy the buffet and bucks fizz - YUM YUM

Sal - its quiet without you  

Twiggy - Hiya hun still busy?

Hello everyone else, might not be back on so byeeeeee until tomorrow....which is FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy

ah - well that's the only thing of dh's that are small - his feet...they're only a size 9 but VERY wide - they look like flippers - I won't let him wear sandals/flip flops in case anyone else sees them!!    ...how cruel am I?.......have a good afternoon hon!!  

think I might pop out for some fresh air for a bit actually girls, so if I don't catch you before the end of the day have a good night peeps!! 

   to you all!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy....My dh is 6ft also and only has size 8/9 feet! But he is perfectly formed in every way   Except he has funny toes!

Sarah..Aw bless Dh how tall are you hun??

Bev...good on ya having something scrummy for lunch, can't be good all the time! My dh has just emailed me to see if I want to go to our fave pub for tea, seeing as though he's away this weekend I said yes! 

Been working very hard this afternoon, sending out safety documents for future projects, and making up new labels. God my job is boring!!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

oops I am   as I am still on here when I SHOULD be working.......Kerry am 5ft6 hun !  My  17 year old neice is 6ft2 and towers over us when we go out!!!    
B3ndy - enjoy you walk!
I am babysitting my friends baby tonight   how brave is she?  She has just phoned to say she has bought me some nachos!!! YUM YUM!


----------



## *Bev*

My DH has huge feet and weird toes!  But perfectly formed in every other way!!


----------



## KerryB

He he he!!


----------



## flowerpot

What a mad day its been!  
only in work till midday tomorrow, will get on in the morning xxx


----------



## KerryB

Have a nice night Flower xxx


----------



## twiggy3

hi everyone only got a sec am still at work and really busy.

my dh is 6ft and size 10 feet, i am 5 ft 6/7.

kerry your dbb sounds like mine

sarah have you got over this morning with that perv?

flower go on the bucks fizz have a nice night

bev you deserve a big lunch honey are eating for 2

b3ndy i know how you feel hon everyone i know gets preg without even trying!!

ok have to run am off work tomorrow so will try and get on from home

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

And thank crunchie its friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how are we all??

Yesterdays conference was really boring but the buffett was pretty nice   and we had free wine at the end.But me being a good little girl and being in the 2ww and also driving i didnt have any .

I am just soooo glad it is Friday  . Oh and some dick head at dh's work nearly let the   out the bag yesterday about our little trip to London. But I have managed to get round it. He knows somehting is going on as I have booked him unable to cover weekend shifts them 2 days but he doesnt know why. So now he will drive me nuts trying to gwet info about his surprise 

Early finish for me today and then Sign language. We are having our mock exams and i am not looking forward to it 

I will catch up when i get to work

Love Sal x

                
these are from dd for you all 

  and she said she wanted this one as they have tadpoles in school( i hope not like this one)


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls  
only here till 12 today so not sure how much I'll be around.  I've come in my jeans which feels very strange!!!

Still no AF (CD35) but got a BFN last night, I didnt expect anything else, we've had a month off ttc this month but I'm normally 32 days.  anyway, she is obviously just messing about because I haven't had clomid this month.  No AF pains but just feel tired and have dull hair, things I get before she comes. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Sal....glad the conference wasn't too boring. Well done you for leaving the wine. I was good too yesterday, we went to th pub for tea and I was gagging for a glass of wine, but had sparkling water instead! Living on the edge!!!   Thank DD for the smilies, loving the  !!!!!!

Flower...forgot to ask how your concert was? Just seen the write up in MEN, sounded good.

B3ndy....how you feeling today hun? 

Sarah...hope your not too busy today Sweetie. How was babysitting?  

Twiggy....boss away now? Hope he's not left you too much to do.  

Binty...Hope you have a fab holiday hun. Relax and unwind.  

Denzy....how are you? Hope your family are ok too.  

Nikki....how are you hun?  

Sorry if I've missed anyone.  DH goes to Edinburgh today for a stag do. Left him little post it notes in his wallet and wash bag to find later! He usually leaves me one under my pillow! Off to my sisters tonight for stir fry and a DVD! We Cheshire chicks sure know how to rock!!  

xxx


----------



## KerryB

Flower...sorry you got BFN hun,  . Hope she comes soon so you can get back on those   pills!

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Morning girls, how are we all today?

Sallystar - oooh, i think ive missed something, whats this surprise you are arranging for DH? good luck with the exam today too 

 Flower - sorry to hear you feel so blah today.   for the BFN, but its not over til its over so fingers crossed hun 

Not up to much myself today, just lazing around.  Should go to the gym really but cant be bothered


----------



## scratch

Never say never flower just you wait and see

I have everything crossed for you hun(except legs as have 1 more bms to get over with)

Kerry me and Dh do that too. Whenever he makes me a sandwich for work he always puts a little note in it. And he leave little notes everywhere. They can be romantic when they want cant they!!

This is the third time i have tried to post and i keep getting updates and have to keep changing!!

Witchie I am taking dh to London for his birthday in April. I have booked us into a really posh hotel and onto the london eye. and I have got us tickets for the Lion King and a cruise up the thames and into the London dungeon. He better like it or i might just leave him behind in the dungeon lol

Sal x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

morning Kerry   you sneaked in a post while i was writing! lol

aww thats so sweet that you and DH leave each other notes   Is he off to Edinburgh for the whole weekend?  I miss it up there, Im Edinburgh born and bred but moved to Manchester in 1998 to be with DH.


----------



## scratch

Where in Bolton are you Witchie?? I live in Trafford so just up the road. We often come to Bolton and Bury markets

Sal x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

hi sally - awww...that is a lovely idea, i bet he will enjoy it.  I took DH to Rome last year just for the hell of it really!  Both of us had a fab time although we were knackered from all the walking around all day! haha  We were on a Clomid break at the time so at least we didnt feel the pressure of BMS after a day spent in the sun walking miles!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Sal - Im in Kearsley, just near clifton/swinton.  DH is from Old Trafford, all his family live around that area, Stretford, Whalley Range etc so know it quite well.  

Flower - you're in Manchester too arent you?  Are you near us?


----------



## scratch

We will be like that too. if my cycles stay the same we should be bms around the time we are away. And as we are natrually trying at t he minute the break will do us good. 
And like you say we went to London 2 years ago in the summer and it was soooo hot and we walked so much my feet were killing me on the train home.
I know Kearsley. I used to go out with a fella from Farnworth many many moons ago!! I live on the stretford davyhulme border. Have done all my life. My parents live across the road

Sal x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

One of my SILs lives in same area as you, small world eh?   DHs family have always lived in that area too.  Sometimes we feel out of the loop as we dont live as close.  Typical scenario, we always have to visit them as its too far for them to visit us??   work that one out if you can! lol

The break will definitely do you both the world of good, and you never know, just being away sometimes works its magic


----------



## scratch

I could certainly do with a little magic!!

I will be logging off in a little while. We have a stupid course 10-12pm so I willmiss you FLower

Have a super time and keep positive hun!!!!

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Morning ladies

Sal   that man for letting something slip to DH.  Loving the   comment, bless her so innocent, that'll be one of those 'OMG I didn't say that, did I?' moments when she is older  

Flowerpot  , your time will come hun  

Kerry we do the note thing too, they can be very cute at times, although I don't like to admit it

Witchie we have a similar travel thing with our brother and sister in law (although not on the same scale) they live 7 miles from us, but can never find the time to pop in although they do all their shopping and day to day living in the town where we live  

I'm feeling sensitive today for stupid reasons, bloody MIL has a way of saying things that aren't intended as I take them!  The  .  This will make you laugh, do you remember the hospital advised no sex until 14 weeks, well 14 weeks was yesterday and DH insists he is going to explode and although its a nice thought I am enjoying seeing him suffer far too much  

 to all you other lovely ladies.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks Sal !  have a great weekend hun.     At least the witch has stayed away today, i thought I'd be in agony tonight and I want a good time!  

witchie, I live in Bury, but originally from north manchester and now work in Wythenshawe, South Manchester!


----------



## scratch

Bev  You evil bugger!!!! But I know what you mean. The cons told us the same thing. unfortunately it didnt work but it was quite satifying watching dh squirm

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Bev !!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Bev 

Flower - not too far from me then either. I worked in wythenshaw for a while, while I was an IT contractor, at the Shell office there.  It was right across the road from McD's which wasnt a great arrangement, especially for us working evenings and weekends  

Sal - enjoy your course!


----------



## scratch

I should be getting ready to go to my course but just cant be arsed. My work mate is coming too and she isnt even in yet

Oh well roll on 1230pm

Sal x


----------



## scratch

I really should get my bum into gear.

have a lovely day ladies and a great weekend. Flower you enjoy yourself madam you deserve it

Love Sal x


----------



## scratch

Sal x


----------



## scratch

Just cancelled the course so I will be around all morning yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Sal what are you like


----------



## flowerpot

ha ha Sal, i was just about to say bye!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Girls
no time for personals sorry   but thank feck its FRIDAY!!!!  I have nothing planned this weekend!!!! YIPEE no chores except lazing around with DH!!! Tonight is the last night of BMS too!!!!
My DH's family are from Edinburgh - have been there once - hopefully going back this summer.
Catch you later


----------



## KerryB

Blimey you chat a lot! Only been away checking out holiday stuff on Next Directory! 

Sal...  course is cancelled!!

Witchie....I work just near Wythenshaw.  A friend of mine used to work in IT for Shell where you did, how spooky!  

Flower...Hope your on wind down missy  

Sarah...sorry your so busy hun. Pop back when you can.

Had great   after our trip to the pub last night! My farewell gift for DH, keep him away form all those evil strippers whilst he's away! He he he  

xx


----------



## *Bev*

I keep forgetting to "brag" has anyone else been given VIP access to the NEXT sale?  I received my pack this morning through email with all the half price stuff - blimey i'm going for it tonight!  Only one disappointment unless you know what "sort" of baby your having you can't buy anything in the sale because its all girls or boys!!!  Gutted.


----------



## flowerpot

where's dh off to Kerry - edinburgh did you say?  thats where my dh had his stag do


----------



## scratch

Bev

I got quite alot of stuff from baby gap and debenhams. They have loads of unisex stuff. I got a load in the debenhams sale last year(but my little angel didnt stay) Try debenhams on line they have a sale started Wednesday

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Thanks Sal xx


----------



## KerryB

Oh no I've not received anything yet. Will check my hotmail account! can you buy online??

Flower..Yes Edinburgh hun. 

xxx


----------



## *Bev*

I got a phone call Kerry, I had one last time too.  If you are an account holder spending over an amount you get early access, think it goes online officially tomorrow.


----------



## KerryB

Ooh   exciting! could get my whole wardrobe sorted for hols! 

xx


----------



## bbmonster

Hi All

Just a quick question, yesterday i had cm  and a pain down my right side? But i also had cm at the beginning of the week? Can anybody tell me what this means? We had BMS on Sunday, Monday and Thursday this week, will we have covered it or should we have had more?

Have a good day flower xx

Hope everybody is ok xxxx  

Claire xx


----------



## b3ndy

morning ladies

blimey - i could get used to this 'lady of leisure' life!! getting up at 11am - going to be such a shock to system after next week...so much so am seriously contemplating asking to come off permanent earlies...just hate thought of not finishing work til 7.30pm every day, specially over the Summer when the weather is nice.

Sal - good to see you're around all morning - they're always cancelling your class aren't they? 

Kerry and Bev - happy shopping (no guesses what you two will be up to over the next few days!! I can see the steam coming off yer keyboards already!!)

flower - you'll only be around for a wee while now - hope you have a top time in the hotel and the old   stays away...isn't it irritating when your cycles go awol!!

Sarah - hi honey - this week will soon be over honey and then you can rest up!!

bbmonster - I'd get down to some jiggy tonight just in case hon (can't hurt  )

Witchie - can't believe your latest IVF nightmare - just about to post in there hon - sending u lots of  

S
xx


----------



## scratch

You lot are next mad!!!!!

Only an hour to go yipeeee

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

hi Sal - anything spesh planned for tonight? (other than your last bms sesh?!  )


----------



## KerryB

How freaky is this...my friend is travelling in Oz. She's working for a Syndey power co Energy Australia, who I used to work for, and she met one of my friends from there yesterday! What a small world hey! 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Not gonna be here long girls so will say 

hope you all have a fantastic weekend, i'll pop on on sunday and let you know if AF has put in appearance!  xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Wow that is spooky Kerry (btw - just saw your post on dh's text photo to you - aw!!)

flower - ttfn - and hope you have a top time today!!


----------



## scratch

Nothing special. I have to make dd's easter bonnet and sort her party invites. But other than that nowt. Oh and i will have to start our packing. WE are going down to the fil and mil the week afetr next. And mil has just told us she is thinking of moving to Oz to be woth dh's sister and niece. So we have offered to have dh;s dad move in with us. he ha parkinsons and doesnt want to go.

Sal x


----------



## scratch

Bye bye Flower have a fab time

Keeping my fingers crossed for you

Love Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Going home now ladies, just decided to take 1/2 day - feel a bit out of it today, so thought i'd go home and relax instead.

Have a wonderful weekend, speak to you all soon.

Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy

have a good one Bev!!

Sal -   at offering to take in dh's dad - what a star you are - most people would run away at the prospect. How does dh feel about his mum leaving him and his dad?


----------



## scratch

He isnt really bothered we dont see his mum that often she is always swanning off to oz. But his dad is ovely and he is 77 now and his parkinsons is getting worse. So i wouldnt dream of him living by himself. He is really quiet so we wouldnt know he was there. and he has offered to give us £150,000 towards a bigger house. So with our money we can go upto £300,000 and have no mortgage. Which would be knid of cool and we get to keep an eye on the old fellow aswell

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

would you have to give up work to look after him if he got any worse? it's quite a debilitating disease isn't it? do they live far from you now?  that would be good being able to buy a bigger house and have no mortgage!!


----------



## KerryB

Flower....have a fab time hun. Hope   stays away!

Bev...Have a ncie rest hun.

Sal...your an angel! How lovely of you. Lucky MIL being able to go to Oz. I'd go back in a heartbeat if DH would agree to go! My Godson and his family emigrated July 2004 and love it, they'll never come back!

B3ndy...I know, bless DH. So with work do you only have the option of lates or earlies? Could you mix and match or do you have to stick to one schedule?

What a gorgeous day it is today! Great washing weather!

I have a funny pain today that I've not had before, righ in the centre of my lower abdomen, like an ache. Any idea's??

xx


----------



## scratch

They live in Norwich now which is at least 5 hours drive. And as I only work part time it wouldnt be to much of a prob looking after him. he is really independant at the mo but is nt allowed to drive. So he is kind of stuffed as they live in a very rural area. So basically between me dh and my dad we would be his chauffer. Which to be honest I could live with. I have quite a soft spot for him. And if I needed to give up work then so be it. If we didnt have to pay the mortgage i wouldnt need to work 
We would go to oz with her but my Mum wont go. My Dad would be packed before me but Mum wont and I couldnt leave her. but dh's mum is quite selfish like that. She is only interested in dh's brother and sister

I really want to go home now. I have just had a really nic foreign lady and her very rude grumpy husband come in for an application for PhD. But I told her we dont have paper applications anymoe it has to be done online. But would they have it now way. I could of slapped him I am so glad I only have 35 mins left

Sal x


----------



## scratch

Take cover Kerry has wind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Cheeky! Its not that kind of pain!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

could be a 'met rumble' Kerry?? I've been trumping for England the last few days with really bad cramping (but hopefully though it's the last of the lap gas on it's way out!  )
As for the shifts - yeah - it's either 5am-1pm or 11:30 - 7.30pm ...unless you're one of the lazy gob****e senior journos who come in and do a 10-6 or 9-5 at their leisure and get paid a lot for doing bugger all at the same time!! 

Sal - Norwich is so out of the way isn't it - sounds like dh's dad would be happier being with you guys and dd anyway...can't believe his mum wouldn't feel bad about leaving him though - bet that makes him feel really good about their marriage!!...in sickness and in health and all that!


----------



## scratch

She thinks if she goes over there she can save sil marriage. She is a right one and her hubbie has had enough. So mil is prepared to sacrifice her marriage to go and stick her nose into her daughters. Me thinks that aint gonna help

I am off now peeps for my exam. Not lookingofrward to it but dh is taking me and dd out for tea so at least I have that to look forward too.

Have a lovely day and a top weekend ladies

Love Sal xxx


----------



## KerryB

Good luck Sal...see ya later.

B3ndy...so not much leway there then! I can understand why you don't want to do lates, especially during the summer. Don't know if it is a Met rumble, or if its ovary/womb related! Just me being  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

God - I bet that would go down well with SIL's hubby!! what a nerve!! Good luck with the exam Sal and have a top weekend!!  

Kerry - what cd are you on?


----------



## b3ndy

still sat here in pj's so better get self into gear and go get showered!

back in a bit

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

CD21 today. No bloods anymore though. Not hopeful as only on Met now and we've not been   religously. But we'll wait and see. Last two cycles have been dead on 29 days, although the last one I didn't get full flow until CD 32/33.

Wish I was at home in my PJ's!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies
have I missed any gossip   Hey Kerry I am cycling behind you am CD20!!!!


----------



## b3ndy

not far behind you gals - am on cd17...but like you Kerry - no bloods or tracking scans and no   for us at all this month  ...had my lap straight after finished af....so dh is on the verge of exploding right now me thinks!!

how you both feeling this month Kerry and Sarah?  ??


----------



## KerryB

Feel ok. A bit in Limbo not being on the   pills. I guess after our appt in April I'll feel more settled/confident. Just have to go with the flow in the mean time and try and lose as much as weight as possible!

Hey its ages since we all cycled together!   He he he

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Hi girls

sorry not been around for a few hours.  after this mornings upsetting news I decided to go off out and wander round the shops for a bit.  did good too, managed to clock up 6000 steps and DIDN'T buy any Thorntons choccies OR Creme Eggs!!    Instead I treated myself to some magazines and some fancy fake tan moisturiser stuff that Dove has just brought out and some face cream.  Must admit was sorely tempted about the choccies but just walked straight past the shop and home - you'd be proud of me!! 

Hey, I think im one of the last in the cycle race at the mo, only on cd 7 so but am peddling as fast as I can


----------



## sarahstewart

God knows how I feel B3ndy I am just taking each day as it comes am ov'ing today I think so last BMS tonight or tomorrow 
Don't know what I have done but my mum seems to be ignoring me   I took her mothers day present round last Saturday as she said she was busy on the Sunday (I  had invited her to dinner as I usually do but she declined) when I went Saturday I discovered she was having all the family except me to lunch!!! I showed my  feelings not because I wasn't invited (we had friends coming for lunch) but because I don't think she should have been cooking for everyone on mothers day!!! But as usual my brothers can do no wrong   .
Sorry for the rant but its been building up in me all day.....we have never been close....I was a mistake and born 10 years after my perfect brothers...I even overheard her saying to my dad recently ' oh I can't see the problem she should just accept she can't have kids   and it wasn't really a m/c just a late period  ' 
Phew now that is off loaded I can safely say WHEN I do get a BFP next time I won't be telling her straight away.....
Have a good weekend girls and sorry for the rant....other than that life is pretty good!!!

Witchie - sorry about your news hun  but well done on the choccie front!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Sarah hun, so sorry to hear about your mum being difficult.  I can totally understand, I dont speak with my parents at all now and my inlaws are verging on being just as bad.  If your not one of the "golden" children then you just arent important.

My mum always used to tell my sister that she was a mistake, and funnily enough, rubbed it in that I was planned but now that she had me she wished she could change her mind and send me back!     I totally know where you are coming from.

I think best thing is to distance yourself for a while and concentrate on other things.  The last thing you need right now while TTC is added family stress.  And, just think how pleased you will feel seeing her p'd off when you DO get that BFP and she realises she was last to know  

Take care hun xx


----------



## b3ndy

Aw Sarah - that sounds a bit harsh of your mum to say that - no wonder it makes you feel  ....but I'm sure your ma loves you in her own way, maybe its just that she was used to having boys around for so long and with a little girl arriving 10 years later it was a shock to their lives? Was she close to her mum?
Good luck for your last sesh - here's hoping this month it'll be third time lucky hon!!   

Witchie - I saw an ad for that Dove stuff the other day - looks good ....my pins could def do with some colour - bring on the Summer!!

Kerry - what date is your appt in April? Is this to go on the IVF waiting list?


----------



## b3ndy

Is anyone watching 'The Family Man' with Trevor Eve at the mo? What do they think about it?

And has everyone read the presentation that Tony from FF wrote and presented this week - it brought tears to my eyes because he worded what we're going through so well. That man, and all the people who volunteer on this site deserve sainthoods!


----------



## sarahstewart

Witchie ....I know that when we get babies they will be so loved by us won't they?  My mum is already a grandma 5 times so she isn't too bothered about me and yep the 'golden' children are the most important!!!  On the other hand my relationship with my father is spot on!!! Think that might be the problem - perhaps jealous of it?
Who knows   thank god its the weekend.....I am gonna finish up here then go home unplug the phone and relax....
Have you got a busy weekend hun ?

B3ndy - thanks hun....I really don't know about my mum and my nan she died when I was 2 so not sure.  Have a good weekend hun.  Watched the family man twice now thought first one was OK but last night's was pretty rubbish.  not read tony's thing yet will do that now 

Kerry - you too


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

HI B3ndy

Ive been watching the Family Man and have to say I really enjoy it.  If you take it at face value that its a fictional drama dealing with extremes then its ok.  I know a lot of people on one of the other boards are very angry about its portrayal of IVF but personally I dont see the big deal really.  Its just like any other show like casualty or the bill etc.  Its not meant to be real, its a drama.  Anyway, Im saying no more incase I get flamed


----------



## binty

hi girls

Sorry not been around today - back at work and so much to do.

Have to pack when I get home as we are staying at the airport tonight as early flight in the morning.

Hope you all have a fab weekend and try not to speak too much next week otherwise I'll never be able to catch up  

Kerry same as you CD21 today and my boobs feel really heavy and sore.
Sarah sorry your mum's not being nice  
Witchie good on you not stopping for chocs
B3ndy hope your feeling better soon hun

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart

Binty - Have a fab time hun 
I am logging off in a while ladies so byeeeeeeeXXXX


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...sorry your   Hun, but don't be down about family stuff. You and DH are each others support, and thats all you need. Plus us lot of course. Glad your rant helped, any time    Have a lovely weekend chiling Hun  

Witchie..well done you...I've been naughty and had 2 macaroons, they were calling my name form the goody cupboard in DBB's kitchen! 3.5points each - yikes  . But well done, your very strong considering the day you've had. Feels good to treat yourself though doesn't it!

B3ndy...April 28th Hun, yes it's the one to get put on the list, hopefully. We are seeing another cons, a gynea actually who treats Flower.  Hopefully then he'll list us. Are you on the list?

xx


----------



## KerryB

Where is Tony's presentation??

xx


----------



## b3ndy

Witchie - I agree with you too about 'Family Man' - god if it were meant to be true to life then most of the IF clinics would be bombed every week!

Sarah - have a nice, relaxing weekend hon, and leave that phone UNPLUGGED!! (I wish I could do that for weeks at a time sometimes! )

Kerry - Tony's presentation is on the site update thread - entitled **** presentation I think - you have to download it....no we're not on any IVF waiting list even though we've been trying for nearly two and half years. My new consultant wants to leave us to ttc naturally for now (barring the metformin) and then we'll talk IUI or IVF at a later stage if we still havent got a bfp. Don't know how long the waiting lists are down my way, though thankfully my outlaws AND my parents have both offered to pay for one cycle privately, if need be.


----------



## KerryB

Oh I'll have a look hun.  Lets hope you dont need either IUI or IVF/ICSI, lovely of your folks and IL's to offer though. 

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Kerry, ooh those Macaroons I think i can hear them calling MY name now!    is it the proper bars or the biscuits you've scoffed?

b3ndy - phew, glad someone agrees with me. lots of good dramas on tv at the moment arent there. I like the 2 day ones they show on ITV every couple of weeks, they are usually very good.

Re the IVF waiting lists.  Im not sure if Manchester operate similar to Bolton PCT but apparently its not actually and IVF waiting list its an Assisted Conception list.  What they do is review you periodically and when your name comes to the top of the list then they decide what is best treatment for you.  So if youve been trying for years and yoru getting on a bit like me   then you go straight to IVF.  However, they depending on what is the root cause of your IF then they might suggest IUI or injectables or whatever.

Its annoying that they dont make this stuff clear in the beginning.  God knows Ive had a hell of a time trying to get information out of everybody and its not until you speak to the top consultants that you find out how it really works.

Anyway, good luck with being added to the list.  I looked at a doc on the net that covered a lot of trusts in the north west and they are aiming for 12-18mths max waiting time by March 2007 so you never know, maybe not that long to wait after all.

B3ndy - how kind your family are offering to fund private treatment if needs be.  unfortunately thats not an option for me, we've had no offers of help from anyone, in fact, all we get is whinging abotu why we dont buy pressies and stick money in cards anymore.  they just dont seem to get it that every penny counts when you are trying to save for ivf


----------



## b3ndy

cheeky fishes Witchie - wondering where the cash is in the b'day cards!! my SIL (dh's sister) is a bit like that - used to send out a pressie list every Christmas, barcodes and everything. We bought from it the first couple of years, but when there was never so much as a hint of a thank you letter from any of her three brats I then refused to do it anymore. Now they just get something small chosen by us. She also expects us to deliver all presents to her front door!! She came to our house for only the second time in three years in Feb to give me a b'day pressie - I nearly fainted (btw - they live less than 10 miles away from us!!) .........don't get me started on her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Witchie...its the biscuit one's, from Tesco. I'm so bad! How rude about the money. 

B3ndy...Thats awful, giving you a gift list! Who does she think her kids are, part of the royal family!!   Thats naughty.

Some family have no idea do they. DH has told his parents very little up to now, not out of spite but I think he just finds it difficult to talk about it. He said he will sit them down and tell them everything after our appt in April. We're both very close to our parents, which I thank god for, and both our sisters are little treasures. I know we're very lucky in this respect. Can't wait to make them both Aunty's! One day......  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

She's more a case of the Royle family!!!     .....I really didn't want to tell her about what we were going through, coz she's the type of person that always knows better, but dh finally caved in after Xmas - I've just warned him that if she ever approaches me to 'talk things over' I'll   her one!!

You will get to make them aunties Kerry - just you wait!! and think of all those babysitters you'll have close at hand!!


----------



## b3ndy

listen my lovely clomid chicks - that's me done for today - am going to settle down in front of telly with this weeks NOW mag and my Tooty Frooties!!

have a top weekend everyone!

Kerry - have a rocking good night at your sisters! Witchie Poo - give yerself a pampering sesh and lather that Dove suntan lotion on!! 

see's ya all laters

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...haven't had tooty fruites for years! Enjoy your weekend hun.

Witchie...I agree with B3ndy, pamper yourself!

xx


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls sorry not been on a couple of days,

i have been feeling a bit down, not sure why so been on the vino again  also got friend comming round to watch footie so better run and get ready, can feel lots of alcohol and unhealthy food comming   they are comming round at 11.45 as is a 12 kick off so prob wont be in a fit state to come back on tonight  so will speak tomorrow.

hi kerry hope you had a good time at your sisters and you will make them aunties soon honey 

b3ndy yuk my grandma always used to give me tootie fruity when i was wee and never had the heart to tell her i didnt like it 

witchie i wish they would do that up here i have been attending the if clinic for 2 years and have just been put on waiting list for ivf, at least if could go straight into it would be better. Sorry your family arent being supportive 

binty have a fab holiday

sarah hope you had a relaxing weekend and are feeling better

o god is that the time have to run stiull have to get a shower and tidy up and friends will be here in and hr and a half,ahh

ok speak tomorrow

hope everyone is having a nice weekend

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya everyone, hope you are all enjoying your weekend.  Twiggy, have a fab time hunny, food and booze, sounds good to me 

just doing some online shopping whilst dh is at the match, its peeing down so housework beckons!  had a great time friday, yesterday slobbed around knackered!

still no AF, its CD37 today (normally 32 days), got a BFN thurs, just wish she would come so i can get back on clomid.   if she comes tonight and its a bad one i'm staying off work in bed so if you dont hear from me you know why xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls, are you all ok?

still no AF for me but another BFN this morning.  My cycles have obviously reverted to erratic like they were before clomid, i just didnt expect them to return after only one clomid free month!  Ah well.

Will be back later, lunchtime probably xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Flower sorry for you getting a BFN hun. xx


----------



## KerryB

Morning girls,

Flower...sorry you got a BFN hun. What a [email protected] she is keeping you waiting. I had a very long cycle one on of my Clomid free months, its a pain in the  .  Glad you had a nice time on Friday, just what you needed.

BEv...how are you feeling honey? Did you have a nice weekend? Has DH exploded yet??  

Morning B3ndy, Sarah, Sal, Denzy, Witchie, Twiggy and everyone else.  Had a good weekend. Very tired though. Had far too much to drink on Saturday night, bad Kerry. But have very sore (.)(.) today, a sure sign she's on her way. So another failed month.  

Back soon, DBB given me loads to do today!



xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Kerry its not over yet hun, keep  

DH is still waiting  , I did get close to giving in on Sunday, but the thought makes me feel so strange, I know its not going to harm bean but it sort of makes me feel a bit squeamish does that sound wierd  ?

Anyway how was everyone else's weekend?

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot

kerry      

Bev i'd be the same hun, it must be a strange feeling


----------



## twiggy3

morning

flower sorry bfn honey i am on cd 72 today so know exactly how you feel about erratic cycles after being on clomid. Good luck, hope you are just testing early. 

bev doesnt sound weird honey, bless dh

kerry you never know hon can be a sign of preg to, keep your chin up honey.

hi to everyone else hope you had a good weekend i have to run am at work.

I have been really down this week and dh shouted at me for being in the wrong lane while driving to work this morning, that started the tears again, have been so brave in front of people aswell, feel like i am cracking up. Its just work and ttc and my mum ghoing on about being a gran and my brother bringing round his scan pics last night etc. everything just getting on top of me. Had to come into work with red puffy blood shot eyes, thank god for robin galloways wind up on the radio was very funny and stopped me crying before i went into work  

ok speak soon, sorry for moan.

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy

morning all!! 

howz everyone feeling today?

Kerry - sounds like you've had an eventful weekend!! how did dh's stag do go?

Bev - I've already warned dh he'll have to go without for a bit as and when we finally get a bfp...at least til the 'danger period is over' - I told him it'll be worth the sacrifice!! (even if he might take a bit more convincing as and when the time comes!  )

Flower - how bonkers is af being this month hon? you must be going  . Would it have anything to do with your cyst? how long are you going to leave it before going to docs for advice?

Morning Sarah, Sal and Twiggy - where are you all this am?? not working too hard I hope! 

Well I had a very wierd weekend, not least of all coz I felt so blinking tired from doing not very much. Feel pooped today too. Is this normal after a lap/laser treatment? Am considering whether or not I'm ready to go back to my earlies next week or get signed off for another week. I so know what it's going to be like - thrown back in at the deep end - and I just feel too knackered to cope with that right now. Is that bad?

oh well best get some breakfast - back in a bit

S
xx


----------



## *Bev*

B3ndy take your time hun, I had very different experiences with each of my laps.  Two of which I can remember feeling very spaced out and not sure whether I was well enough to go back to work, I did go back early once and ended up being signed off for significantly longer to recover - should have rested as told, if you are even slightly unsure, don't go back hun, its not worth it.

Bev xx


----------



## kim77

Hello

Just thought i'd pop on and say hi, I am in the back ground still.  Miss you all terribly  

Kim xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Thanks for that Bev - I was beginning to feel a little pathetic this am coz feeling so blinking tired. Where work is concerned I get guilt pangs very easily coz I know how short staffed they are right now. The thing is I don't even know how big a patch of endo they had to laser away, does the amount of lasering have any impact on recovery time? I'd feel silly if it turns out it was only a little one, and I'm feeling so pap....that is exactly how I've been feeling this weekend though - spaced out!


----------



## KerryB

OH Kim, we miss you too honey. How are you??  

B3ndy...I agree with Bev, don't go back if you don't feel up to it. You'll regret it if you don't let your body heal and all your hormones etc settle down. Get signed off for another week and just take it easy.

DH had a fab time in Edinburgh, it took him 5.5hrs to drive back yesterday and coupled with two nights out he was shattered, poor love. Feel asleep on me as soon as he got back!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Hey Kim

we must have 'crossed' posts - just seen your scan piccy, you must be feeling chuffed seeing little bean for first time?!! are you feeling more  ?

Am starting to feel less guilty now about getting signed off next week - thanks Kerry (blimey 5.5hrs to drive back - he was brave after a  couple of nights out on the beers! he'll be feeling it today!!)

BTW Sarah says hi to everyone - she's a little busy at the mo - but is hoping to log on laters to catch up with all the goss!  

S
xx


----------



## *Bev*

B3ndy, it doesn't matter how much they had to do, it affects different people in different ways, TAKE YOUR TIME - THATS AN ORDER.  The last lap I had I didn't have any problems at all, people joke that I had been open at the same point so much in the past my body was almost ready for it!!


----------



## kim77

Hi Kerry, I good thanks.  Had a scan on Friday as I had blood on Monday and Fri, so when to the EPU for a scan.  all is ok so I'm very happy.  Very tired and always hungry.  Bed by 9pm for me if not earlier.  Forgot what DH looks like and no BMS for either of us, to tired to think about it let alone stay awake long enough  

Please don't give up yet with your sore (*) (*), believe me that is also a sign and they don't get any less sore either.  Mine hurt like hell.

B3ndy You get your feet up and relax, remember that you are the most important thing and work can wait.  
It's till all a bit weird that its real even though i've seen it.  If that makes sense.

Kim xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Kim, glad you've seen your bean, its a wonderful feeling isn't it.

You'll be glad to know you get used to the boobs hurting, I hardly notice mine now until I take my bra off... and my tiredness has just about worn off

Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy

Thanks girls -    

Bev - you make pregnancy sound so appealing hon!!    

Kim - that must have been a scary time for you, but good that you got to have a scan to check that little bean was ok.....are you still having another at 12 weeks aswell? I bet bean will have sprouted big time by then!!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy hun, everyone is different following a lap and recovery periods depend on the individual.  stay off if you feel you need to, you'll only end up regretting it otherwise when people are expecting you to function as normal   .   My cycles before clomid could be 6 weeks so will leave another week or so before thinking about speaking to the GP.  I've had low back pain since yesterday and tierdness so hopefully she is coming, although no tummy pains.  I remember feeling very pmt'ish   on thursday which is usually about a week before AF for me.

Twiggy   poor you, you're having a rough time aren't you sweetie.

Kim - ah bless!  so glad everything is going well


----------



## *Bev*

You can count on me to tell you exactly how it is


----------



## b3ndy

Bev!!

hope you're feeling ok with all the   Flower - you must be on 24hour knicker watch!!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, i am a bit      not least because whenever it comes I need to work out when my next one will fall on my hols to barbados!  i'm hoping it wont be the day we fly as I have such bad pains on the first day


----------



## b3ndy

God I know that feeling! I've just been trying to work out my next couple of months cycles coz got a few weekends away! 

am offski for a bit - best go get showered and try to get out of my pj's!!

ttfn

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

ON NO!!! HOW THICK AM I !!!!!!?

i've counted my days wrong lol ! I'm not due AF till tomorrow - I'm a week ahead of myself today is CD31 and I normally have 32 days cycle


----------



## *Bev*

Blimey Flower what are you like!


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Girls - just a quick one to say HELLO! try and pop back later to catch up  
Flower - what a wally you are  
Hugs to everyone....don't the weekends go far too quick?  
Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

oops!  

 Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

it would be in keeping with my pmt/backache/irritability too!  I don't know how I added a week lol x


----------



## KerryB

What are you like Missy! No wonder you got BFN if you were a week early!

Kim..glad your ok sweetie, bean looks so lovely! Take care of you!

B3ndy...He's working from home today so I'm sure he'll be napping! Get yourself signed off, thats an order  

Bev...God sore boobs constantly must be awful. 

Sarah...You ok hun? How was your chill out weekend?

I'm STARVING!!!! 

xxx


----------



## KerryB

Where's Sally?  

xx


----------



## twiggy3

hiya

flower thanks for the hug honey, still feeling a bit tearful but am busy at work so keeping my mind off it a bit, really need to pull myself together, maybe it will help when eventually get af (if it ever comes) and i can start on this new treatment, will give me something to concentrate on. Glad you miss calculated hope witch stays away and you get a bfp, good luck honey.

kerry glad dh enjoyed it in edinburgh, we get loads of stag parties up here nowadays.

b3ndy you take your time honey everyone is different

kim we missed you 2 honey glad you are doing well

sarah weekends fly passed is a pain in the butt, hope you had a good one

bev hows bean?

ok got to run will speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya - just eating my lunch so thought I would try and do some personals!!!
Twiggy - hope you are feeling better hun 
Kerry -  you drinking too much @ the weekend   - I can't remember Sal saying she was going any where today?  
Flower - so when is your af due then hun?   you have confused me!!!!
B3ndy - sign off for another week I say  
Bev - Glad you and bean are OK  
Kim - you too hun you must have been scared last week - glad everything  is OK.
Witchie - You around hun?  

Right I had a lovely chill out weekend, Saturday DH took me out for a big fry up b'fast   then we cleaned the garage out and took loads of stuff to the tip.....then we stayed in and had an early night  
Sunday - DH cooked me pancakes then we went to see his sister and dad - then I cooked a roast dinner!  Not exciting but nice....  that is my first 2WW weekend over !!!
Catch you later ladiesXXXXX


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Sarah 
AF due tomorrow/Weds now hun!  

had a nice time on sat day, missed dh as I stayed out friday night, so when i got home we went to bed, twice


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - you   thing!!!  Right lunch over   see you tomorrow if not before
            to everyone.
Sarah


----------



## kim77

Flower, lol we have to count these days so much I think sometime we just loose it    

Very scary week last week at I started to bleed last year and m/c at 9w 2d so it was all around the same time, thought bubble was leaving me.  Next scan is 5th May i'll be 14wks!!! but they said no sooner appointments.  Seeing midwift on 12th to.  

Been so lovely talking to you all again.  

Kim xxx


----------



## *Bev*

14 weeks will be amazing hun, I had to wait until 13w for my 12w


----------



## b3ndy

ola girls

just been sat upstairs in darkness, blinds pulled for an hour dodging the window cleaner - had no cash to pay him   the cheeky bugger rang the doorbell around 5 times and then started on the knocker!!!

Flower -   at getting the af dates wrong!! we all do it though hon!! 

Chin up Twiggy - hope you feel   soon!

Bev - am liking the piccy

Sarah   hon - don't work too hard!!

Kerry - you're probably off having lunch now - maybe you need to pop home and wake dh up? 

I dont know if it's today Sal said she was going to see her inlaws in Norfolk - she mentioned sommit about packing to go on Friday - but didn't say when


----------



## *Bev*

It could have been worse, you could have been led on your bed naked when he cleaned the upstairs windows


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

...and I thought I could talk for Scotland !!    This thread is so busy its hard to keep up!! lol

Hope everyone is doing good today.  

Not much happening here.  Started BMS last night, cd9, just to make absolutely sure we got that eggie covered!  So dont want to have to go see this guy on the 27th so fingers crossed we have a successful month.  This is 13th cycle I think, 2 left to go so trying to stay  

Hope you girls arent working too hard!!


----------



## scratch

just popped on for a quickie. I have slipped a disc buying easter eggs on Saturday. Havent been able to move properly since. Had to get an ambulance and I had no knickers on!!!!!!So I have been pretty much out of it on drugs. And to make matters wose I am inj the 2ww.
So off work for 2 weeks and I will be around more when I can sit up properly

Love Sal x

Oh and flower you pudding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Bev*

Oh god Sal, hope you feel better soon hun, we miss you.

Bev xx


----------



## scratch

I can feel the painkillers kicking in while I am writing this. So if there is more ribbish thasn usual you know why.

The sad thing was that i didnt care if I was in the 2ww i just told thme to make tha pain go away. That sounds really terrible but for once I just had to put myself first.

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

ooooh Sal - that sounds painful, and it's not wrong of you to put yourself first hon, there are people out there who take much worse than painkillers during their 2ww so don't   yerself up hon

how did you do it though? did you slip? sorry, but I had to   at the no knickers!! hope you were wearing trousers!!

get better soon hon!

S
x


----------



## KerryB

Oh Sal you poor love. Huge   but not to tight, don't want to hurt you! Dare I ask why you weren't wearing underwear??  

Witchie....hi hun, glad things are ok and your getting jiggy  

Kim....Your picture is fab, glad all is ok.

Bev...your picture is fab too. How lovely to know thats what your growing inside you!

Sarah...sorry your so busy hun. Glad you had a nice weekend.

B3ndy..I've done that with the window cleaner! Max hates him, hates the noise of the ladders!

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

oh goodness Sal, painful!   were you out with no knickers?!


----------



## scratch

I had just got up so I only had my nightie on. And it was the grottiest one i had too!!. Dh was at work and it was just me and dd. I phoned my mum and she just rang for an ambulance. But while I was waiting she sent my dad up. Who no way was going newar my bare bum!! So they saw me in my full glory. I will be sleeping fully clothed from now on. And dh had to get some one from leeds to come and cover him then pedal home as fast as his little legs could go.  Then dd gave me her whistle and sdaid if I needed dad i was to blow it. He was not impressed.
I only did it getting out the car at Tesco to buy Easter eggs

Sal x


----------



## scratch

I know now why you think I had no knickers on at tesco. Sorry I hurt my back on Saturday but when i got up Sunday I couldnt move at all. told you the drugs were good!!!

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

phew - I thought for a sec that you were at Tesco with no knickers on and in your nightie!!

rest up hon, and get blowing that whistle!!!


S
xx


----------



## scratch

I am off for a nap. These pills are knocking me sideways

SAl x


----------



## *Bev*

Oh Sal, what a nightmare - you do always manage to put a humourous spin on the most inoppurtune of events  

Hope you feel a little better after your nap.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot

ha ha oh god glad you cleared that up, i had visions of a mad clomid woman walking around tesco in a nightie and no knickers!!!!

poor you 

I know what you mean tho, it seems to happen at the worst time, the emergency doc always seems to get called to me when I am at my worse down there!!


----------



## KerryB

Phew...Sal I was thinking the same thing that you were wandering round Tesco with your nightie on and no knickers!!! Take it easy. Am loving the whistle from DD!! Bless her!  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

Tutty Bye for today my lovelies

Am off for my first acupuncture session   - will let you all know how it goes tomorrow

have a top evening everyone! (rest up Sal!!  )

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

I'm gonna try and get going soon too, backache is killing me and AF pains starting at last.  supposed to be going to the gym, they do say that exercise helps AF pain dont they?


----------



## sarahstewart

Awww Sal  hope you feel better soon hun....

Sorry girls am still busy and feel a little   today.....keep thinking I should be big fat and round now but am not    

Bev and Kim - am loving your scan pics and I am pleased for you but it hurts...sorry If I sound selfish.....hey Kim take it easy now won't you?
Bev - have you sold your car yet?

Byeee B3ndy XXX Bye FlowerXXXX Kerry - you still around?


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah, stay strong hunny, but you are allowed to have a cry whenever you need to sweetie xxxxxxx


----------



## *Bev*

Sarah it makes me   to think i've made you  .  I would feel exactly the same and did for a few years, so know exactly how you feel.  Keep   babe, your on the 2ww afterall.  It will happen again, i'm sure.

Still waiting for poxy insurance company to sort the car out after woman at work hit it, so can't sell it just yet.

Sending you   and   hun.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot

[email protected]@dy car insurance


----------



## sarahstewart

sorry Bev to upset you too....what a pair we are  

girls - have just noticed the bubbles have gone?  

Thanks Flower - I am a strong old girl really! just over worked and emotional


----------



## flowerpot

so they have!

Sarah, we are allowed to get like that hun, we can't always be strong and in control 

xxx


----------



## KerryB

Still here!

Sarah...big   babe.  

Flower....  that  , but good that you can get back on the pills hun.

Bev...what a nightmare for you with the car.

Was reading my book, but DBB2 came back. I'm feeling a little peckish, but am resisting!  Don't know whether to go to the gym or go home and   DH!!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

oooh kerry I vote for nookie!!!  

Just slapped a heat patch on my back, I'm determined to try and get to the gym.  got aches and pains but hoping the exercise will help xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Byeee Ladies must do some work before I go home!!!    am taking my neice out driving tonight again....she really is [email protected] but I can't say no!!!! she has taken her test 4 times already     
Hugs to you all 
Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

BIG HUGS SARAH!!!  xxx


----------



## KerryB

Aw bless her! Good luck Sarah!

Flower...I know I would have said the sme, but feel guilty not going to the gym!!

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Kerry nookie is definately as good as the gym, but you must work extra hard  

Sarah I noticed the bubbles when I went to blow you some  

Flower you go home for nookie too (if DH is there  ) you can then lay on your back with your heat patch on and get the best of both worlds!!!


----------



## flowerpot

bye bye girls, if you dont here from me i'm off with AF.  DB is such a tosspot at the moment I'm not willing to drag myself in poorly anymore!  xxx


----------



## KerryB

Good on ya girl!  

Bev...I texted DH to say should I skip the gum and just come home for a bit, he said "Nah, go to the gym so you can limber up for bedroom exercise"!!! So double the calories today!! He he he!!

xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Sounds like you should have something substantial for your evening meal to compensate!! xx


----------



## KerryB

Out for tea for MIL's birthday! Soup and salad for me!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls
just a quick  back in a bit.
no AF but was convinced she'd come in the night had aches and pains so took my strong painkillers and she didnt come so i've got up this morning drugged to the eyeballs ha ha!! xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Morning Ladies

... I can't be on here all day today like yesterday because one day I am going to get sacked .

Sal: Hope you feel a little better today hun and DD is still being cute and helpful.

Kerry: Hope you burned plenty of calories last night 

Flower: Did you make it to the gym? If so hope you didn't overdo it..... Hope the witch didn't come and hurt you 

Sarah: Hope you feel less  today sending you  and 
(as I can't send bubbles anymore!!)

B3ndy: How did the acupuncture go? I have heard the first time doesn't give you much relief, be interested to here how you got on.

Got insurance div  coming out today, no doubt I will be very angry by the end of the day. I had a very long soak in the bath last night and have woke up this morning so relaxed its unbelievable (too relaxed if thats possible) I feel very spaced out 

Anyway i'd better love you all and leave you, MUST DO WORK, MUST DO WORK, MUST DO WORK!!

 to all.............


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Bev, stay relaxed hun!
Did go to the gym, back was killing me so did a short one, tredmil for 15 mins, 150 crunches and some leg weights then got in the pool for 20 lengths which was nice and relaxing and a jacuzzi!  xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Good morning ladies, how are we all this morning?

Well the sun is shining and Im actually awake!  I know I know, its not like me to be up and around this time in the morning!! hee hee

Flower - well done at the gym last night, i really should get my butt there this week, am getting lazy again!

Sal - sorry to hear about your accident, hope you are feeling better today

Kerry - hope last nights "workout" burned a few extra cals!!  Better than going to the gym 

Bev - Good luck with the insurance guy, got everything crossed for you.

Sarah - hope you are feeling better today and survived last nights driving lesson  

Just sitting here with laptop waitin on post to arrive as my friend sent me that diet book.  Hope im up to the challenge! lol


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies!  
Its a lovely day today isn't it?  try and pop back later to do personals but can't promise anything!!!
Hugs
Sarah


----------



## scratch

Morning

just a quickie before i attempt a shower!!! I have got to do dd's easter bonnett today so busy busy busy. and it isnt that easy when you cant bend down

Sarah  hope your feeling better hun. I have off days too. Have a little cry and then you will feel better.Dont hold it in it makes it worse

Flower  Your drugged up like me lol

Kerry  Hiya hun 

B3ndy  You up yet??

Bev  Stay calm and relaxed thatis your privalidge now

Off for a shower

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Morning girls, 

Well I was such a good girl last night! Went to the gym, did 40 mins cardio and 150 crunches. Then went home for  , then out for tea! Stuck to my plan and had soup (potato & cheese) and Chicken Caesar Salad (they put too much dressing on it so just ate half!) and a mineral water. How good am I!!  

Anyway....

Flower...Hope your not too drugged up babe!

Sal....glad to hear you up and about, even if you can't bend over! Take it easy.

Sarah...hope the driving lesson wasn't too stressful! 

Bev...good that your nice and relaxed hun.

B3ndy...good acupuncture babe? Bet you slept well!

Witchie...look at you up all early! Have a nice day hun. Get out in that sunshine!

DBB out but not sure when she'll be back! So going to make the most of her being away by being on here!

Laters
xxxx


----------



## scratch

Bending over is only half my problem.  Try wiping your bum when you cant turn round!!!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

ola chickadees

   at the wiping bum picture Sal!!......are the painkillers doing the trick?

Bev - good luck with the Insurance man - remember you're a pregnant lady so he's GOT to be nice to you!!  

Kerry - get you missus and all the calorie burning you got up to last night  

Flower - hope the old   isnt too evil to you when she eventually decides to show her face!

Sarah - ola hon - blimey they're certainly getting their money's worth out of you at work right now! 

Witchie - let us know what you think on the Rosemary C stuff - I need another kick start.

As for the acupuncture last night...well she spend a good 50mins taking my history...asked a lot about whether or not I had found my op a shock (as my pulse was 'choppy' and hidden apparantly  ) and said she found a very 'stagnant' area which could account for all my trouble with my periods (spotting,pain,clotting etc) she said the op will have done a great deal to sort it but that she could work on it more to ensure I'm 'painfree' from now on!! sounds good to me! She also said once the 'energy' was flowing properly and my 'yang' was back then it would all help with my IF!!!
She put some needles in and I got pins and needles flowing into one of my fingers but apart from that felt nothing - can't say I slept brilliantly last night but what sleep I did have was good. Still I'm going once a week for a month and will see how it goes.


----------



## KerryB

not funny really, but it is! Oh Sal you poor love!

B3ndy...sounds like a good session hun. If you don't mind me asking, how much is she charging?

xx


----------



## b3ndy

course I don't hon - it was £45 for first session and then it'll be £35 for the others...yesterday's session was nearly an hour and a half and the rest are an hour each - def worth it - most peeps don't seem to need more than a couple of months (here's hoping I'm one of them! )


----------



## b3ndy

dh has just rung me to tell me he's managed to wangle a free weekend for us in a four star hotel in Brighton for our fourth wedding anniversary in June curtesy of his work!!!  

the catch (yup there's always one isn't there!)

he's got to go to Angola for ten days.....over Easter!   (oh well it's a nice hotel!!)


----------



## KerryB

Oh how lovely! But what a catch! And Angola, what a bizarre place to go on business!!

Price isn't too bad, I think mine was the same but at the time I couldn't afford to pay that much. Might try and find another practice.

xx


----------



## scratch

Well I have done my dd's easter bonnet. She will go nuts when she gets home. As i cant get to the fabric shop I had to use all her hair ribbons. I can see replacing them is gonna be costly!! But even if I do say so myself it looks kida goiod. And ~I am not arty at all

Pain killers are working but when they start to wear off (like now) it hurts like hell. And isnt daytime tv crap

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

it's worth shopping around Kerry....and yeah I agree Angola is a bizarre place to do business but unfortunately it's very good for oil and dh is doing consultancy work for an oil company right now - so he has to go where they send him, would rather he didn't. (have just replied to your IM)

Sal - yup - daytime tv is poop! though just been watching a fun thing on Channel 4 called 'Miss Match' - blimey Ryan O'Neal looks old (and for someone I thought had died recently that's not bad going!!  )

Gotta run chicks - need to go pay some bills and plan to pop in to see cousin on way home for a cuppa - NEED to get out before go  !!

so will catch up laters this aft'

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Sal...you'll have to post a picture hun, sounds lovely. Keep taking those tablets, hope it eases soon.

B3ndy..I've seen Miss Match, quote good. Used to be on Living. Ryan O'Neil does look Old!

xx


----------



## *Bev*

There is a god!!  Insurance man very helpful and has assured me he will sign off the work immediately and I need to contact the garage later today to arrange booking it in and the hire car and he wasn't here any longer than 5 minutes.  What a very nice man!!


----------



## KerryB

Aw, there's a weight off your mind hun.


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya girls
just a quick HELLO - good news for stina isn't it? Gives me some hope anyway  
Hope you are all OK - try and chat later!
Sarah


----------



## twiggy3

hiya,

god you girls can talk, cant keep up. 

hi sarah what was stinas news?

hi kerry well done on all that exercise last night 

bev thats good news honey

b3ndy have a nice chat and cuppa with cousin.Thats good about weekend away, will do you good hon.

hi sal well done on easter bonnet 


flower has witch shown up yet? hope not


hi witchie where do you live?

ok chicks have to run, lunch break ghoes so quick!

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Twiggy
Nope, no AF yet, feels like its coming but nothing is happening! you ok today?  

Bev, great news about car hun 

Stina, whats happened?  

Kerry, 

B3ndy, great news about hotel  boooo to the catch tho

Sarah, you alright today?  

Sal, well done with the bonnet!  I'm hopeless at stuff like that


----------



## flowerpot

wheres the bubbles gone?


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya
Bubbles have been temorarily removed apparently not sure why  
Stina has a BFP after her m/c last month!!! 
sorry for the short posts and no personals but if my boss could he would stick a broom up my bum and get me to clean the floor aswell!!!!!   overworked still but hey most of the time I doss on here so only fair I suppose  Miss you all lots though.....


----------



## KerryB

Where is everyone

xx


----------



## flowerpot

I'm trying to be good but keep taking a sneaky look and very tempted to hit the online shops with my credit card for holiday stuff!!!!


----------



## *Bev*

I'm here although I shouldn't be.

Just phoned garage and they've said i'll have to wait 2 weeks for them to get the paint and then a week (ish) for them to fit and spray the new bumper!  This means hanging onto it for another month at least, we really need it gone to be able to move forward with our other plans  

Flower go for it!!


----------



## KerryB

Flower...I'm just trying to curb my sweet craving...and ebay craving!  

Bev...what a bummer hun. Is the lady who did paying for it?

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Her insurance is sorting it.  I have chosen my own garage though, because they wanted to send me to some **** hole with a bad reputation   and I know them from personal experience too  

I've just eaten two bags of crisps and a bag of skittles, feel rough now, all my own fault.....


----------



## kim77

Sal, you make me laugh but I know what you mean about not being able to move, I got a trapped nervein my back last yr and my dad had to come round and help me to the loo, was mortified.  

Kerry you go girl, all them cals burnt off, bet we know which was more fun tho   

Bev, insurance co are a nightmare

B3ndy how acup. works for you, alway a little scary I thought have needles stuck in you  

Sarah, Hun, This is my first pregnancy since I m/c last yr, I conceived naturally the First time then found out I wasn't ov. 10 months later. These tablet do work and you will get another.  You have every right to be upset.  I still do now as really this should be my second and every mins is scary but it will happen again.


----------



## flowerpot

Mmmm skittles! 

kerry, get on next on line and buy some holiday stuff instead of eating lol!!


----------



## flowerpot

ARRRRRGGGGGHHHH    

thats better.  just want AF to [email protected]@dy well come so I can work out if I'm gonna be on for my holiday!!


----------



## KerryB

Flower...not eating hun, been good! Might have an options hot choc but thats it!

Kim...how are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet?

Bev...Ah thats good hun. Know what you mean about garages.

Sal...hope your not in too much pain hun.

Sarah...still working hard??

B3ndy...you back from visiting yet??

I'm really into my book, was reading at lunchtime, and want to read now! DBB out, DBB2 in the next room. Might risk it!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

was just reading through the "introducing" post, its amazing how many of us actually got a bfp or had a change in situation after writing our introduction.


----------



## b3ndy

Ola girls

am back - we can   for ages - it was so nice to get out and start to feel normal, got a big sugar dip on way home though as I hadn't eaten since 10.30am so had to stop off to get some granary rolls. One thing my acupuncturist told me to get started on was porridge too - so bought some of the Oats so simple (golden syrup flavour) can microwave in two and a half mins - anyone tried it? Kerry I know you're a porridge fan

Hi Twiggy - another rushed lunch hour for you - you make me knackered just reading your posts sometimes!! hope you're feeling more   today hon

Sarah - hard at work again missy - missing you!!  

Kim - How are you and little bean today? am keeping an 'open mind' about the acupuncture....dh was laughing at my pulses being 'choppy' but have told him to   ....I can only but try. 

Bev - good news about the insurance man - restored my faith in insurance companies!! skittles - yum!!

Flower - you finished buying up the whole of the next holiday stock yet?   ...know what you mean about the changes since our 'introductions', it was only 3 months ago - yet things have moved on a pace since then, not least of all some of the 'faces'.....with some of the 'oldies' still hanging around!! 

What book you reading Kerry? a mate of mine bought me a get well pressie last week off Amazon - it was Daniella Westbrooke's autobiography - god only knows what horrors she's got to tell us about.


----------



## flowerpot

See ya girls!  have a great evening, dont forget if i'm not here tomorrow AF has come xxx


----------



## kim77

B3ndy yum yum that porriage sound really nice  

Kerry, been sick once but just felt sick in the mornings, this past week sickness at night after about 7pm, but I end up in bed at about 8.30-9pm and fast asleep but 9.15-9.30 pm until about 7.30 day after.  So so tired.  Never see DH.  When I am awake I eat, the guy I work with thinks it is really funny  

well going to eat my choc chip bun now  

Kim xxx


----------



## b3ndy

flower!!

Kim ...choc chip bun ....mmmmm!


----------



## *Bev*

B3ndy I went on porridge when I first started no count with weight watchers, its very good and does exactly as everyone says and keeps hunger at bay until lunchtime.  Definately worth a go especially if you make it with skimmed milk.  Mmm you've got me thinking now, I could get myself back in the habit...


----------



## b3ndy

Bev - the last time I ate porridge was when I was about 10 - and believe me - it doesn't hold particularly nice memories for me - the words 'lumpy' and 'sawdust' spring to mind!!   but am willing to give anything a try!! is it bad for points?


----------



## b3ndy

just worked out - is four points per sachet with 180g of s/skim milk - not bad if it keeps hunger locked up til lunch!!


----------



## KerryB

Flower....  hope nasty   doesn't get you.

B3ndy...I Love Porridge! Its Yum!!! And it does keep hunger at bay! The Oat So Simple are lovely too, especially the Golden Syrup! Good choice!  I'm reading Kathy Reichs lastest one, Cross Bones. I love murder/thriller type books, huge Patricia Cornwell fan and Michael Connelly. I love getting into a good book, only I never want to put it down! This one is about Masada in Israel and the discoveries made there, its fiction based on fact and its fascinating! God I'm a geek!!  

Kim...glad you've not been too unwell hun. I remember my mate being preggers and she slept for the first 3 months! Hardly spoke to her DH! But it'll all be worth it!  

Bev... 

Can't wait to get home tonight! Really looking forward to walking Max and cooking tea with DH!

xx


----------



## *Bev*

B3ndy, try pointing it another way, after you have had the Oats so Simple try making it from scratch sounds like a faff but all you do is poor some oats in a dish add some milk and stick in the microwave for a few minutes (I was using Tesco Scottish Porridge Oats, about 50p for a huge bag) then get it out give it a stir, if too solid add more milk if too milky add more oats (its that simple) and stick it back in for a bit.  I just used to add about 1/2 teaspoon sugar to flavour and that was that!!!  On no count I only had to count the sugar!!!

That looks like a load of waffle, hope it makes sense!!!

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Byeeee Ladies....Have a good evening.
my DH is on a porridge diet @ the mo he eats scotts porridge with skimmed milk and no sugar for b'fast and dinner and a proper lunch at work (something healthy) and he is working out loads at the gym....in preparation for our holiday in 4 WEEKS TIME!!!!! OMG I better start exercising too!!!  Woo Hoo can't wait for a tan.... 
catch you tomorrow!
Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Sarah

xx


----------



## b3ndy

sounds an interesting read Kerry - a bit more involved than Daniella's tales of the unexpected (or not as the case may be!! )......happy max walking - whilst in at my cousins I saw their new pup (a Golden Lab - and WHAT a CUTIE - I SOOOOOOOO want a dog!!)

Bev - I have shreddies and two slices of toast for bk at the mo (around 4 points) so I guess if I just have the porridge it will be the same points wise. See's ya tomorrow hon!!

have a good evening Sarah!! - blimey - is it that soon til your hols hon?   - it's Spain isn't it - it'll be lovely and   that time of year!! woo hooo - get packing those flip flops!!

am offski too in a min girls - trying to suss out how to download an itune    - not very hi-tech me!!  


see's ya's all tomorrow  

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...good luck with your download!

xx


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls,

sarah thats great news about stina, hope it works out for her this time, not long till your holiday, lucky thing.

flower am feeling a wee bit better today thanks (is such a rollercoaster isnt it). I would hammer the credit card honey you deserve it 

buy kerry, have a good night

b3ndy, aww lab pups are so cute, i am worried about my bunny she has built a nest and pulled out lots of fur and lined it, hope she is preg 

hi bev how are you?

oh have to run going to get done for internet abuse (am only allowed 15 mins nnet time for break) ok speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch

Hiya chicks

I wont be around much today I have to go and have my cd21 bloods done. And I dont move that fast so it will take all day. 

Hope you rall ok

Dont work too hard
Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls 
still no AF grrrrr.  again was convinced she was coming last night, had agonising back ache, had my hwb on it all night, was in bed by 9 dosed up on painkillers. If it comes today it means I'll be coming on next on the day we fly which I am well peed off about!

how is everyone? xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies
Well I was really lazy last night!!! I went home ate my tea got my PJ's on and went to bed at 7.30pm!!!! DH got home at 8.30pm and I was fast asleep     Feel great today  
Am really looking forward to my hols now  wish I was going for 2 weeks but hey I would hate to leave Bow  for that long!!!
SarahXXX
Have a good day everyone!
Hey another BFP that is good isn't it......lets hope its one of us next!!! 
I haven't seen MrsNikki recently - hope she is OK?


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah, where you off to hun?

I was thinking about Nikki yesterday, hope she is ok

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Mallorca Flower.

    not as exotic as Barbados!!!


----------



## Tat the cate

Good morning

Thanks for your reply - its gets harder to stay positive every month when the witch turns up, but life goes on even when you don't want it to.   

But I am   today, is hubby's birthday  (cause for celebration) - on cd 27, pain on right side has gone, but back pain and really, really sore boob - oh the joys of being a woman  

Am about most days - so would be lovely to chat to you and others in a similar position - I always thought we were the only ones going through this - wish none of us had to go through this.

 to you - hope things work out for you very soon.

Love Angela x


----------



## flowerpot

Fab! it doesnt matter hun, the sun will be shining and the sea and sand will be great!  I am really ready for ours.   Its even more special with it being for a wedding too x


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Angela  xxx


----------



## Tat the cate

Hiya 

How are you  

Angela x


----------



## KerryB

Morning girls,

DBB around today so might not be on much.

Flower.....  at the   for messing you about!

Sarah...not long to go then hun, you'll have a wonderful time.

Sal...good luck going to hosp babes, hope you feel better soon.

Angela...welcome to the chat thread. We talk a lot, mostly about rubbish!

Well, was a good girl again last night. Took Max for a huge walk with DH and my mum and her dog. Made nice tea, and watched a movie. Did have 10 mini eggs, but really enjoyed them! Fingers crossed for weigh in tonight!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

I'm fine thanks Anglea. I've had a clomid break this month (just for one month) and AF is a few days late messing me about.  I never thought I'd actually want AF to come!!!

Kerry, good girl!  Mini eggs    You confident about weigh in tonight?  I'm 50-50 that I'll get a loss


----------



## KerryB

Not confident at all  , think I'm holding   water! But we'll see! Gym tonight, burn a few more cals off!

xx


----------



## Tat the cate

Well the sun is shining today  - so all is well with our little corner of the universe.

Trying not to think about AF - as it could be anything up to 37 days - I have another week of will it or wont it before I will even consider poas (my favourite past time !!!!)

Thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome on here - its so nice to know I am not the only one going through this (wish we all weren't), but when we do get our BFP it will be so special and just PERFECT.

Hope to get to know you all very well and that its not too long before you are all posting  and we can start a Mums-2-b group very soon. 

Love and  (extra sparkly) to you all -- Angela xx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, me neither, my scales at home say i've lost 2lbs but thats naked and before food, plus like you have pre-AF water


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Angela welcome to our   thread!!! Its nice to have a newbie!!!  
Kerry - YUM  I love mini eggs....have come to the conclusion they put something else in them to make them soooo addicitive!!
Flower - you got ur wedding outfit sorted?


----------



## twiggy3

girls just wanted to say a quick hi, dont have any time as am really busy at work but will try and get on in my lunch break

angela welcome

have to run speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah, I have!  I actually ordered one from the catalogue which I wasnt sure about when it arrived but I'm really pleased with it on plus I have shoes already which will match!


----------



## KerryB

Perfect! Bet you look lovely hun
xx


----------



## b3ndy

morning ladies

what a lovely day

 Angela - welcome to the   world of the clomid chicks!! I'm only an 'honary' one at the mo as I stopped the   pills last month before my lap and don't know if I'm going back on them again. But I can't bear to leave my lovely clomid chicks so have decided to hang around like a bad smell!!    

howz everyone doing today?

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and             to that old   flower - have you tested again?

Kerry - what a good girl all that walking - good luck for tonight!!

Sarah - morning (nearly afternoon actually     - but as usual I struggled to get out of my pit this am!)..no wonder you can't wait til your hols bet you'lll have a top relaxing time, all that sun, sea and....sangria!!    

Sal   - take care of yourself and that back 

Saw that bfp last night from Jenny76 - she only posted a few days ago about how her doc wouldn't give her any more clomid coz she had kids and a bmi of 50....goes to show how the bmi stopping you from getting preggers theory really is a load of b*****ks!!


S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - Bet you will look stunning hun   I am soooo looking forward to lying on a beach with my DH all day!!!
B3ndy - no worries I won't tell you off for lazing in bed cos I went to bed @ 7.30pm last night   think I might do it again tonight!!!!
Kerry -   hun you OK?
Twiggy - how is your bunny?  
Angela - you still around?  
Well I am still pretty busy but making time for my clomid buddies


----------



## b3ndy

I saw that Sarah - and it was alone!! all that   last week must have worn you out!!  
btw - I saw this post on the nurse thread earlier and thought I'd paste it over for you after you talking about acupuncture for your dh earlier this week.

" There is more evidence showing that acupunture can increase sperm count. Monday's Daily Mirror had an article about exactly that! The article recommended that men should eat an organic bacon sandwich for breakfast when trying to up sperm counts"


----------



## flowerpot

ooooh I could just do with a lie in!!

 B3ndy you alright hun, when are you supposed to be back in work?  Still got AF pains but more back than tummy so I'll hang on. Obviously the BFNs I got were too early anyway with me working out the dates wrong !


----------



## sarahstewart

Yeh have both decided to try accupunture if no BFP this month!!!  Organic bacon sandwich  YUM


----------



## b3ndy

Sorry bout that - one of my neighbours just dropped by with a box of chocs for me to wish me well after noticing I'd been off work for a bit (I know her from years ago playing netball with her at school and she moved in 2 doors down last year!!)

Talking of work, I was supposed to be back next Monday Flower...but, dh has rung my consultant this am and asked for me to be signed off for an extra week coz I've been feeling so poop this week. Is it usual to still be getting shooting pains round my tummy button and where I had the laser treatment? still very tired too.

Sarah - not sure which bit is organic - presume it's both the bacon and the bread - and lets face it most men don't need much of an excuse to eat a bacon sarney!!


----------



## KerryB

I'd quite happily make DH a bacon sarnie every morning, but he's never up before I leave for work at 8!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

ah - that could be a problem then!! ........what time does he have to leave for work then?


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

hello girls

just wanted to pop in and say hi   . Popping out shortly to go for my psychology assessment appointment.  cancelled it so many times now i really should go!

its cd 12 today and still no sign of ovulation, OPKs still showing neg.  Never mind, we still been     every day since cd9 just incase I miss the surge on my opks!!  I told DH that a   wife is a happy wife and he seems happy to oblige


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...between 8 and 8.30. He works in retail and doens't really need to be in store before 9.30/10am. Usually home before 4pm! Lucky thing! Lots of travelling though.

Witchie...hope you don't mind me asking but what is your assessment for hun?  Hope it goes well.

Just going for lunch.

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

kerry - no i dont mind you asking.  when i was in my 20s i had a lot of psychotherapy to deal with some   and   things that happened when i was a growing up. my mum is a total   and it has really affected me.  anyway, i had loads of therapy and it really helped me get over things and I stopped having contact with my family as a result cos it was making me worse.  anyway, in november when my auntie died i went to the funeral and my family were all there and it was like the last 12 years didnt happen, brought out a load of new feelings, and some old ones, and just finding it hard sometimes to get my head straight so i can put it behind me again.  does that make sense?  Also, could do with some help sorting my head out over the IF as well as the in-laws, im sure its all connected.

At this appointment I basically tell them the type of things I need help with and then they stick me on the waiting list to see a therapist or counsellor, depending on what they think would be best.

Am looking forward to starting with it but this assessment is a pain as i have to bring it all up but dont get any counselling today, so its all gonna be right there in the front of my head after the session.  poor DH I dunno how he copes with his   wife sometimes!


----------



## scratch

Hiya my sweets

I have been very very naughty. I got my dad to drive me and my mum to the shops and we have spent a fortune on dh and dd. Mostly on dd but hey she's worth it. Dh will go nuts when he sees all the things I have got her. She is mad on Barbie mermaids and my little pony. Anything pink!!

But the pain killers started wearing off so I got him to bring me home. Not bad for sick leave but these things must be done

How are we all??

I can just about manage to stay awake with these tablets. They make you really tired so you cant drive or drink. So I have everyone chauffering me about.

Had my bloods done so here goes for another crap month. i am not holding much hope for a good result especially after my 11.4 last month.

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal you   thing!!!  Enjoy your time off and try and take it easy!!!
Witchie  hope your appointment goes OK..
HELLO everyone else! 'talk' to you all tomorrow am off now to an appointment then busy busy busy  
Sarah


----------



## KerryB

Witchie...Aw hun. I admire you for getting help, and going back to it. It obviously helped you in the past and hopefully will continue to do so. Hope the appt goes well.

Sal...naughty girl, but don't blame you! When do you go away for DH's birthday??

Been naughty at lunch, our housekeeper had cooked mini Indian things and I had 3 of them...then 3 little marshmallow things in chocolate!   Kerry, must mean   is on her way.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

sorry to skoot off like that girls - my ma paid an impromptu visit (wanted moral support coz some friends of hers were taking her to get her ears pierced for her 60th - which was LAST July - and she's only JUST plucked up couraged to get them done) so been out with her and she treated me to lunch!!

boy it's quiet on here today - where is everyone?


----------



## KerryB

It is very quiet, and I'm logging off now. Heading to the gym.....weigh in  


xxx


----------



## twiggy3

hi ladies

been very busy today am still at work so cant speak long.

kerry good luck with the weigh in honey

kerry you have a housekeeper? get you 

b3ndy lunch out sounds good

witchie hope appointment goes ok, you are better to have swimmers waiting on ov anyway 

sarah bunny has pulled all fur out of belly up to neck and under arms (she looks like a wee sumo with pink boobs and a big fat pink belly   poor luv, i hope she is preg, i want baby bunnies (but is prob just a phantom) as she wouldnt be due for another 2 weeks if she was (as gave them one last chance before got his balls cut off ), hows bow?

hi sal hows it going, retail therapy is the best, just hide it and bring it out a bit at a time dh will never know 

flower i need a lie in aswell, working such long hours again so tired. Hope you get one soon.

will need to start making dh a bacon sand in morning now! have been making hime take zinc and selinium and sometimes wellman fizz (but he hates the taste so have to force him)

oh god is that the time better get some work done

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls just wanted to come on and let you know that hospital called me last night and i have got a cancellation for private ivf for october (instaed of nov) at least it is another month closer.

i have to go as am at work again and thought i would take a break early.

hope you all had a nice night will try to get on again at lunch time.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Tat the cate

Hello

Good news on the IVF being brought forward a month for you.

Fingers double crossed for you. 

Love Angela


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls, just a quickie
just been to the loo, looks like AF is finally here! so back on the loony pills tomorrow.  the pains have kicked in so i've taken my strong PK's and hoping i can get out of work once the urgent stuff is done xxx


----------



## Tat the cate

"""" BIG HUG FOR YOU """"" 

Sorry to hear the witch  turned up.

Will keep every double crossed that this is your month.

Love Angela x


----------



## KerryB

Aw Flower, sorry she's shown up but good that you can get back on the   pills again. Take it easy hun  

Angela.... Morning, you ok?

Twiggy...thats great news hun, October will be here before you know it. I don't have a housekeeper, we have one at work. I work out of my bosses house and we have a lovely lady who cleans and cooks for us. She's great!  

Sal..how's the back hun??  

B3ndy...How you feeling hun? Probably not up yet!  

Sarah...you still busy hun?  

Nikki...are you around hun? We missed you the last few days.  

Witchie...you ok lovely? Still being good?? 

Hi to everyone I've missed.  Lost 2.5lbs this week! Yay   getting back on track now! Only 8 weeks till holiday! Woo Hoo  

xxx


----------



## Tat the cate

Am fine - good news on your weight loss --- are you off any where nice on your hols   We are away in June (Minehead at Butlins whoooaaaaa) and September (Ibiza  for 2 weeks) - cannot wait for both of them, we are soooo in need of a break  

CD 28 and am convinced AF is just hiding round the corner, the kind witch was already sent her welcoming committee of back ache and right hand side pain   (I wish !!!!).

Apart from that all is fine and well in my little corner of the universe. 

 to you and everyone else.

Love Angela x


----------



## KerryB

We're off to Portugal for 2 weeks with my parents, my sister and her boyfriend. I can't wait. Not been away since Nov 04, so really in need of a break after a year of all these bleedin' drugs! Lucky you with 2 to look forward to! We usually try and get away twice a year but not sure we'll make it this year.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies
I am feeling soooo fed up today   work is manic and my mum is still being a pain in the bum  
Can't wait for the weekend so I can relax....was hoping to do some gardening but the weather forecast is  .
Flower  sorry the   has shown up....back on the   pills today then!
 everyone else - have a good day!
Sarah  

PS Kerry - well done with weight loss hun!


----------



## b3ndy

morning ladies

I am up and out of my pit earlier than normal - just had to ring work and tell them I'm not back next week   I felt awful as I know they are short on staff right now ...and then the big boss tells me they've been hit with sickness this week!! how guilty do I feel. She was v sympathetic though and even suggested that the week I go back they might try and get me on a day shift (10 - 6) to ease me back into stuff!!

Flower - sorry the     showed up - is it bad this month hon? hope you;re not in too much pain

Kerry - get dusting down those bikinis now hon -   on the 2.5lbs - you must be chuffed - all that gyming and   obviously helped out!!    

morning Angela - couldn't remember from your intro post - but is this your first month on the   pills? - remember it aint over til the fat   shows up!!!

Sarah hunny - are you going to be able to join us today - just seen your post - what's up with your mum?

Twiggy - good news on the IVF hon - are you feeling nervous?

Sal - ola missus - howz your back today? isn't dd's birthday party soon?

oh well - best go get some bkky!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Aw Sarah sweetie   to you. 

B3ndy...thats great about work hun. how nice would it be if they let you do those hours permanently!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

It would be a DREAM!!!!!!!!!! Kerry!! (all I need is a brood of kids now - which I am working on  ) and then I would be able to call what hours I want!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya
Yep am gonna try and hang around here a bit on and off today....feck work!!! I have a thumping headache and am NOT gonna take any pills cos I am in the 2ww!!! Have been extra good this month  NO alcohol and lots of water and of course lots of sleep!!! 
the only thing I have to do when I get in today is change the bed (again!!) cos Bow cut his foot and then walked all over our cream bedcovers this morning   I only changed it Tuesday night too!!!


----------



## KerryB

I'll be around too hun, DBB out and almost finished what she left for me today!

Just put some more stuff on ebay, selling that dress I wore on NYE (remember the picture I had on here).  Need the cash! A corset thing I bought on there that I've never worn, didn't like it when I got it!

So....

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

You looked lovely on NYE hun....when are we going to see a new piccie of you and DH?
I must get some  new ones of bowie  too.

Its lovely and sunny here today - wish I was at home in the garden!!!


----------



## b3ndy

you're an ebay fiend Kerry!! it's very addictive though - how much luck do you have selling stuff on it?

Sarah - it's lovely the weather at the mo isn't it - a bit cold but gorgeous and sunny (she says lying in bed typing this!)


----------



## KerryB

Its cloudy here now   was sunny this morning.

I've sold 90% of things I've put on there. It is addictive though, especially when you get into a bidding war! I've bought loads on there too, and it was great for 70's stuff for DH's party last year.

I'll probably put a new picture of us up when we've been on holiday.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

all nice and tanned - supping cocktails by the pool - I can see you know Kerry!!


----------



## KerryB

Too right, although I wish it was all fat with a bump sipping orange juice! Got Af cramps  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

aw hon ........I know what you mean. My mum said to me yesterday I've got a feeling you'll be pregnant very soon and expecting in Feb - well if that's the case then I'd have to get preggers straight away after this af - so no pressure there then!!

when is the old witch due?


----------



## KerryB

Saturday and by the sore boobs, urge to clean and tightenings around Ovaries I guess she's on her way!

Lets hoper your mum is right hun, first cycle after your treatment and you've got a good chance.   thoughts and  for you babes.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

thanks hunny - first time in nearly three years since I've wished for af to hurry up and arrive!!

are you feeling quite hormonal too? you never know though? so hang on in there!! you may still be supping that orange juice by the pool! 

am just going to log off for bit to get showered and plug laptop back in - battery about to go

speak to you laters this aft - have a nice lunch! 

S
xx


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls just grabbing a quick lunch

Angela, i hope af stays away honey

flow sorry witch got you she needs a good  

kerry well done on the 2 1/2 lbs honey, your lucky you have finished most of your work i am still snowed under, was hoping to get tomorrow off as am 25 hrs in credit (flexi time) but no chance of that  your lucky you have a housekeeper at work, what do you do?

sarah chin up honey  when are you due to test? is bows paw ok? bunny looks so funny with bald tum, looks like a wee sumo.

b3ndy you never know honey you may get preg straight away after this op, think positive (thats what dh is always telling me). Am a bit nervous about ivf but trying to keep positive so bring it on i say, i may even get another cancellation for before october. Good luck honey   

ojk have to run, speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi
Twiggy - bet you are excited for IVF aren't you?  Could there be more cancellations before October?  Bow is fine....he is always cutting his little paws but it was a shock   to wake up to lots of blood everywhere!!!
Kerry - Hiya hun you still around / on ebay!  
B3ndy - You will soon be preggers hun can feel it in my water!!!  
Flower - you must have gone home to rest up, hope af isn't too bad.  
Sal - where are you today?  is DD on easter hols?
Witchie -   hun you OK?
Angela - have you not been scared off with our inane chatter yet?
 to anyone else I have missed!
I have decided on another early night (7.30pm!) tonight feel knackered.
Catch up later
Sarah


----------



## b3ndy

finally managed to catch you Sarah - you ok hon?

Ola Twiggy - sending you lots of     vibes too honey!!


----------



## KerryB

Think   is here. Not sure how much more of this I can take.

Twiggy...I'm a secretary/PA. Dead boring!  Sorry your so busy hun.

Sarah..early night sounds good. Might do the same!

B3ndy...I shall try and send her your way so you cna get started again hun.

Flower..hope your ok sweetie and not in too much pain.

Sal...you must be flat on your back!! He he

Hi everyone else.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Has she arrived in full flow Kerry?  .....is it the thought of another month of pill popping making you so  ............your time WILL come hon it WILL!!  

Flower must have gone home then - poor thing - hope she's got that hwb tucked up in bed with her!

Sarah - you still around?


----------



## KerryB

No just spotting. I don't have any more pills hun, I'm an honourary chick remember. This was my first clomid-less cycle after finishing. Just Met. So fed up......

xx


----------



## b3ndy

but it's not as if you've had your full 12 months 'quota' of the   pills....maybe you could get your consultant to give you a last 3 months to help boost and in the meantime start up acupuncture or reflexology? Saying that though - there are girls on here who've got preggers on metformin alone - my consultant seems confident we can do it just on that. 

Hang on in there and try to stay   hon - I know it's hard when you're feeling so   - but you WILL get that bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

She won't give me any more Clomid, at least until DH has seen the Urologist. Then she might not anyway. I know I just need to get on with it, but so disappointed.

Sorry for moaning, just feel so dispondent  

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

don't be silly - we all have our   days hon - if you can't be   or  with the clomid chicks then we'd all leave now!!  
Listen - just remember you're doing ALL the right things to make sure your longed for bfp isn't far away, you're on the met, doing WW, being active, dh is doing his wellman vits and brazil nuts (try a few organic bacon sarneys on him too!) 
So look at all the positive stuff you're doing and try to stay   hon...your time WILL come!!


----------



## KerryB

Thanks sweetie  , I don't know what I'd do without my Clomid chicks.

Do you have any follow up appointmens to go to?

xxx


----------



## Tat the cate

for you xxx

Has your dh got an appt with the Urologist or is he on the "waiting list".

Changing the subject slightly, my hubby had to provide a sample of his   - we rang in Nov and the appt was for March - the NHS aren't the quickest at helping people in our situation.

 for you and I am sure it won't be too long before you are posting about your  

Take care of you - things will work out for you very soon.

Love Angela x


----------



## sarahstewart

Sorry Ladies I am sort of here!!!   
 Kerry I am sorry witch has arrived....don't know what to say except try and stay positive!  We have to believe it WILL happen.  
B3ndy - Hooray we are both online at the same time!!!  
Angela - Hiya hun you OK?


----------



## Tat the cate

Have any of you tried Wheatgrass or bee pollen - was reading somewhere that wheatgrass can help lower FSH levels and bee pollen can help stimulate ovulation and help produce stronger eggs.

So you have guessed it, I have ordered some today - at this stage am willing to try anything to help us achieve   - if ito get pg it meant standing in the middle of our town centre wearing nothing but a pink tu-tu a pair of electric blue boots, holding a rubber chicken and singing "she will be coming round the mountain when she comes " - I would do it (or am I the only nutty person round here ??)

Hope I haven't   you all off.



Love Angela x


----------



## b3ndy

That's what we're here for Kerry!! (sending you lots of   and  )

Ola Sarah!!   blimey you've been a busy bee the last few weeks - you'll be running onto that plane in a few weeks time!!

Angela - know what you mean about the NHS - that's why we decided to go private, specially when I was told it would take 6 mths for me to have an hsg and when I booked in privately my appt came up for the following week!! (luckily dh has company health insurance - though it doesn't cover us for 'IF treatment') Have heard that wheatgrass can lower fsh but not heard owt about bee pollen - like you say anything is worth a try!


----------



## b3ndy

ooh - btw Kerry - my follow up 'post lap' is on April 27th with my new consultant in Harley Street - think he wants us to try 'au naturelle' for a bit (barring the met) and then I'm not sure after that


----------



## sarahstewart

hey B3ndy 'au naturelle' might be all you need now hun.... 

Angela - DH used to take 'royal jelly' as I heard that was good for   but now he just takes his 'wellman' extra zinc and lots of brazil nuts!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Angela...he has an appt for May 9th. He's done 3 SA's, but we didn't have to make an appointment he just did the deed and took it the the hospital. I suppose each healthcare trust is different. There's nothing wrong with his SA but they could improve slightly, he's seeing the Urologist to check everythings in working order!

Sarah...thanks sweetie  

I guess me and Flower might be cycling together this month.

DBB2 just back, I was just getting into my book!

xxx


----------



## KerryB

About the man vitamins...I've got DH on Wellman, extra zinc, selenium and something else. He thinks I'm making him OD by giving him extra zinc etc, but I'm sure thats ok isn't it??

xx


----------



## Tat the cate

b3ndy - will keep everything double crossed for you hun xx

Work is calling me back  - hope to catch up with you all tomorrow - 

Take care of each of you and keep positive - IT WILL HAPPEN FOR US - just may take a little longer than first thought.  

 for now xx

Love Angela x


----------



## sarahstewart

yeh its should be OK my DH said the same thing thou - I just told him to shut up and swallow them!!  

Byee AngelaXXX


----------



## b3ndy

makes a change - us women telling THEM to shut up and swallow!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

I knew as soon as I typed that, that one   essex bird would reply like that!!!!  
God I am sooo tired I could lie down on my office floor and sleep.


----------



## KerryB

Bye Angela xx


----------



## scratch

Sorry I havent been about much but everything takes me twice as long to do. And I had to go to dd's Easter bonnett parade. Very cute

But I am home now aqnd she is drawing hot air balloons. I still have to sort out the opacking as we are going to the mil on sunday for a week so i wont be around. We are going to try and sort out where my fil will live when his so called wife swans off to oz and leaves him. We have some really nice houses to show himn that have Grandad flats attached, so at least he will have his own living room and bathroom,bedroom.

Backs still killing me but it isnt getting worse which is good

I know I have missed you flower but I am soooooo sorry the evil witch got you

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

You can count on me Sarah!!!!!!!!      

Ola Sal - glad to hear you're back in the land of the living!! not the best of trips to Norfolk sat in a car for hours with your back! at least you can get your MIL to wait on you whilst you're there!   - the Grandad flats sound cute - it'll be nice for dd to have all her grandparents round her growing up (bar MIL of course)

byyeee Angela - 'speak' tomorrow


----------



## KerryB

Hi sal, glad your ok. How cute all those easter bonnets! Take easy with all that packing

xxx


----------



## scratch

I was sat on the bean bag with the ironing bnoard on its lowest level. Not a pretty sight. I am looking forward to seeing Grandpa but I could do with out the mil. She is a pain in the **** at the best of times.

And some of those easter bonets the parents must of started making them about Xmas.c They are so competative!!

Sal x


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls,

still at work, hoping to at least finish early tomorrow am supposed to be going to home and garden show with my mum. 

hi sal, did dd like her bonnet?

kerry so sorry witch is comming honey, it will be your month soon, we all know what it feels like and are here if you need to talk/ rant whatever.

hi b3ndy how you feeling?

flower you gone home? feeling ok honey?

sarah yeh am excited and scared about ivf, is still 6/7 months away but is something to look towards and i may still get another cancellation before that (fingers crossed). glad bow is ok.

bye angela have a nice night

got to go do some work,

see you all tomorrow if i manage to get on,

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Byeee Ladies am signing off now to get a bit of last minute work done the home to bed. 
Sal - have a good time hun hope your back is better soon.XXX
Sarah


----------



## b3ndy

am slowly getting there Twiggy - thanks for asking - but still v.v tired and getting the odd shootig pain still - but been signed off for another week so going to take it easy for a bit longer yet. 'speak' tomorrow!

Sal - know what you mean about MIL's - mine does my head in at best of times! 

Oh well  Sarah, Kerry, Sal - am offski to get some fresh air so I don't look like a complete zombie when dh gets home!!


TTFN - have a good evening y'all!!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

girls, have a nice night.

Sal....if thats what is comfortable hun then thats what you have to do!! Just realised its my IL's anniversary tomorrow, but DH has forgotten!

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

crazy clomid chicks...

Long time no  hope you don't mind me gatecrashing  

Just popped by to see how you lovely ladies are doing & caught a bit about bee pollen...

I've been having a heaped teaspoonful of Apimist every day...its a honey added with bee pollen, bee propolis & royal jelly...

http://www.apitherapy.biz/apimist.html

Been taking it for about a month or so now...its fairly expensive at almost £20 a pot & one pot lasts about a month but then the ingredients are pretty expensive anyway...and in the grand scheme of ttc (and ivf !!), £20 isn't much ! If you don't like taste of honey you can add it to smoothies (cold drinks only)...thought I'd give it a try anyway...won't know if it's done any good until I start the stimming (which if all goes well will be next Tuesday as have baseline scan on Monday) - fingers crossed I'll produce lots of healthy eggs...

Thought some of you might be interested 

Anyway, wishing you all loads & loads of luck
    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB

Course we don't mind you gatecrashing! How exciting that it's all happening for you hun. I'm keeping everything crossed for you - including my legs as AF has shown up! Keep us all posted will you.  Will have a look at the Apimist.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

to you Kerry...I replied to your post on the "in betweenies"

take care hun
Natasha x


----------



## KerryB

Just replied to yours hun!

Good luck for Monday  

xx


----------



## Suzie

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53849.new.html#new

(nice to see you minxy  )

Hen weekend was fab thanks 

love
suzie xx


----------

